# Destroying my TT *Sold to happy new owner*



## UR_TT

Nah not that bad :wink:

Started the rebuild och my stock interior, prepping it for som seriuos trackuse. And if I dare maybe some real racing in the "roadsport" class in sweden. So everything is built with this in mind. Roadsport is the starter class, and all car must be able to pass a Swedish MOT.

This is what happen so far,

Remowed all the interior not needed, 









New steering wheel, 









Rollcage going in, Will be welding attachments plates in and bolting the cage down. 









Racebuckets, and 6 pointharness sorry no pics of them. 
Co driver testning his seat, fits snuggly! :lol: 









And of course i just "had" to do the SLC lip mod, to inexpensive to refuse! :twisted: 









Well thats all for now, will keep u updated!

//U


----------



## ttsteve

Interesting project! would love to know how you get on racing.


----------



## Droo

I like the light weight co driver approach. :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrishTT

looks a good project mate
is the aircon blowers coming out
weight ballast in rear bumper etc to lighten the load a bit and extra few horses
what performance mods will be going in it then


----------



## UR_TT

chrishTT said:


> looks a good project mate
> is the aircon blowers coming out
> weight ballast in rear bumper etc to lighten the load a bit and extra few horses
> what performance mods will be going in it then


Yep weight reduction is on the list, all of the above plus some more i guess. My minimum raceweight are set to 1287kg below that I have to bolt ballast weights in. Not keen on that  
Performance wise it will be more uniballs and less rubber..Class is set on power to weight ratio so enginge performance will only be done if I cant reach target weight.

BTW, anyone have some pics of battery assembly on a TTSport?


----------



## chrishTT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130078&start=0

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=127800&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=0


----------



## Dolfan

Good luck with your project, post some pic's when you get it to the track....I see live in Gothenburg I've been there and Stenungsund a few times a Great place to visit.


----------



## UR_TT

Dolfan said:


> Good luck with your project, post some pic's when you get it to the track....I see live in Gothenburg I've been there and Stenungsund a few times a Great place to visit.


Yep it´s nice...in the summer, winter i can do without 

So got some work done today, passanger seat is in place. A lot of fiddling and grinding to get i right. And yes i did the passanger side first, do all the misstakes on the " right" side.  









Fix mounted so seating position can be as low as possible. 









Got some rubber :twisted: for the steering wheel aswell, always stay clean...









Thats all for now.
//U


----------



## UR_TT

Ok, need some help from you lot! 

Anyone ever bought the seatbase/slider for the orginal poleposition seat in a QS or have had their org QS seat out and have pics from the base? 
And if i´m really lucky Oem part no for base, slider and length adj rod?

Pls, pls pretty pls!

Having problems finding a good slider to work for drivers side .....std will do after som heavy grinding but if I can save som time and work.... 8)


----------



## UR_TT

Happy Easter to you all! 5 days off and already gotten some work done ! 8)

Harnessbar cut to size, just spotwelded to try i out. Looks good, perfecet angle for the shoulderstraps. 
Seatbase for driver side is done, just waiting for sliders to be deliverd. 









Selfmade new bolts (M12*1,0) worked very well. 









I now for the heartbreaking part, "point of no return"...   
Put the drill to the floor an made the holes for the other fixing points of the 6points harness. 
Doorside point is using the original mounting point 









Have some grinding and welding to do tommorrow. Plates are FIA approved ones and need to be welded into place aswell. 









Passenger side , the downward straps will have to share the same eyelet. I bit to many fuellines in the way..  
No problem passengerside are not taken into account for race approval.


----------



## UR_TT

Harness eylets are now in place, spotwelded beacuse the floor was very thin, normal weld burned trough it imedatly, sadly no acsess to a TIG weld. Well the plates wont be going anywhere soon. :wink: Some anticorrosion and hammerrite over the newly welded plates.









Harnessbar is fully welded and started to paint it and the seatadapters. If only the slider chould show up!  Only thing missing for completion.









more next week, bye bye!

//U


----------



## UR_TT

So last wekend I was a happy camper and took the TT out for a little breather, been standing around since october the poor thing.  
And of course "Mr Murphy" said hello, sudden power cut out, no electric working! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Got some help and got the car back to the garage and we put a voltmeter to the battery, 12,1v with throttle at 50%, not good.... in the end the generator had trown in the towel, thanks Murphy! 
370€ for new one stings but has to be done. Well Yesterday we got the new generator in and a new drivebelt as we already was "there". Start up, and runs like a dream, save some pretty big €€ by doing the work on my own.

Well Sunday was final assembly time, I felt like I was 6y at X-mas morning :lol:

Some TLC, must look nice on a Sunday! 8) 









Seats are in and the 6-pointharness aswell. Snug fit and when you pull down the shoulderstrap i feels like your dressing up with your TT, wonderfull feeling. 









Says "welcome in" :twisted: 
Fire exstinguiser mounted so I actually can reach it if in need. No Mr Murphy i won´t need it, you hear!!









Harnessbar found its place aswell, looks good to. Thats a bonus...









The workplace, easy to like! :wink: 









The rollcage will have to wait until winter, mounting point in the rear landed exactly over the fueltank. So to be able to weld in the fasteningplates the tank needs to come out. But since we are driving a low car with sleak lines, Audi had to become creative to fit a 65l tank. It´s filling every crease between the bodywoork and the transmission, from the spare tyre well in the rear up to the seat base for rear seat in the front. AND that means that exhaust, rear transmision and complete rear axl has to come down before we even can get to the tank. We have our hands full this winter. [smiley=book2.gif] 
Due to this "small" setback plans for racing are moved to season 2010, this year will be another year of trackdays! (pictures will follow after each meet.)

Hope you all like what you see!

//UR


----------



## Constantinos

Excellent work mate. I bet it feels very satisfying after doing the work yourself. What is that mounted on the driver's side vent?


----------



## Defiant

UR_TT said:


> Remowed all the interior not needed,


Won't all that stuff make a terrible racket on the track banging around back there?


----------



## UR_TT

Constantinos said:


> Excellent work mate. I bet it feels very satisfying after doing the work yourself. What is that mounted on the driver's side vent?


Thank you for the kind words! 
And, yes nothing beats the feeling of "I did this myself"...

Side vent is a "Bar meter for turboload". Don´t know the correct name in English?


----------



## UR_TT

Defiant said:


> Won't all that stuff make a terrible racket on the track banging around back there?


 :lol:  :roll: Good one!


----------



## Defiant

UR_TT said:


> Side vent is a "Bar meter for turboload". Don´t know the correct name in English?


Usually called a "Boost Gauge" by we heathens.


----------



## UR_TT

Well we are rollin again! Car feels very good, new tyres are line up then we are all good.


----------



## UR_TT

Cool film from one of our trackdays.

New TTRS were tested aswell, very nice car!


----------



## Droo

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

And another one from our "Audi Summermeet 2009"






(Always have someone who works in media as a member  )


----------



## UR_TT

And I finally stuck to some pics aswell!









Quattro in the wet rules, fastest car on this trackday by 5s on a track that laps i about 1:05! :twisted:









And one from our Summermeet!


----------



## UR_TT

Time to bring this thread back to life! 8)

Season over and time to get down an dirty again,

Done during the season,
New drycell battery from, http://www.odysseyfactory.com/batterysearch.asp (normal one spilled and destroyed all cabels for the left headlights)
New really good brakepads, Carbotech XP8 bought mine here, http://www.peansweden.com/belagg.htm#carbotech
Got some new rims, went old school with TT parabolic rims and some Toyo R888 (GG). Insane that I can buy them cheaper from the Uk than from my local dealer. http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php (very good and rapid service, recomended)









To do,
Rollcage, will be rewellded to be able to mount without removing gastank. 
Total removall of extra weight, stereo, sound proofing and so on. (will be hard work scraping al that tar)
Relocation of battery to the rear. 
Remove Aircon an all it´s components
Remove secondary airsystem

Wishlist,
Porsche boxster front calipers
FMIC, only beacause i will be able to install some serious brake cooling hoses.

And some nice pics from the season, 
went to Ingolstad for Audi 100 Jahre, Hohenesters TT, drooool









Chase is on 








Chechk this space for more sooon!

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Some more pics,

Waiting to get some...









Friends nice TT









Gettin some  









It wasn´t me  









Our little club









Hohenester tuned to 320hp plus some seroius suspension upgrades,









Not a TT but still one of the coolest plates around 









180 tuned to +420, not very reliable but when it goes oh boy...









//U


----------



## TTrich

Not been a huge amount of interest it seems in this thread but love what you're doing. Always love seeing huge builds like this, taking a stock car and making a racing toy out of it. Good luck with the rest of the build and keep us updated!


----------



## ecko2702

Those are some nice TT's  Might sound daft as most people don't care for stickers on their cars but where did you get the big QUATTRO and Audi ClubSport stickers I like them. Looks good keep it up mate.


----------



## UR_TT

[smiley=party2.gif] Thanx!

Stickers were made up for our club members. We have a skilled member in arts & crafts, he simply took the "Audi Sport" logo, worked his magic and voila Audi ClubSport stickers for everybody. 

//U


----------



## ecko2702

Thanks mate it was a custom job I might have to get the quattro made it looks very good. Judging by how stripped out it is do you use it as a dedicated track car or do you drive it on the streets?


----------



## aidb

Loved the pics, vids and your build story.


----------



## acmurray

Hey UR,
This is the first time I have seen your thread and I have to say that I'm impressed  I have enjoyed reading it as it is well written and quite informative. Are you going for a lightweight battery? If so check out Deka as they are identical to Braille but quarter the price. As for the tar sound proofing apparently there are 25kg of the gunk in a TT so well worth taking it out, get a hot air gun and Toluene / petrol to make removal less of a nightmare. Also have you got defcons? These are a cheap mod and seriously tighten up your cars steering.


----------



## Bojmobile

acmurray said:


> Hey UR,
> This is the first time I have seen your thread and I have to say that I'm impressed  I have enjoyed reading it as it is well written and quite informative.


Likewise, awesome job, simply awesome! Well done! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

Not worthy of all the kind words!

Thank U very much warms an old heart 

Car is still roadlegal and have been running as my daily for 5y, but just yesterday bought a second car (A4 1,8TSQ so still in the right brand corner) The TT must remain driveable to and from trackmeets no matter what so that will be taken into consideration on every step of the way. Remember for each MOT I have to build it back completly to original std. (Thats the big hassle:? )

On battery issue I´m gonna remain with my odessy one, If they use it in the military and all top racing series it must be good! Priced like a superstar atleast. (300€) Even heavy as it is I will need some counterweight in the back 

On bushings we are gonna go full custom, aluminium with sphearical bearings all around, (Bilstein PSS9 coilovers already installed) stiffer spring, adj topmounts are going in and front ARB will be completly removed for better turn in. Will make the car a bit more oversteerd but thats not negative on a race track.

It will be a hard and noisy ride, I LOOOOVE IT! 
//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Well, merry X-mas to u all!

And X-mas means time of from work, yiiiepie. Time to start ripping out soundproffing, equipped with heatgun and a strudy spatchel I went to work yesterday morning. Holly smoke there´s alot of that tar gunk in the TT... 

After approx 12 h of work it looked like this when i left the garage toninght.









Used something called "label off" to get rid of the last bits of tar,spray on let it soak and then wipe it of with some tissue. Base of this "label of" is citrus acid. Almost halfway, everything thats white used to be covered in tar!! 










Weight of tar removed so far approx 6kg. Lot of work for that small amount of weight, but the raw sound of the car driving it will hopefully make up for the effort 8) .
Of work until the 7/1-10 so there will be some more uppdates here pretty soon, cant wait to get the rollcage mounted......

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Finally its done all tar removed, it´s a mindnumbing work. I had some motivationall issues on the way to say the least, but I wont have to do it again..I hope... 8) Correction I wont do it again, period.

My best friend these last days apart from the heatgun, can only praise this product. So to all swedes who´s reading this use this when removing tar! 









Look I have a Dalmatian :lol: 









Loads of coverparts removed to get to every last bit. 









View of my "home" the last couple of days...
Black box in the pic is the controlunit for the remote central locking etc, might be loosing that one to. If possible have to figure out if it has something to do with the ingnition aswell first. Got knowledge? Let me know!









Rear speakers and BOSE amplifier are out, will attack the rest of them in a day or so. 









Holly smokes there was alot of cable just for some speakers and a apmlifier.  
(all visible cable in the pic is for speakers and amp)









Smokers lung or the result of a couple of hard days work??








Aprox 10kg in total, less than I had calculated with. 

Next is the doors, speakers and tar, and separating and removing all soundsystem cables.

Happy New Year to U all! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## ecko2702

That is a serious job removing all that tar.  I would cry if I saw my TT like that but I love what your doing with yours. Defo going to be a little louder whilst driving now :lol:


----------



## UR_TT

ecko2702 said:


> That is a serious job removing all that tar.  I would cry if I saw my TT like that but I love what your doing with yours. Defo going to be a little louder whilst driving now :lol:


I see your point, been asking myself a couple of times if I´m really sain or not. Answer, probably not. 
But I love the TT so no other car will come in question for an "old man who wants to play racecar driver". 
A mint really standard TTCq will be bought a soon as funds are right, and that one isnt going to be modded in any way just polished and driven on Sundays.


----------



## ecko2702

:lol:Sanity is over-rated. I can see it now if you buy a standard TT and parked it next to the stripped out race car version. If only they could talk to each other...... :lol:


----------



## UR_TT

ecko2702 said:


> :lol:Sanity is over-rated. I can see it now if you buy a standard TT and parked it next to the stripped out race car version. If only they could talk to each other...... :lol:


My pic aswell!   

Race car to Standard> Boy your fat, not getting enough exercise?


----------



## rabTT

Hey *UR_TT*, I really enjoy following your progress . . . keep up the great work and never give up! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

rabTT said:


> Hey *UR_TT*, I really enjoy following your progress . . . keep up the great work and never give up! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks rab,
Not over until the fat one sings, if I can performe 20% of what my rolemodell TT does I´ll be more than happy!
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/426720/au ... ace_track/


----------



## rabTT

... ace_track/

That TT is flying . . did you see later in the video, the front n/s (driver side to you, my friend) lifting off? Lovely 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Nice update and surprising how much crap is in them, lol


----------



## bobski

I can see there has been a lot of work gone into this already. Will be nice to see it with things going in.. :lol:

Looking good so far. Lets hope it will be worth all the good effort.


----------



## acmurray

Hi UR, Did you by any chance weigh the sound equipment you took out? I also ravaged the TT in order to slim down. I removed the ballast, air con system, spare tyre, battery, alloys, back seats, front seats and probably a few other things I can't remember, anything that had to be replaced was replaced with lighter items. I was very meticulous about weighing and recording all of the removed material but being a water brain I misplaced the records. I think that after replacing what I had to the car was 18 stone lighter. If you have records of the savings I would love to see them.


----------



## UR_TT

Hey,

Sorry acmurray only have the weight of the removed tar, approx 10kgs. Rearspeakers, amplifier and doorspeakers I would estimate to 7-8kg. I addition to that you have the headunit and all cables, and the real weight is in the cables at least thats what i think . I´ll weigh it all tommorow so we can be certain! 
This is what came out today, BOSE system anyone? :roll: 









Also remowed lower dash today, just to be able to get to all these ****** cables... :x 









Anyone know if one can remowe the airbag controllerunit, without causing any additional problems other than the airbaglight? All airbags are gone, and it would save me some work with remowing cables. Airbagunit and soundsystem runs in the same string of cables. So pls let me know if you have any input! [smiley=book2.gif] (silver box in the middle of pic)









//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Well another day spent in the garage, was trying to "dry" mount the rollcage, but it seems I have some more work here. Had big problems getting it lined up, feeling isn´t good at all. Feels of somehow,nothing fits properly together....I guess Mr Murphy is back? Well new attack tommorow, never give up!

Weighed the soundsytem, all speakers plus BOSE amp comes to exactly 5kgs. (no headunit or cables)

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Finally, time to put something into the car again. 
Boostgauge found it´s new place, moved from left to center, gets a bit more visibile. 









Drymounting the rollcage "almost" done...









Dont think duct tape is ok with FIA 









This missing part is the reason for "almost" togheter, some stupid retard who removed this cage from its previous race car probably cut the orgininal pipe and made up a new one, beacause it much easier than unscrewing some bolts. 
Would have been suberp if they had cheched if it fitted!!! [smiley=furious3.gif] 
Well getting a new made up just takes time and that is annoying. 









I have to tighten up the whole cage before I can mark down where the weld in plates should be. Plates welded down, holes made at the proper position and bolts going thru. 









But still very nice to finally beeing in "build" face, beats scraping tar big time! 

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Well finallay, rollcage is in. 8) 









Only spotwelded for the moment, my brother in law are a very skilled welder and will do the full welding job for me! Sweet, and thank you H!

















Oups the roof "fell" down aswell :lol: 
Got some harvesting to do loads of grey grass&#8230; lol. 









A view from the future woorkplace. Feels very cramped !!!??? LÖVE IT!









Hello ballast weight&#8230;&#8230;.









Bye bye ballast weight&#8230;.









Took out the weight and the backplate aswell. Unscrew six nuts for the rear bumber, remove the alu bumper and then you only need to unscrew one nut (In the middle of pic laying loose). Put a screwdriver behind the backplate and wiggle a bit and it should come loose. BTW watch your toes 









Quite heavy aswell, 16,7kgs with backplate and all fittings. 









Cage will come out again to be painted, and of course floor and ceeling will need some black spray aswell. 
All for now,
//UR


----------



## chrishTT

great project
keep up the good work


----------



## andy3.6tt

Love this build !!!


----------



## Rhod_TT

UR_TT said:


> Hello ballast weight&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye ballast weight&#8230;.


I thought in Audi's wisdom that the ballast weight would be on the opposite side to the drive to counteract the drivers weight but it looks like I'm wrong as LHD and RHD cars have them on the same side. Interesting.

Anyone had full cornerweights done on a standard RHD or LHD TT? Maybe this weight really is just parasitic and I should just keep my tools in that corner of the boot and remove it.


----------



## stevebeechTA

This looks excellent, keep up the good work. and thanks for the pics


----------



## Neb

Great work so far. But why would you be using the stock, heavy wheels? Aren't they close to 26lb each with tires? If you went to all that trouble to remove the sound deadening, why wouldn't you opt for some really lightweight racing wheels?


----------



## ecko2702

Looks great mate looks as though you have a few hours invested in it. The cage looks awesome Did you build it all your self or was it pre-bent and just cut and weld it in?


----------



## UR_TT

Neb said:


> Great work so far. But why would you be using the stock, heavy wheels? Aren't they close to 26lb each with tires? If you went to all that trouble to remove the sound deadening, why wouldn't you opt for some really lightweight racing wheels?


Will be using the comp wheel yep they are on the heavy side, 10kgs each. Theres some reasons for this, 
1 Got them dirt cheap
2. They kerb "well", I drive pretty aggresive and hit a lot of the kerbs on track and the comps are forged thus very sturdy.
3. Most of the lightweight aftermarket wheels have the wrorng ET mostly et 35-38, i want the org et 32.

Just a few reasons but yes you are right I should go lightweigt there aswell.

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

ecko2702 said:


> Looks great mate looks as though you have a few hours invested in it. The cage looks awesome Did you build it all your self or was it pre-bent and just cut and weld it in?


No. no cage is a prefab, mine is actually used aswell. Came out of a Hohenester sport TT.


----------



## Harv3y

This build is excellent.. Cant wait to see the finished goods :twisted:


----------



## Bikerz

Your have left some of rear pannels in where you bolt cage to, why? I took mine out


----------



## UR_TT

Bikerz said:


> Your have left some of rear pannels in where you bolt cage to, why? I took mine out


Hm, dont quite follow, which panels do you mean? Rear is completly cleand out....


----------



## Hosken Racing

Hi, Build looks like it's going well. It's a lot of work getting a TT to go well on track. If you need any advice and pointers, feel free to ask and we will help where we can. 
Our race car is up for sale at the moment and will probably end up somewhere in Europe as it is left hand drive. Here is a little clip of it on pace at Brands. 



Point is, it will be a challenging journey for you ... but ooh soo satisfying when you are passing Porsche 997 GT2's and GT3RS's on track. They really don't like getting out of the way of a little 'TT'. 
All the Best


----------



## UR_TT

Hosken Racing said:


> Hi, Build looks like it's going well. It's a lot of work getting a TT to go well on track. If you need any advice and pointers, feel free to ask and we will help where we can.
> Our race car is up for sale at the moment and will probably end up somewhere in Europe as it is left hand drive. Here is a little clip of it on pace at Brands.
> 
> 
> 
> Point is, it will be a challenging journey for you ... but ooh soo satisfying when you are passing Porsche 997 GT2's and GT3RS's on track. They really don't like getting out of the way of a little 'TT'.
> All the Best


Thank you, always nice to get help from somebody who already done "the journey" [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
I´ve actually seen your add for the TT, very nice ride. And it moves like a dream, nice vid, thanks! 
FWD I reckon or have youd converted to rear?

And to get you warmed up 
Any pointers how you overcame the notorius understeer are always welcome!?
Rear wing, costum make up or find it of the shelf?

//UR


----------



## Hosken Racing

We have kept the standard Quattro system to keep it authentic, using the red Haldex controller.

Decent suspension and a good geometry and corner weight set up get rid of the understeer no problem.

The rear wing is a standard 2 plane race wing with a custom fabricated mount. We also use a rear diffuser undertray.

Car looks a lot different now to in the video since it has been put back on the road to tone it down a bit. I use it here as a road demonstrator...still turns heads here in MK 

weight is a big issue with the TT as you know. I have seen you have been busy scraping off the bitumen. Is it an option to get the shell dipped? You will save a lot of weight and it will give you a chance to seam weld the chassis to add stiffness. Strengthening the rear damper mounts is a good idea too.


----------



## UR_TT

Hosken Racing said:


> We have kept the standard Quattro system to keep it authentic, using the red Haldex controller.
> 
> Decent suspension and a good geometry and corner weight set up get rid of the understeer no problem.
> 
> weight is a big issue with the TT as you know. I have seen you have been busy scraping off the bitumen. Is it an option to get the shell dipped? You will save a lot of weight and it will give you a chance to seam weld the chassis to add stiffness. Strengthening the rear damper mounts is a good idea too.


Really? Quattro? I´ll be getting a 25 kgs penalty for entering an awd in the starter class in SE. Or was haldex disabled during racing for you?

Will be getting my new race suspension in march, a CW will be done to get the right Nm spring to match. Getting a lot of help from the suspension wizard in Ingolstad. http://www.hohenester-sport.de/ and their Swedish counterpart http://www.ace-competition.com/

And no, not "that far" in my mind process yet to get the car completly stripped. But i´ll never say never [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] 
Dampermounts? Upper, lower or both? Becomes weak when setting up race alligment, or what is the issue?


----------



## Hark

Great thread mate, enjoyed reading it. Please keep it updated.


----------



## UR_TT

Got a little work done today but not much, always a surprise how fast time goes when you're having fun! 

Had ordered some extra pipes to reinforce the cage at some points, were I thought it felt a bit weak. Well measured them up and cut them to size, will be welded onto the existing bars. 


















This one was a bit more work to get right, new harness bar. 









Tried out some painting for a change, well pleased with the result. Think I'll respray the whole interior, do like that glossy finish! 









The center console also found it´s place again, no radio behind the hatch anymore tough. 









//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Today was a day of long postponed and dreaded maintenance work.

First some advice for anybody that uses their TT on track days, never never never go at it with a normal "wet" battery. As you will se below, investing in a drycell may seem a bit to expensive but belive me, it´s far cheaper than replacing all the parts that get damage when/if you get spillage from your wet one. My nightmare started at the last trackday, didn't notice but the small vent hose came of my battery and acid spilled thru the vent hole. Had a short burst of "pzzztsss" and left side headlamp gave up.

Open it all up today, horror! Ballast totally fried. 









Ingoing cable for the xenon, fried, acid also made it into the headlight.









The plastic battery tray was dissolved and collapsed in my hands, same with heatshield, battery surrond, nothing left. Below result on cables and bodywork, this is the result after cleaning it up and an hour of sanding it down.

























Well don't know what cost I´m looking at but a new headlight and a new ballast are what I will be replacing. Since the battery is going to the rear I won't replace battery tray etc.

So never ever again wet battery on a trackday. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

//UR


----------



## DAZTTC

It did make a mess note to self check the battery love this thread keep going mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## Hark

DAZTTC said:


> It did make a mess note to self check the battery love this thread keep going mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ


Why did it do that mate? Is it something that could normally happen? Not sure what you mean by vent hole.


----------



## UR_TT

Hark said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did make a mess note to self check the battery love this thread keep going mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ
> 
> 
> 
> Why did it do that mate? Is it something that could normally happen? Not sure what you mean by vent hole.
Click to expand...

All "wet" or "normal batterys have a vent so that gases can escape and not build up pressure and blow the battery up, usally a small hole topside, properly installed a small clear plastic hose runs from this hole to somewhere "free" of obstacles to safely went gases or overspilled acid. In my case the hose had come of and when aggresivly turning (as always on a track meet or inspierd driving) the car tilts from side to side and acid spilled out of this vent hole. 
Very easy to check if you had spillage, anything made out of metal will start to rust in notime.

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Audi stealers never stops to amaze me, yes they are bad in Sweden aswell.

Well, got the price quote yesterday. :lol: 
New left headlight, 1350€
New ballast(xenon ctrl unit) 320€

ROTFLMAO......

Do I need to mention that i didn´t order that? :roll:

Headlight was handed to a car electrian today, he´ll work it over and change damaged parts. "not more than 150€" was the estimate. And a used ballast was orderd from the scrapyard today, 100€ incl freight. Now thats more like the numbers I´was looking for.

/UR


----------



## Hark

If not ebay has always got headlights for sale. I had 2 off there.


----------



## ecko2702

Or PM Charlie..............I hear he has a business that sells TTSpares. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702

I do love this thread though it makes me want to go out and strip down my TT and track it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Neb

ecko2702 said:


> I do love this thread though it makes me want to go out and strip down my TT and track it. Keep up the good work.


Me too!


----------



## danjones0802

some good work mate.

looks great


----------



## UR_TT

Mini update,

All parts for the damage headlight are functional again.

Bought a new control unit for the xenon from the scrapyard, eventually paid 129€ incl P&P
Looks a bit better than the old one!









Car electrian reparied the damaged parts on the headlight, new cables all the way and a new contact. Don't ask me how he got to the interior of the headlight but all cables are changed, must be a retierd surgent or something . Extra cable length to the contact as asked for, prep if I want to relocate the ctrl unit. Cost? 80€&#8230; best spent ones so far&#8230;..









//UR


----------



## UR_TT

So another nice weekend spent in the garage.

Started with the reassembly of the leftside headlight. Maybe not a professional respary but it will do the job, zink (anticorrosion) was sprayed on before the cover black spray. 









All fiddly little screws and bolts are back in, new ballast and repaired headlight inplace aswell. Damn it´s not much space to work with. 
Now lets give it some jucie&#8230;&#8230;









&#8230;and, yes, it lights up as it should. Happy, happy  Did scare me at first tough, didn't light up, but I simply forgot to reconnect the light control inside the car, but still was some stressfull couple of minutes before I found the problem. 









There is something brewing here&#8230;.









Oh yes, time to play with paint  And I love the smell!
Nice and black, was light grey before as you can see on earlier posts. 

















Some parts of the rollcage got a taste of the paintgun aswell, this is starting to look like something. 









Have to say that this was a very fun weekend, stupid mistakes were fixed without costing an arm and a leg. (driving a trackday with a wet battery) And finally getting to the fun parts, painting etc, small steps but I can start to see what this mess will look like when I´m all done, and that is a gooood feeling!

Well until next weekend,

//UR


----------



## T3RBO

Liking the gloss black paint inside... keep up the good work


----------



## chrishTT

any more pics UR-TT


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hosken Racing said:


> We have kept the standard Quattro system to keep it authentic, using the red Haldex controller.
> 
> Decent suspension and a good geometry and corner weight set up get rid of the understeer no problem.
> 
> The rear wing is a standard 2 plane race wing with a custom fabricated mount. We also use a rear diffuser undertray.
> 
> Car looks a lot different now to in the video since it has been put back on the road to tone it down a bit. I use it here as a road demonstrator...still turns heads here in MK
> 
> weight is a big issue with the TT as you know. I have seen you have been busy scraping off the bitumen. Is it an option to get the shell dipped? You will save a lot of weight and it will give you a chance to seam weld the chassis to add stiffness. Strengthening the rear damper mounts is a good idea too.


I live in MK and I havent seen that TT yet, can you drive it past my house please?


----------



## UR_TT

chrishTT said:


> any more pics UR-TT


Sorry, not from this weekend. Got carried away and actually did some work instead. :wink:


----------



## UR_TT

Sorry nothing to do with my build, but found this pic on my hd browsing some pics, frame and text are "found" somewhere in the web, but pic is from one of our meets this summer. Must be an old dirty fart but I find this one totally :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










Sorry for OT...


----------



## Hark

love it ^


----------



## UR_TT

It's been a sparkling weekend  Everything that needed welding is done! Very happy with that.
The nicest brother in law one can have, extremely convenient that he can weld as well. 

















Looking good, won't leave that place in a hurry!

















Damn, that's some serious skills. 









The extra parts for the roll cage also got done. 









Sanded down and some zinc cover. 

















New harness bar fully welded and zinc covered. Anyone in Sweden want my old bar? (see page 2 or 3 for pics)

















Can't wait for coming weekend, more painting and starting with the construct of rear battery holder.

//UR


----------



## DAZTTC

Nice one mate keep up the good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## nate42

Big fan of your rebuild! I'd be happy to buy your old bar and custom bolts. Live in Helsinki so not quite Sweden but close enough for a deal? I tried to look shipping costs from www.posten.se but there was just too many PDFs... So if you can PM me the price plus shipping costs.

PS. Definitely taking your advice on dry cell battery, that damage didn't look nice at all


----------



## UR_TT

Holy s'''' they dont kid around with that shipping cost.. 85€ rom here to Finland. 
Think u can have one made up locally for much less than that, bolts are M12 with 1,0 rise approx 30 mm long.

//UR


----------



## olv

I've not been here long and I only got my TT the other week but I am loving your build thread. Keep it up


----------



## roddy

loving this thread ..


----------



## UR_TT

This post dosen´t have anything with my build to do, I´ll have to put it down to sher boredom. It´s snowing again, really coming down. So with the knowledge that I´ll never see a dry piece of track for ages I surfed the tube for some uplifting vids. Imagine my suprise, first vid looked at and I´m in it!! 8) 
(I never,never,never ever stick to any media what ever, dosent matter if I´m been driving like a mad man a whole trackday all cameras hate me  )




5:10 and about 20 sec thats all the time I got, but it´s "haulin ass" as our friends from the west say!

//First time movie star


----------



## UR_TT

Well it's been going kind of slow lately, this shitty winter is killing the mood and a quite heavy period at work don't help. :?

But today I finally moved my behind to the garage again, done some work on the new battery box and it's holders. Overkill? U bet, wont take any chances on this baby coming flying thru the windshield on heavy breaking. :wink: The hold downs will be covered in "shrinking rubber" don't know the correct name in English, wouldn't want any electricity connection on them. 









Bolts going in way down there..









&#8230;thru the case and base&#8230;.









And connect with these underneath.









Base plate will be welded into the chassi and an extra strap will go around the whole package. You think it will stay in place??  Back right hand side will be the new home of my battery from now on,









More tomorrow, now beer time!! [smiley=party2.gif]

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

A short and quick one today,

Built a "poor mans paintbox"   









and finally put some fresh paint on the two main rollbars, looks decent to me. 









Hopefully more tomorrow,

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Happy days!!
Roll cage is finally mounted will have to buy some padding for some places and its complete.




























Also went to work on welding the battery holder down, scary time. It started burning a bit underneath the car and no way of getting to it either.










Luckily it died out and almost killed me [smiley=oops.gif] , oh the stress. It put a screeching halt to more welding. No more before the rear exhaust and heat shield comes down, it's a bonus if one can put the flames out. No big damage but the what if kills me.










Not being in the mood for more welding I took the opportunity to change rear brakes. Car was already up so why not. Being a smart bastard [smiley=rifle.gif] I realized halfway that I forgot the new pads at home. Well will have to wait until next weekend, but the new disc are pretty sexy themselves.









Old ones









This monolog will continue next week :wink:

//UR


----------



## ecko2702

Looks good as always. Love the time and dedication you put toward getting it ready.


----------



## UR_TT

Small update,

Bored and wanted to do something so I went to the garage and finish changing the rear breaks. 
New pads in place, 









Carbotec XP8, really good pads for a track day wouldn't use them on a daily driver. Tend to squeal a lot. But on track they are gold, very good working temp range 65-750 deg. Approx 140€ and will last the whole season. 









And my latest bargin buy, 250€ 8) Life smiles at you sometimes. 
(Second set of comps I´ve gotten for that price) Rubber is all done but that's ok for that price. 









I´ve been playing around with a new seatbase version, I like to come down really low. This is the final result (yep a bit more paint wil go on) Side mounts will be bolted fix to this, 50*3mm "flat iron". Last one was 50*8mm so this has made me come down 0,5cm, yep I'm weird  









Also less than half the weight of previous version but stronger due to the "box" build. 
Wafer thin&#8230;









All for now,

//UR


----------



## nate42

Will be interesting to hear your comments when you get it back to track. That rollcage should stiffen the chassis quite a bit, so I'm wondering if that makes it corner faster... BTW have you noticed your TT starts to look like a REAL track day car :evil:


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> Will be interesting to hear your comments when you get it back to track. That rollcage should stiffen the chassis quite a bit, so I'm wondering if that makes it corner faster... BTW have you noticed your TT starts to look like a REAL track day car :evil:


Actually when you say it, yes it does! 8) (You tend to get "homeblind" pretty fast, I mostly focus on what still needs to be done)
And on the rollcage you are very right. When I jacked up the car to put out the fire underneath, I put the jack on the rear right side when I put the stand in under the car I realized that three wheels was airborne!! So yes it will make changing wheels very easy, and yes it got stiffer! 

How did it go on your end? Have you found/order a harnessbar yet?


----------



## Bikerz

Dont understand the seats buddy. I needs more pics  . Having that bracket makes it look like your raising them, the side runners bolts straight to car???? Mine do


----------



## UR_TT

Bikerz said:


> Dont understand the seats buddy. I needs more pics  . Having that bracket makes it look like your raising them, the side runners bolts straight to car???? Mine do


Oh, sorry I think the language barrier just hit us [smiley=huh2.gif] . Im not using runners, they will add height no matter what. My seat will be a " one postion bolt down" pic from earlier in this thread, old version. Adjustment for of track, well yep thats the stearing wheel...
















Silver things are what I call sidemounts, attaches to the seat itself.

Have a friend who is also tracking his TT and he sits low on runners, adding pics. 
























But still not low enough for my taste. I hope this makes sence now?


----------



## Bikerz

Ah cheers. Understand shame you cant go lower, worked out a way to get them to g back further? I have over an inch of space left for them to go back but they wont go any further on runners :evil:


----------



## roddy

great thread mate, love the car,,, but those wheels are a bit boring !!,, sorry just my 2p


----------



## UR_TT

Bikerz said:


> Ah cheers. Understand shame you cant go lower, worked out a way to get them to g back further? I have over an inch of space left for them to go back but they wont go any further on runners :evil:


Í have legs like an Dachshund :lol: , so no I don´t need to get it back. Will have to find a new soloution on pedals for that.


----------



## aidb

Just a quick note to say I'm really enjoying this thread. Keep those updates coming.


----------



## nate42

UR_TT said:


> How did it go on your end? Have you found/order a harnessbar yet?


I found a shop that will do the harnessbar for me, but finding those M12 bolts with 1.0mm thread is impossible?!?! You said that you made yours where did you find M12x1.0mm bar to start with? I'm more than happy to order a pair of those bolts from you if you can do more of them?


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go on your end? Have you found/order a harnessbar yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I found a shop that will do the harnessbar for me, but finding those M12 bolts with 1.0mm thread is impossible?!?! You said that you made yours where did you find M12x1.0mm bar to start with? I'm more than happy to order a pair of those bolts from you if you can do more of them?
Click to expand...

Well M12 with 1.0 rise on the thread isn´t any std bolt so it will almost certain be manufactured. Check with the guy who is making the bar for you! 
I bought a Long M12 bolts that wasn´t threaded all the way and cut it to wished length. Since the threading tool for 1.0 rise was insanlly expensive (50€) I sold it of a week after I was done.


----------



## UR_TT

Ok, now I´m working on a deadline, always "nice" to have if motivation should be hard. 

Car is due at ace competition (http://www.ace-competition.com/) the 5/4-10. You are right, I´m a happy amature and do the jobs that I know how to and leave the rest to the pros. Peace of mind and a runing car comes before pride. 

They have a work order that look like this,

General service details, the oh so boring 6 k one + some race spec brake fluid. 
Remove aircon and all it´s parts
All bushings in the front rubber>uniballs and alu
Remove front ARB
Run the new cabels for the battery to the rear
Cornerweight the car, order the right (race spec)set of springs to match.
...and install the Koni race dampers with fully adj uniball topmounts (front). 
Four wheel aligment (Race)

As a Bonus, the mech Dennis agreed to take some pics of the work so I can post them here. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
build threads are important! 

PS.Yes that means that my Bilstein PSS9 Height adj Chassi is for sale, (pm if interested)DS.


----------



## UR_TT

Is this spring? Well at least it was sunny and plus 12 here in Sweden today. And as far as it goes for my work on the TT I´m done. A lazy day in the garage, fitted some new dampers for the rear hatch old ones had given up during the winter. The new comps had new rubber put on them this week so they found their place on the car aswell. Maybe not to all peoples liking but I do love the comp wheel. So shiny oh my precious&#8230;.. öh hrm well back to the car.

Cage needs some more padding before its tracktime, but got the seat down really low as I wanted. I´m not a very tall guy, 1,80m and I can´t see the bonnet when I´m seated. 









As one can see this cage was build to fit with the interior still in place, hence the big gap between bodywork and cage. 

















New battery box with venthose









Oh my precious&#8230;.all mine&#8230;..
Fitted Pirelli P zero nero or somethinglike that, only use if wet, and the trip from and to the TD. 









Someone needs a good wash, looking really sad. 









And finally the moment I've been waiting for all this long winter. Time for that first ride, and oh my f*** g**. What have I done?? The car that went into the garage in October has nothing in common with this monster. It's so loud and noisy, you hear the transmission working the sound of the engine when you put you foot down just hits you in the head. This roll cage has stiffened the car up considerably the car feel so light and agile it's screaming at you,

put that foot down!!!!!

Well sometimes the man upstairs helps you out, Porsche boxster S came up from behind. You know that really annoying kind, coming in fast and heavy breaking then riding really close to you bumper. Redlight? You bet, I stayed in the right lane (slow one up here) and he of course popped out in the left one, thank you. He starts reving and I´m not far behind, green and we are of, let´s put I likes this he drove past me much later just giving the tumbs up  8) Loosing weight is a very cheap way of tuning your car! Not informed enough, anyone know what a std Boxster S is running? 280? 1600kgs?

Tuesday is of for the rest of the upgrades, can´t wait to get this baby to the track.

Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## BlackBlur

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/specs/sum ... ?model=680

not far off what you thought 

Good job though, looks like fun!


----------



## roddy

yep,, glad you enjoying yourself,,,,


----------



## tornado34

First of all you have built a great car and you were very brave to take such a huge step on what appears to be your daily drive.

Your write up makes great reading and is inspiring for those of us who share a secret childhood desire for a real 'race car'- even if just to know that someone is just as 'crazy' / 'passionate' about track prep.

I have a 225 which I have just started converting for track use and have been reading and learning from your blog. Although I am still going through the 'should I shouldn't I' part of the destuction process - I am also considering taking it off the road to avoid the MOT and regs, just need to convince my wife that we will then need ANOTHER second car (bought the TT for this reason - ooups!) I guess it gets much easier once the first no return cut is made - all I have done so far is reversible - COWARD!!

Although I am an Englishman, I am living just outside Stockholm so no doubt we will cross paths on some track at some stage. I am planning a trip to Gotland Ring soon as the track looks really good and the rates are very good. The yearly ticket is almost worth moving to Gotland for - more work needed on the wife again for this!

So as I strip out more and more of the car, be prepared for the torrent of questions. Saw a can of Biltema Label Off in my garage yesterday and all I could hear was your words - NEVER AGAIN - kind of not too motivational for a start off [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

Thank you for those kind words.

But the TT isnt my daily drive anymore, I would never take these steps if I was dependant of the car. I then would have stayed with the bucketseat and harness. 
On your toughts of taking your car of reg, why? How are you going to take it to the tracks? Will need a trailer, try selling that one to the wife :wink: And you will limit yourself which trackdays you can attend, most of the organizers demand a registerd and MOTed car, some don´t I know but still. If you build with rebuild in mind it should go pretty fast to build back to MOT std. I tried out my solution on my car and approx 3hrs and its back, not that harsh.

I´ll be going to Gotland for the first time in september, BMWSC and ACS trackday. If you are interested we will celebrate Audi quattro 30 years on Uråsa flyfält 24/7-10, will be "konbana" and lots of well known audi rally and racing cars prestent.

And yes scraping bitumen isn´t fun but now when I´ve tried out the car and can only say that I would do it agian :evil: , the results are worth it.

//U


----------



## tornado34

Aha....that's a great piece of advice re;MOT / road legal for trackday requirements.In the UK the regulations are much different.

The reason I decided (or was thinking of) taking in out of traffic was to avoid having to re-build every year,especially as I intended to take it all the way (plexiglass windows,losing the cat etc).

I drove it last year (before I bought it) to a track day in Jonkoping (about 3hrs drive) and I must be getting old as it was hard work, tiring and not much fun with the speed camera's and constant watching for the speed controls all the time. That was with the car in a semi prepared state (lowered, race suspension, chipped) - going all the way with no soundproofing, stereo, bucket seats and no AC in summer, really not such fun. I thought best that I just hire a trailer from Statoil (about 700SEK for the day), and tow it down in comfort (we have a super strong Range Rover which is a first class ride). But now that you say about the trackday requirements in Sweden, I must re-consider, I don't want to limit my trackday events. I don't intend to compete so I thought I was exempt [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The wife is wanting to move house at the moment, so a great time to 'deal' [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

Yes thats actually a good way to go with trailer, renting didn´t even cross my mind :duh:
But for my part I will have to get a new license to be able to trailer the TT, only allowed a total weight of 3500kg on a B card(towcar, trailer and load) so may have to go for that BE card coming winter. 

Some links youmay enjoy if you not already are "there" 
www.audiclubsport.se
www.rejsa.nu
all a trackhead can wish for! :wink:


----------



## tornado34

Thanks for the links, no I hadn't them yet.

Sorry that you have to take the heavy trailer test, so did my wife (a Swede) to tow the horses - I get a free pass as an Englishman on a UK licence, we when over 21, can drive almost anything upto a maximum of 7.5tonnes including a lastbil (provided it isn't articulated or a bus).Quite scary really knowing the UK drivers!

Also, quite nice with a trailer to have plan B route home, you never know what might fall off, snap or worse. Also, you can run soft, sticky tyres without having to carry and change them, or risk a dodgy drive home in the wet.

I think it's a definate consideration even if the TC is road worthy.

Would love to hear how your car is when it comes back from ACE - those guys are the best I've heard. They have done some of the suspension and re-map work on mine before I bought it. Have been in contact with Per from ATTention, who is recommending the Haldex upgrade - he says the handling moves to a completely new level of excellence, costs about 900 EUR inc fitting by them I think.

Also keen to hear how removing the front ARB affects the handling, not sure on this one. I would have gone the other route and stiffened it up. Maybe you're a much better driver than me and you want to create some break away to set you up better in the curve?

I don't know where you are on your engine mods,but I have just installed a Forge DV (on yellow spring as I'm re-mapped) which is awesome. Cost 80 EUR plus spring kit, but holds the boost pressure so much better then the stock Bosch DV and is bullet proof. Also just fitted the BMC CDA induction filter kit around 200 EUR- very free flowing air, cool feed from original Audi location in wing, sounds fantastic (not boy street racer, but quality), the car feels like it's got new lungs! It felt before as if the turbo was choked or restricted by having to suck through the panel filter before (albeit K&N). And, it looks really,really neat in the engine bay.

Just a thought.


----------



## UR_TT

Well thats typical Sweden, as born and raised I have to take all these expensive test, but someone used to driving on the "wrong side" of the road get them all for free? Well that makes sense? :wink: :lol: (no offence intended)

Only one thing wrong with trailing, you have to live with the banter of beeing a trailerqueen...

Was it your car I saw in there a while ago, silver with loads of ABT gear on it? As for the haldex, go for it, you´ll get a new car handlingwise, you actualy can get it to powerslide if you wish to. 
As far as I´m informed on removing ARB, it will make the car oversteer more and make for a better turn in (more like a rearwheel car) but on the downside be a bit unsetteld in a straight line. 
Some great reading, http://rejsa.nu/artiklar/setuptabell.asp

I will probably be running 110nm frontsprings and 220nm rearsprings, depending on what the CW says. Its in the same area that Per and Thomas are running on their race TTs. Anyone know what nm the TT has std? Would bee very interesting to know!

As for the engine it´s fairly std, forge DV, kn panelfilter, ACE remap 258 (with catback) Will run it like this for now, maybe when I feel that I can´t go faster due to lack of power something will happend, but its not how many BHP you are running its how many BHP/kgs thats the real trick. Well atleast in my book.


----------



## UR_TT

So the car is handed over to ACE for the last bits!

Just have to share a pic of my new front bushings, looks sweet. 8) 









Sorry for poor photoquality, mobile....


----------



## UR_TT

Got an moblie update today, new springs have arrived (H&R with "help springs"). 110nm front and 220nm rear. 
Yep dampers are used, came from a race tt, had an incredibble 600km on them. 

If you look really close, in the top of the pic you´ll see the reinforced engine mount. This is something I never tought of, but with a chassi setup this hard you need to stiff up the engine mounts aswell. This mount is actually a "graduation work" from Anderstorp Motorsports "gymnasium" (after highschool but not university) It´s lightweight and stress tested for the TT in race conditions. Let´s just hope that the students got an A! 










And to end things for today an epic quote


> Workshop> What chassi did you have on now?
> Me> Bilstein PSS9, why?
> Workshop> Ok, time to leave the holiday club then!


//U


----------



## nate42

Aluminum bushes! No more numb steering for you :twisted: 
btw, found the bolts in the end. Friend of mine works at Honda and they had them. Keep up the good work and us posted!


----------



## tornado34

I keep checking the thread to hear how awesome your car is when you get it back from ACE.

I have ACE suspension and fitted new (same) replacement rear springs yesterday - was out on the back roads of Uppsala today - warm ashfelt, no traffic and sticky tyres - pure bliss. Still makes me grin from ear to ear.

Have started the strip out (still in reversable mode though). Spent most of yesterday moving the battery to the back (well middle) over back axel - I swear I can feel the difference. As most of the tracks in Sweden are clockwise right hand bends, the battery was in just about the worst position.

Have opted for a half cage from Safety Devices, so hoping this stiffens things up a bit like yours did - I know you have a full cage, but we'll see. The half is so much easier to install as I don't have any welders in the family!

Keep up the blog, I will start to post some photo's as I go.

Not long now until you get it back - take it easy when you do!!!!


----------



## UR_TT

Well the TT is still in at the workshop, just awaiting some parts. In the meantime it´s fair time here in Gothenburg and our small club got invited. As always we don´t like doin things halfhearted and went all in. 
Lineup, 
Audi S1 no 3 of 20 produced Hannu Mikkola´s old car.
Audi Urquattro fully race prepped, will be running in the VLN at Nürburgring coming year.
Audi TT Coupe, 225q ClubSport edition.

Chuffed to bits over how nice our stand looks, and the public rewarded us aswell, without any doubt the most visited stand today, and this was day 1. Some pics,


























































Yep the ugly, fat, balled bloke is me


----------



## bigbison

i am in love with the s1 wish i still had my ur


----------



## UR_TT

Ok, on Saturday its time for the first TD :twisted: of the year, it will be really interesting and fun to see how the car handles after all the upgrades and weight reductions. Car is still at the workshop, picking up tomorrow after work. I will have to make due without the solid alu bushes in the front, had to be redone. Something about beeing "to" tight fit.

Anyway Dennis (mech) called today and they had just CW´ed the TT, 
Fulltank of gas (faulty dash, only way of knowing) and 100kgs in the driver seat (left)
Front 60%
Rear 40%
Left 51%
Right 49%
Crossweight 49,8% 
Total 1410kgs (std without remowing anything was 1780kgs) 
8) 8) 8) [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Aircon out, battery relocated to rear right. 
Result are beoynd anything I expected, ok stll front heavy but its an Audi  !

Will come back with build pics from the workshop and some TD pics aswell on Sun or Mon. Keep your fingers crossed that everything goes well!
//U


----------



## Charlie

UR_TT said:


> Total 1410kgs (std without remowing anything was 1780kgs


I didn't think they weighed anything like that in standard trim   

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC

370kgs off  You should really feel that loss well done have fun at your TD :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## UR_TT

Charlie said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total 1410kgs (std without remowing anything was 1780kgs
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they weighed anything like that in standard trim
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

I think you call it "curb weight" all fluids plus avg driver weight is 1750, the remaining 30kgs is on me


----------



## roddy

good luck mate.. i hope all goes wel,, you deserve it..


----------



## UR_TT

So there is good news and then there is some bad ones.

Picked up the TT on Friday, everything sorted as I wanted it. Still waiting for the alu bushes tough. Some pics of the new chassi and AC coming out. 

































The car is extremely hard and noisy, just as I like it! The chassi simply is to hard to work properly when going slow, not enough compression on the kit, so it's a bit bouncy. But boy when you start pushing it responds really well, it's glued to the tarmac.

Loaded the car up with the extra set of wheels and drove off to Mantorp Park for this season first TD. Weather forecast said heavy rain, and that turn out to be true. Driving on the highway you do miss the front ARB, feels a bit wobbly going at a steady pace straight forward, hopefully the front alu bushes will fix that. Some hearing protectors are also very necessary, very loud inside the car.

The day started with drivers meeting, almost 90 cars in place. Our TD´s are in collaboration with the Swedish BMW club. 









Some really nice Audis had turned up,








L to R, 90 quattro, S6 plus, S1 replica, TTRS, TT(R) tuned 2,0 Tfsi. 
































R8 V10, oh the sound!!!

Lined up and waited for my turn, second in line. All of a sudden red flags all over the place, but no incident on the track?? Turns out that someone had a stroke in the parking lot, only problem he was driving his car! A building stopped him, luckily no one was injured, the driver is recovering well as reports are. Sorry have to link pics, 
http://www.rallybilden.se/Rally_Bilder_ ... 05-08.html
http://www.rallybilden.se/Rally_Bilder_ ... 05-08.html

After an hour of waiting I finally got the car out, it was very wet and very hard to get any temperature in the Toyos R888. But still a quattro in the wet is heaven :twisted: . Car felt very balanced and turn in feel was excellent! 
Took some slow laps at first the get reacquainted with the TT. So on lap 10 I started pushing a bit, I have a new car! Takes turns like they weren't there, avg speed out of turns were about 20km/h faster than last year on DRY track! On lap 12 I set a new personal best on this track with a 4s better time, still wet versus dry times!!! 
Got a total of 250kms of track time and it was pure pleasure all the way. Dennis who worked on the car got a stint as well and he had nothing to add except, we have build a very well balanced car, when do we start on the engine?  
Again you have to live with links to pics. 
http://www.rallybilden.se/Rally_Bilder_ ... 05-08.html
http://www.rallybilden.se/Rally_Bilder_ ... 05-08.html
http://www.rallybilden.se/Rally_Bilder_ ... 05-08.html

Some misc, a senior member of the BMW club just had to have seat in the TT, he liked it very well. He will never admit it but I saw his face, he'll be joining the Audi club pretty soon :lol: 
What he didn't count on was that it was caught on camera, he is taking a lot of flak on the BMW forums now, hilarious!!!









As it turns out one can't be truly happy for more than a few hours, started the drive home. Got about 1km from the track, was turning in to a gas station and disaster struck. Loud mechanical noise from the engine, turned it of in less than 1 sec I think, an rolled into the gas station parking lot. Bonnet up, quick look around, nothing visible wrong. Tried cranking it up again, just a light whisssss. No compression, sh''''. Called a friend in the Club, a very short "need help" talk. Within 20 minutes almost all Audis from the TD had turned around to see if they could lend a hand. That almost brought a tear to my eye, really stand up guys I share the TD´s with! Got the car loaded on trailer and got it all the way back to the workshop (300kms), Dennis had driven ahead and opened up the workshop for us. You bet that I´ll gladly be taking the next ten rounds in the Pub. 









What we found was that the cambelt was missing a few teeth and had skipped over. No compression on 3 cylinders and probably a complete "valve salad". Top will be lifted this week and we will know how bad it is. If I´m lucky it is "only" new valves and head restoration, but with my luck probably not. 
Cambelt was 3,5 years old and had done 45000 km, well within recommendations even if being driven hard. More info will follow.

So how was your weekend? :roll:

//UR


----------



## DAZTTC

Sorry to here that but it sounds like you had fun until then.

DAZ


----------



## roddy

loving your car, and your write ups !!!!! seems you had a good day at the track,,,,, but hey, shit about the belt,,, join the cam belt club !!! and it seems with you, like so many of us, it is not the belt but the hydraulic tensioner !!! make sure,, ( as if you need told !!! ) to replace the whole lot.. you prob will not need anything more than head work as aparently the block / pistons are rarelly damaged... you could always take the opportunity to fit some bigger valves as you will be replacing them all anyway,,,,, good luck with the rebuild and now you have an extra head rebuild thread !!,,, with pics,, plz...


----------



## UR_TT

And the verddict is in. 
A cambelt shouldn´t look like this.....









Headwork, all new valves, all seals replaced, a new cambelt with waterpump is to be done, got a great deal from the workshop wich i took, so it will hopefully be alive again before start of June! 8) I have to see it from the bright side, I get a "new" engine!!!


----------



## ecko2702

Love this thread. Bad luck on the cam-belt hopefully it is not a huge mess. There is a US company that makes Kevlar Cam-belts supposed to be stronger might be a good investment for you with the hard driving you do on the track. Good luck!


----------



## DAZTTC

So was it the hydraulic tensioner then ?

DAZ


----------



## UR_TT

DAZTTC said:


> So was it the hydraulic tensioner then ?
> 
> DAZ


Noep, tensioner is good, we checked it after your input. Rubber on the belt had seperated, probably due to the heavy trackuse. Hard on the cambelt with all the highreving and highrev downshifting. Cambelt will be changed every second year from now on.


----------



## Grahamstt

Are you doing any head work while its off
I trackday my TT but its my daily car so no were near the competition like spec of yours but I love reading your progress   
Keep it going
[smiley=cheers.gif] 
Graham


----------



## UR_TT

Grahamstt said:


> Are you doing any head work while its off
> I trackday my TT but its my daily car so no were near the competition like spec of yours but I love reading your progress
> Keep it going
> [smiley=cheers.gif]
> Graham


 Thanks, [smiley=cheers.gif] having a race one right now. Bitburger FTW!
No, nothing special about engine restoration, I have "other" plans for the future and need this engine to be up to OEM spec. But the other plans are a year or two away. (maybe sooner, just need to hit the right numbers on lotto  )

//U


----------



## UR_TT

[smiley=crowngrin.gif]

It´s back!
The TT that is and Mr Murphy was sent on his way, see you soon!  
All repaired and good again, set me back some pretty big $$$ but had to be done. 
All new valves, seats, head worked over, cambelt, waterpump and tensioner. 
Took it for a little test drive today, and yes I´m still smiling.






Sorry for the quality on the vid, forgot to set mic and brightness senstivity to the right lvl. And yes, the brakes are fine :wink:

Next outing will be @ Gelleråsen on the 13th of June, more vids will follow from that meet.


----------



## Jansen

Nice :-D 
love reading your progress 
Good luck at Gelleråsen, and please post up more vid`s from there !


----------



## Devil

why are you wearing a Harry Hill Mask in that vid ?


----------



## Hallyfella

Good stuff, whats with the cow bells ! :roll:


----------



## UR_TT

the stig said:


> Good stuff, whats with the cow bells ! :roll:


Comes with the cow in the driver seat...


----------



## UR_TT

Gelleråsen TD done. 
Car was great everything worked like it should. But aparently the driver is an old sod who thinks he stay up all nite watching the 24h Le Mans and the go straight to a TD, noep doesnt work anymore, to old :? 

Jumped in the TT at 4 in the morning and no sleep at all, arrived at Gelleråsen around 8. Drove the first stint at 10. Eventaully got som laps done but not laptimes to be proud of, simply to unfocused. Good part is that nothing broke this time, yey happy :lol:

Some in car laps, again sound is terrible it´s simply to noisy inside the TT. Will try the "wrap a sock around the mic" trick next outing!
Enjoy!





//U


----------



## DAZTTC

Looks fun glad nothing broke 

DAZ


----------



## UR_TT

The reason I messed up my TD, seems that it was well worth it in the end!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5dkKVM0 ... _embedded#!

Go Audi! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

Another TD done, Anderstorp or Scandinavian Raceway, the only track in Sweden to ever have hosted a F1 Grand Prix. 
Long and fast track, almost +4 kms. I mostly had a cup of tea and read the newspapper on the long backstraight :wink: 
Was an extremly hot day for Sweden 30deg and as you already know remowing the AC didnt pay of today, measured 52 deg in the car after a stint. On the other hand everything held together so I´m pleased.

Had some fellow TTers with me aswell, always nice to have some comparision at hand. All three attending TTs have a similar chassi setup (fullrace), my car is undermotoriezed compared to the others and the only one runing std breaks. Watch the vid and you´ll understand.  
Again my camera is playing up on me, so this time instead of bad sound we got no sound, probably due to user malfunction. :roll:

Enjoy!














































Next TD´s are, the 7/7 and 11/7, yep I´m on vacation!


----------



## murkedTT

that yellow n black tt is waayyy tight. looks like fun though. cant wait to get my car set up and go do some track days. nice vids and nice build up man.


----------



## Diveratt

Nice Vids  what camera set up are you using?

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Nice Vids  what camera set up are you using?
> 
> Kevin


Using this,
http://www.actioncameras.co.uk/X170

As described having big problems with sound, now I saw they are releasing an HD version with an external mic port. Just my luck, now I "have" to buy another one. :wink:


----------



## UR_TT

Got some more pics on mail today. 
And yes the yellow/black TT is inspired from the LM 24H corvettes.


----------



## UR_TT

8)


----------



## Diveratt

That looks like another great track day. Thanks for posting the Vid. God the single seater looked quick.

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> That looks like another great track day. Thanks for posting the Vid. God the single seater looked quick.
> 
> Kevin


"Single seater" is a two seater  It´s an Ariel Atom 2. He have added som wings for even better grip 
http://vholdr.com/node/97116
A really insane "car"....


----------



## aidb

Loved the vid. 

Are you looking for more horsepower now? :wink:


----------



## UR_TT

First of, who f''''' up the forum design? Ok, will take some time getting used to it. 

Had a hoooot trackday at Knutstorp Raceway (36 deg in the shade)with a fellow TTer, loads of inexperiencend drivers at this meet. Made for some "interesting" laps, a whole lot of " I have an rs car of this and that brand and wont move over for a hairdressers car" even as we were biding our time behind them and warming tiers. Oh the comments in the pits, hillarious! "you must be running atleast 500+bhp in that" or not, I learened what apex is you numbnut! :lol: :lol: :wink:

Anyway, new record for incar temp +66 deg after a stint, I drank about 5 litres of water this day, insane. Remember this the cold and harsh scandinavian contry of Sweden we are talking about.

And yes he is back, Hello Mr Murphy! Loud rattling sound you hear in the video turned out to be a cracked brakedisc, well what can one say they lasted a whole four trackdays  :roll: some serious brakecooling have to be invented...





Had a very long journey home only using the handbrake, as things got cooled down it sounded as the whole car was about to come apart. Up on the lift right hand side disc was cracked center to outer both sides of ventilation. Ahrrg..

See you soon!

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Another driving event absolved, Audi ClubSport celebrated quattro 30 years. We were at Uråsa, an old airforce base in the heart of Småland converted into a motor "fun park". Car slalom was on the schedule. Beeing one of the organizers I didn´t get to drive very much. But got some laps down atleast. 




Running on Toyo R888 that never got up to temp in the heavy rain wasn´t a good idea, the day went from wet to 50 mm standing water on the track. Atleast we all got good training in what constant aquaplanning feels like. 

Next year I think we will have to invite the tt forum, hasn´t been any TT trips to Sweden yet has it?

//U


----------



## nate42

I see that it has been really hot summer there too. Any problems with coolant temperatures on those hot trackdays? I had to drive AC off as that slowed down the over heating, so don't miss your AC as you can't use it anyway. Too big FMIC might be the cause for over heating... Next week I get more track time so lets see what happens then.


----------



## UR_TT

No temp issues on my side of the lake 

But here it goes again...









Spun the car a bit on the last outing, the TT tought i had a accident and went into "crashmode". Luckily we had vagcom at hand and reset everything. But one fault remained, camsensor "faulty value"... didn´t have the nerve to drive it anymore after that. (with the cost of the last resturation fresh in my mind). Have my belt jumped one sprocket again??? Why???

Anyway took a round trip yesterday after a full work day of 600kms to pick up the car and deliver it to the workshop again  Needless to say I was dead this morning...
Vid of the small outning will follow, any ideas of probible causes for my problem? A complete headresuration was made in May, with all new cambelt, tensioner and waterpump.

My small idea so far is cloged up oilpump, not good enough lubrication to the camshaft? Makes it pinch maybe just a little bit but enough to make the cambelt skip on startup? What you guys think?


----------



## nate42

Sorry to hear that you got engine problems again 

Got some more track time at Kemora circuit. Hot day again but temp problems were not as bad, it's faster track maybe that helped.


----------



## Diveratt

Hi UR,
your really need to stop taking MR Murphy to your track days. What brake set up are you running now after the last little event? Are the disks drilled? because that's not always as good as it sounds, once a crack starts it really races through the disk.

On the subject of Track days I am still thinking of organising a TT Nurburgring towards the end of next year but I'm not sure if that would be too far for you.

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Hi UR,
> your really need to stop taking MR Murphy to your track days. What brake set up are you running now after the last little event? Are the disks drilled? because that's not always as good as it sounds, once a crack starts it really races through the disk.
> 
> On the subject of Track days I am still thinking of organising a TT Nurburgring towards the end of next year but I'm not sure if that would be too far for you.
> 
> Kevin


 :lol:  One well used MR Murphy for sale! Any takers? :wink:

Still on std calipers with Carbotec Xp 10 pads, no drilled discs for me, slotted EBC turbo groove this time around and no problems with them sofar. Last disc was cracked from centre and almost all the way out, only "outter" disc part. Do need a new break setup, but with this engine theres no cash left for it... :?

So anyone wanna by Murphy? Or maybe I shall name the TT Murphy after this? :lol:

On Nordschleife TT day, if you call we will come! Can almost garantue you 5-10 Swedish TT tracker that will join me for that adventure! Go for it!!!


----------



## DAZTTC

My fingers are crossed for you mate hope the cars OK and not the same problem. 

DAZ


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> Got some more track time at Kemora circuit. Hot day again but temp problems were not as bad, it's faster track maybe that helped.


Looks like a very fun track, and fast 8) were is it situated in Finland? And BTW, what camera are you running in you car, really like the quality!

Makes this clip look really gloomy :wink: 





//U


----------



## nate42

UR_TT said:


> nate42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some more track time at Kemora circuit. Hot day again but temp problems were not as bad, it's faster track maybe that helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a very fun track, and fast 8) were is it situated in Finland? And BTW, what camera are you running in you car, really like the quality!
> 
> Makes this clip look really gloomy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //U
Click to expand...

Kemora circuit is quite north same level as Umeå, town is called Veteli. Closest Finnish track for you is next to Turku (Åbo)http://www.alastarocircuit.fi/

Camera is Panasonic DMC-FZ38, it has stereo sound (not too great tough) and video quality is even better than it looks in youtube. It is also quite light weight so you can use just a window mount. If it had external mic input I would be really happy with it.


----------



## murkedTT

what spoiler are you running? looks awesome


----------



## UR_TT

murkedTT said:


> what spoiler are you running? looks awesome


It´s a Hohenester Sport SuperTouringWagen spoiler, also made in a wider version (not road legal) Carbonfibre painted in bodycolour. Not listed on their site, you have to call to get your hands on one. Think I paid around 900€ for just the spoiler.   Expensive hobby!? nah not much...
http://www.hohenester-sport.de/


----------



## murkedTT

UR_TT said:


> murkedTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> what spoiler are you running? looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> It´s a Hohenester Sport SuperTouringWagen spoiler, also made in a wider version (not road legal) Carbonfibre painted in bodycolour. Not listed on their site, you have to call to get your hands on one. Think I paid around 900€ for just the spoiler.   Expensive hobby!? nah not much...
> http://www.hohenester-sport.de/
Click to expand...

haha very pricey but very worth it. that thing looks really nice on the tt. not many spoilers catch my eye but did for sure! love the car and love that you actually put her out on the track.


----------



## Diveratt

Hi UR,
Best of luck with Mr Murphy.

Expensive? Track days sure can get that way. I used to race a Morgan my worst season was 2 race engine complete fragmentations about 4 weeks apart. I had hoped that's all out of my system but your thread has got me thinking again 

Best of luck with the EBC brakes are you running standard size disks or have you upped the size?

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Hi UR,
> Best of luck with Mr Murphy.
> 
> Expensive? Track days sure can get that way. I used to race a Morgan my worst season was 2 race engine complete fragmentations about 4 weeks apart. I had hoped that's all out of my system but your thread has got me thinking again
> 
> Best of luck with the EBC brakes are you running standard size disks or have you upped the size?
> 
> Kevin


Still std size, looking at a 330*32 with bells and an old set of S8 4 pots best value for money I can find. And will "just" fit under the std 17" wheel. Dunno if the mastercylinder will be able to hnadle it, but prob will give a go.

And on the point of racing costs, is there anything too expensive? :?:  
My favorite quote,
_"Racing makes a heroine addiction look like a vague craving for something salty." _


----------



## Diveratt

Nice quote and very true.

I forgot you were running 17" that does limit you a bit on the brake size but bigger stoppers will help. So will brake cooling ducts and disk shrouds the more air you can get in the better.

Kevin


----------



## nate42

UR_TT said:


> Still std size, looking at a 330*32 with bells and an old set of S8 4 pots best value for money I can find. And will "just" fit under the std 17" wheel. Dunno if the mastercylinder will be able to hnadle it, but prob will give a go.


I see you are looking at some braking power too. I got standard size discs and Ferodo DS2500 pads and the difference to my brothers 350Z with same pads and 4 pot Brembos is huge (Z has 324x30mm discs). I want a kit with more stopping power but still decent price pads + discs available. Made up my mind and bought Brembo 6 pots of from Audi Q7  , they have smaller pistons than Cayenne ones so should be better for TT master cylinder. Still need R32 discs (334x32mm) and adapters. Used calipers with stock pads were 300€, so I think this will be pretty OK value for money when done. Can be a tight squeeze under 17" tough (on Tuareg these brakes are on 17" rims). I have the whole winter to hunt for discs in a good price...


----------



## Grahamstt

Hi Nate
Thats useful about the Q7 calipers - I have the R32/V6 set up and was wondering about the next way to upgrade them if necessary.
I haven't used them on the track yet but lighter calipers would be good cos the disc and calipers together now weigh a ton
I'm still on 17's as well
[smiley=cheers.gif] 
Graham


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still std size, looking at a 330*32 with bells and an old set of S8 4 pots best value for money I can find. And will "just" fit under the std 17" wheel. Dunno if the mastercylinder will be able to hnadle it, but prob will give a go.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are looking at some braking power too. I got standard size discs and Ferodo DS2500 pads and the difference to my brothers 350Z with same pads and 4 pot Brembos is huge (Z has 324x30mm discs). I want a kit with more stopping power but still decent price pads + discs available. Made up my mind and bought Brembo 6 pots of from Audi Q7  , they have smaller pistons than Cayenne ones so should be better for TT master cylinder. Still need R32 discs (334x32mm) and adapters. Used calipers with stock pads were 300€, so I think this will be pretty OK value for money when done. Can be a tight squeeze under 17" tough (on Tuareg these brakes are on 17" rims). I have the whole winter to hunt for discs in a good price...
Click to expand...

Are the 334* disc the std 3,2 front disc the same? I got a quote for 300€ per side for them, when i was looking into that solution. Anyway new brakes are set on the backburner for now.

Car is back from the garage, wasn´t as bad as expected. Cambelt had jumped one sprocket, backwards!!!???
Seems like due to wheelforce when i spun the TT has forced the belt to jump one sprocket backwards.No didnt have time to press the clutch, foot was on the gas!  
Head has been lifted and all is fine, belt is realigned again. Good to go. Sometimes it actually pays to be "over" carefull when you suspect something wrong, this tim it saved me from a dire resturation. Bye bye Mr Murphy. 8)

Oooh the agony, I´ve been considering this for some weeks now, and sad to say TT has to go! 
Yep it´s for sale, hopefully I can sell it to someone the can appriciate what we done with the car so far and will contiue trackdaying it. Intrested send me a PM. 
Why? Well let´s put i like this, I´ve got an offer to buy a very very nice raceready car. More info if or when a deal is struck.

//U


----------



## nate42

Great news both! On the other hand it would have been interested to see your progress with the TT... so we are all sad if it goes. 


UR_TT said:


> Are the 334* disc the std 3,2 front disc the same? I got a quote for 300€ per side for them, when i was looking into that solution. Anyway new brakes are set on the backburner for now.


V6 TT and mk4 R32 have same brake setup. OEM discs should be good but really expensive also.
EBC basic V6 TT discs on ebay.co.uk £138 pair!
There is a 2 piece option also at ECS Tuning $645 pair


----------



## DAZTTC

Good news there's no damage  but sorry to see you are selling up mate you've put a lot of time and money into your TT  I hope the new car gives you as much fun as the TT has. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## UR_TT

DAZTTC said:


> Good news there's no damage  but sorry to see you are selling up mate you've put a lot of time and money into your TT  I hope the new car gives you as much fun as the TT has. :twisted:
> 
> DAZ


Yes I know, but sometimes a little change is necessary. And I´m not selling of the TT for peanuts, if it dosent go in 6 months it´s staying. 8) 
My for sale ad for thoose of you who can read our viking language, or use google translate  
http://rejsa.nu/forum/viewtopic.php?t=66966

And yes, had a first close look at the new "obejct" today, :twisted: I think this is the kind of car that will make me soil myself everytime i push it a bit....but omg what a quaity build, Öhlins dampers all around :droooool:


----------



## DAZTTC

Come on stop teasing us whats the new car???

DAZ


----------



## UR_TT

DAZTTC said:


> Come on stop teasing us whats the new car???
> 
> DAZ


Noep dont dare to, afraid to jinx it. In due time IF it comes thru... [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

Some nice pics from the outing at Uråsa in July! Quattro weather all the way! :twisted:


----------



## UR_TT

So the TT isn´t sold yet, very little intrest so far. Loads of questions on how I did this and that but no potential buyer. All where referred to this thread  .

Anyway track time again; Gotland Ring was the destination this time. It's a track located on the island of Gotland, a big lump of lime rock situated in the Baltic sea towards Finland. First time for me on the island and I will be coming back, "Old Town" in Visby is a very pleasant and interesting town, loads of Swedish heritage to be seen, most things dates back to the 11th and 12th century combined with good restaurants and loads of night clubs! 
Gotland Ring is an 3,3 kms long track that eventually will be over 6,5 kms long when they are done. It´s the newest track in Sweden and has some work left, but when or if they get it done it probably will be the best track in Sweden. Circuit layout is very twisty you are almost turning all the time, and many curves are "off camber" and with big "load shifts" get it right and it´s pure heaven, miss one apex and you're off pace for the following three bends. But one of the most fun and challenging tracks I've driven apart from Nordschleife. We drove the Northern part of the track this is meant to be the technical part of the track, the Southern part that still needs to be build will be more of a high speed part with an almost 1 kms long back straight! (Inspired from the Mulsane straight of Le Mans)

No laps time to be proud of, tried different lines all day and sometimes I got it right but mostly not. A track that needs many more laps before one can be satisfied. Really set a fire within "I must come back here and do better" the best felling a track can give you!? Gotland Ring and Nordschleife gave me the same feeling and that must be good!

And of course I cracked another brake disc, either I bought really bad discs or I'm doing something wrong. I'm opting for the first  These ones lasted a whole two track days, doooh.

We had the good fortune of having a really good motor sports photographer in place, best pics I've seen of my car, even if a black car and lime dust isn't the best combination. First time I paid for pics but well worth it in my opinion.




























And of course some in car video, I really like, the Bmw race car locking up pretty bad at the end of the clip! Enjoy.





//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Ok, just had a great weekend went to Gelleråsen in Karlskoga for a day on the track. Didn´t have any high expectations, this track have always been a real bugger to get right. But finally I found the sweet spots and found some kind of rhythm, really enjoyed myself! Think I was smiling the whole day&#8230;  
Best time for the day was 1,19;89, as a comparison the STCC cars ran a best time of 1,07;03 at this track this year. So yes a weee bit way still to go...  :roll: 
Last bend into the long start straight still needs plenty of work to perfect, as you´ll see in the vids loosing time to others in a big fashion here. Car handled very well, It actually over steered on a coupler occasions, which was a bit of a surprise. Upon examining the tires we found a big reason for this, tree of them looked like slicks 8) .

I have to say after this weekend I´m starting to have second thoughts about selling up, maybe just massage the APX up to new better values and be a happy camper!?









Enjoy!

One last TD this Saturday then season is over for this year.

Ops, almost forgot, got the car thru the Swedish MOT last week as well. 3h work to restore interior to standard, (backseats, front seats, steering wheel, cage out) and about a day to put I all back to TD mode again. A fair trade off in my book, only needs to be done once a year. 
//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Season almost over and it´s time to plan what to do during the winter. New front brakes are a must but I´m unsure on what kit I should go for.

The limitations, 

max 2000£ deliverd to Sweden
minimum 4 pot caliper
Must fit under 17*7,5 et 32
and easy to find good racing pad for the new caliper

Found these two that looks interesting, 
http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Performan ... 05/0/23280
330*28 discs, four pot calipers around 1900£ delivered to SE.

http://www.balancemotorsport.co.uk/prod ... ber=112025
330*28 discs, four pot calipers 2000£ del to SE.

Any more tips on similar kits? And wich of the above would you go for and why? :?:

//UR


----------



## SteviedTT

Hi UR, have you tried K-Sport mate? They do some very nice packages for considerably less money than the 2 examples you've posted.
http://www.ksport.co.uk/products.asp?f=brakes


----------



## nate42

UR_TT said:


> Season almost over and it´s time to plan what to do during the winter. New front brakes are a must but I´m unsure on what kit I should go for.
> 
> The limitations,
> 
> max 2000£ deliverd to Sweden
> minimum 4 pot caliper
> Must fit under 17*7,5 et 32
> and easy to find good racing pad for the new caliper
> 
> Found these two that looks interesting,
> http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Performan ... 05/0/23280
> 330*28 discs, four pot calipers around 1900£ delivered to SE.
> 
> http://www.balancemotorsport.co.uk/prod ... ber=112025
> 330*28 discs, four pot calipers 2000£ del to SE.
> 
> Any more tips on similar kits? And wich of the above would you go for and why? :?:
> 
> //UR


I think you are looking in the right direction with those kits as you want a proper brake setup for hard track use. What you should look at is the price of spare pads and rotors and make your decision based on those. I'm doing a brake upgrade too (don't know if you have seen my thread) and those kits were on top of my list I don't just have the money for them so I had to go a different route [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm pretty sure I will have similar stopping power with my DIY kit in the end but much more unsprung weight...


----------



## Grahamstt

Personally I would go for the AP's, they're the kings of the race track in my opinion


----------



## UR_TT

Hosken Racing said:


> Point is, it will be a challenging journey for you ... but ooh soo satisfying when you are passing Porsche 997 GT2's and GT3RS's on track. They really don't like getting out of the way of a little 'TT'.
> All the Best


Is the journey over now then? :?: :roll: 
Done a TD today and Hoskens prediction were very close, not quite passing but had a good battle with one of the above mentioned cars. Vid still to come...

I´m [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] right now!

//U


----------



## Grahamstt

would you be interested in doing a trackday in the UK??


----------



## UR_TT

Grahamstt said:


> would you be interested in doing a trackday in the UK??


I think a bunch of our Swedish TT "trackers" would be, but it will have to be a combination of a TD and a "bigger"TT event to get us all to make the investment to take a trip. What do you have in mind?


----------



## Grahamstt

nothing in particular, my next trackday is Nov 12th at Oulton Park but although it's a fantastic picturesque circuit it might be a fair trip as it's in Cheshire - northern England.
It's my local circuit and I love it, but there are lots of others around the UK that are just as attractive as a driver


----------



## UR_TT

"the almost Porsche killer"




(sorry about the sound)
A great run, chasing an Porsche 997 GT3RS for everything that me and the TT was worth. Sometimes a bit to hard and sometimes good. TT doesent stand a chance on the straights but in the turns it´s eating away all the time. Me and the porsche driver had a great laugh after the stint he simply didn´t belive that I was runing a remaped stock engine... 

I think this was the final confirmation I needed, TT is staying I´ll continue my build and maybe next year I can possible even pass an GT3RS....

Hope you enjoy this as much as I did, I´m still smilling from this. Oh the small pleasures in life :wink:

//U


----------



## roddy

good vid mate,, that pogy is fast in a straight line,,, what was the green thing that flew past you both !!!!!!!!!!!
maybe reposition the camera so we can see the right hand apexs etc, ,skol


----------



## darkwolfe

Great video and amazing what you did with a standard engine.

Looks like the car that flew past you and the GT3rs was a volvo 850, i really, really hope it was a souped up ex race car and driver, otherwise there is no hope for any of us 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Diveratt

Thanks U 
more really great vids, I'm glad to hear the TT is staying, you have put so much into the car, or should that be taken so much out, it would be sad to see it go and we all look forward to your vids & posts.

On the brakes there is also Stop Tech, the is an ebay seller in europe so postage should not be a disaster and a 330mm disk should fit the 17" wheels.

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

roddy said:


> maybe reposition the camera so we can see the right hand apexs etc, ,skol


Yes, will try to. But wanted to get my handling on cam aswell, for own purposes. (to see that I wasn´t driving like a cabdriver :roll: ) And I think it brings a bit more life to the vid.



darkwolfe said:


> Looks like the car that flew past you and the GT3rs was a volvo 850, i really, really hope it was a souped up ex race car and driver, otherwise there is no hope for any of us


You are so right, It´s a Volvo 850 T5 running on E85 and producing 450bhp/620 Nm at 1,5 bar&#8230;  
Full spec of this monster here, http://rejsa.nu/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10987



Diveratt said:


> On the brakes there is also Stop Tech, the is an ebay seller in europe so postage should not be a disaster and a 330mm disk should fit the 17" wheels.Kevin


Yes, Stoptech and AP is what I was looking at, this weekend I got the chance to talk to a lot of experienced race drivers on this TD and they all said one thing&#8230;go with AP racing. I think I´ll take that advice. Now where is that lotto win? 










//U


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U seen this one www.bigbrakes4u.co.uk may be useful


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Hi U seen this one http://www.bigbrakes4u.co.uk may be useful


Like the pricing on AP they have , 1600£ 8)

But will have to wait before i can place an order it seems!?


> THESE PRODUCTS ARE CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION WILL BE ONLINE FEB 2010. THIS WILL CONTAIN THE LATEST PRODUCT RANGE, LISTINGS AND DETAILS


Anyone bought anything from this dealer before? Recomended or not?

And thanks for the tip K!


----------



## Diveratt

UR_TT said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi U seen this one http://www.bigbrakes4u.co.uk may be useful
> 
> 
> 
> Like the pricing on AP they have , 1600£ 8)
> 
> But will have to wait before i can place an order it seems!?
> 
> 
> 
> THESE PRODUCTS ARE CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION WILL BE ONLINE FEB 2010. THIS WILL CONTAIN THE LATEST PRODUCT RANGE, LISTINGS AND DETAILS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone bought anything from this dealer before? Recomended or not?
> 
> And thanks for the tip K!
Click to expand...

Yep I saw that & liked the price too, better than the StopTech I was looking at. UK support too so pads & disks will be better. 
I have dropped them an email and asked then what they can on AP 4 pots now I'll keep you posted.


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> I have dropped them an email and asked then what they can on AP 4 pots now I'll keep you posted.


Great, lets hope they still can provide!

Got some more pics from Saturday's track day, those tyres are doing some work&#8230;




























A friends nice A4, watch the vid to se our little battle, great fun. :lol: 









Last dance for this season, the low standing autum sun made life hard not only for the camera. Sometimes I didn´t see the track at all, spooky. Stop driving you say, he'' no last chance is last chance... :wink:  





//U


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U,
got word back from Bigbrakes4U they are only doing Hi Spec, D2, K Sport, Brembo and Tarox at the moment.  I'll ask for some prices and see what they can come up with anyway.

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

Some nice pics from this season, a bit artyfarty but at least some nice "objects" :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

I've never really been a fan of the 17" comps but they look great on your car in the photos.
I noticed that my 6 spokes look good on my trackday pics as well but they have now been replaced with team dynamics 18's.
I take it that you're going to keep the TT now :wink:


----------



## UR_TT

Yep TT will most likely stay.

I sent this pic to Santa as my wishlist, but he didn´t fullfill my wish, no S1 this year either  (I´m starting to belive that Santa isnt real?)










Dug out the TT on x-mas day, at least one meter snow on top of it....

Hope you all have a great 2011! [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## roddy

' sno snow in Spain  ,,, tho the TT is in Scotland  ,,, still, got the Scooby  ...... looking f ward to reading your exploits in the Nw Yr


----------



## nate42

UR_TT said:


> Yep TT will most likely stay.


Excelent! So you can start planning some more modding 
My X-mas wish is that you fix those rattling brakes and get a decent camera, so that we can get better quality track clips


----------



## UR_TT

Hello again, hope you all survived this long and dreadful winter. This one was too long and too cold..
So before I killed someone from frustration over this winter I went to the garage and "de-winter" the TT. Finally time for some fun again! Looks like the TT has endured it´s hibernation pretty well. 









Battery disconnected, moist eater inside, bad winter wheels and a outdoor car cover strapped down was all the comfort I gave it in October. 









Odyssey batteries claims that their batteries should handle 12 months + and up to -41 deg Celsius without losing its charge or reduce battery life. Well being a lazy prick I left the battery in the car the whole winter, not mainly to test this claim but it was a bonus. Car as said parked outside under car cover, loads of snow and temperatures as low as -29 deg for a weeklong. So It's been sitting like this for six months, no trickle charger or nothing. Voltmeter to the battery&#8230;.









Have to say I´m very impressed, TT started on the first turn off the key absolutely no hesitation. Ok battery costs a bit but it seems that you get what you pay for. 
http://www.odysseybatteries.com/index.htm

Ok, test drive time and of course it had started snowing again . But who cares? Slip and slide on snow with summer tires is always fun . Also tested my new camera, see below. You guys will have to help me decide which setting to use?

This one? 1080p @ 30fps (make sure to watch it in 1080p for full experience.) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVqipEgA ... ure=relmfu

Or this one? 480p @ 60fps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXD0UEH7 ... ideo_title

Still saving money to be able to buy that AP racing brake kit, I´ll do anything to fulfill Nate´s wishes ;-)

//UR


----------



## wallstreet

1080p I think. But it was louder in the second one. You went slower in the first so maybe not a great comparison.

Roads seems bumpy.


----------



## nate42

I think youtube downgrades your videos to 30fps no matter what the original format was. 1080p is a little overkill and youtube compression makes it little soft. Stick with [email protected], those are still quite easy to edit as videos don't get too huge.

Good news about the battery as I have also Odyssey battery and was just thinking if it's going to start after winter. Mine was stored in a parking lot, temperature there stays above zero. I got the smaller version PC680, it worked great until the temperatures dropped to -10 C. Got a good deal otherwise I'd probably bought a bigger one.

Have to get mine on the road too and install all the bits on that I've got during the way too long winter...



wallstreet said:


> Roads seems bumpy.


Swedish roads area fine, it's that hardcore suspension :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roads seems bumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> Swedish roads area fine, it's that hardcore suspension :evil: :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...

Actually the spring thaw makes them a bit bumpy, and yes suspension doesent help either. 

God tip on how YT scales the vid, didnt know that. Maybe time to setup an vimeo account instead?


----------



## roddy

no idea about the video techy thing, tho it would be nice to see a bit of the speedo and revy,,,,,,,,,,,,, suspension seems a bit hard for every day road use, but i believe you have " other " plans anyway,,, ( you def missed a few overtaking opertunities in the first vid !!! :wink: ) looking forward to your season.


----------



## UR_TT

Hey,

Well it's slowly time to make the final preps for this year first TD.

So this Sunday I went about and wanted to change to fresh pads. Holly&#8230;. This is what I found&#8230;









piston stuck of course and in it´s turn had bent the old pad pretty severe. 









If the caliper never fully can retract I can understand that it gets a bit hot  








These pads shall withstand 700 deg Celsius. Just luck that nothing broke when I was chasing that poggy on Anderstorp.

I order two new front calipers on Monday. Surprisingly cheap, 250€ for both! Yes got 10% discount from my local parts dealer. Only sad part is that this eats away on my budget for my much needed AP racing kit. But I don't want to miss out on track time so it was an easy choice. 
Today it was time to put on the new calipers and pads, was a bit worried. Just did a general service and got all new very pricy performance friction brakefluid in the system. Not too keen on draining half of it after less than 50 kms use. Got a really god tip, put a piece of wood or something like it between the steering wheel and the brake pedal, compressing it about half way down. This closes the main brake cylinder and you won't lose so much fluid when disconnecting the brake lines. This actually worked very well. Level after bleeding was at the same level as before the change. (stuck piston and worn pads when changed before, less "room" for fluids after new pads and calipers with working pistons). 
Since I was alone the bleeding process seemed impossible? But I found this, http://www.luftman.se/ (yep the girl sold it :roll: ). Only costed about 18€ so why not try it out, and I´m surprised how well it worked. One note, they recommend a tire pressure of 2 bars but I went along with 1,2 and that's more than enough. Don´t want to risk blowing the fluid container or some stupid like that. All in all maybe 1,5 h work for me and I´m not very fast mech. Simply a good night in the garage without any hickups, they are so rare. :wink:

Test drove and bedded in the new pads all god, nice and firm fell to the pedal. 
Forgot to take any pics, only this one after all was done. They do shine a bit the new calipers&#8230;









Schedule form the coming month,
28/4 Falkenberg, 4h evening training, first time on this track for me,fun!
30/4 Sturup raceway, full TD with GTI club of Sweden. 
5/5 Anderstorp, 4h evening training, lets hope some poggys turn up so I can chase them :twisted:

Hope you all get to have a fun and relaxing Easter.

//UR


----------



## nate42

That sure looks bad! Even if the pads can take extreme heat, the piston seals, brake fluid and the grease that keeps the calipers moving can't.

I got these stickers from ebay ($15 for 4pcs), you can stick them to your calipers and see how close you are from cooking the piston seals and brake fuilds.








These could be a cheap life insurance for you


----------



## jays_225

you can see so much more body roll in your friends a4 compared to your tt. bet its great fun throwing it around a track it looks mighty.

jay


----------



## UR_TT

jays_225 said:


> you can see so much more body roll in your friends a4 compared to your tt. bet its great fun throwing it around a track it looks mighty.
> 
> jay


Oh yes, lot of work getting the TT to perfom resonably good on track but well worth it if you got the bug as I do. :wink: 

>Nate, are thoose stickers "onetime" use or reuse over and over again? Seems like a very good idea indeed if they are reusable, if not theres always that "heat" paint one can use. But never the less I need to start monotoring my breaks better.

//U


----------



## nate42

They should be reusable, I've seen these on a proper rally car that had water cooled brakes?!!?


----------



## UR_TT

Falling a bit behind on my updates....

Small vid from training at Falkenberg raceway. Very nice evning with alot of time on track. Also first time on this track for me so I´m very slow  .

Make sure to watch in 1080p for the full experience  .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4uUbOGx ... ideo_title


----------



## UR_TT

And some more vids from the outing at Sturup raceway. 
Volkswagen GTI Club of Sweden hosted this TD. Short and very twisty track, big fun!

Part 1





Part 2





Enjoy!

//U


----------



## Lovinit

looks like great fun...


----------



## UR_TT

Another TD absolved, VAG dealer in Kristiandstad invited its customers and known petrol heads like me to this track day on Ring Knutstorp. 
Showing up with the TT felt like being the sheep amongst a pack of wolves. Porsche GT3s an masse and a R8 v10, S5, RS5 and so on, many very nice and expensive cars. Safe to say most of the people attending don´t go to work on Mondays anymore. 
Was a bit nervous how the TT would handle this pack of fast and powerful cars, my conclusion is that just because you can afford to buy a GT3 doesn't mean that you know how to drive it, even if most of them thinks that . Lot of long looks in the pits, most GT3 owners apparently don´t like to be undressed by a TT 

Some pics, vid will follow in a day or two.























































Did I say that I love my TT? I love it!!!

Next is new tiers again, down side of getting faster cost more tires. And yes time to put in that order for the new brake setup. Can´t wait&#8230;.

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U.

The car is looking better every time I see it.

Did you ever sort out which brakes to get? I'm in the same boat now tith the disk size as I have drooped down to 17" wheels for winter rubber so its 330mm max. Still thinking of AP or Stop Tech but there are other options about>

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Hi U.
> 
> The car is looking better every time I see it.
> 
> Did you ever sort out which brakes to get? I'm in the same boat now tith the disk size as I have drooped down to 17" wheels for winter rubber so its 330mm max. Still thinking of AP or Stop Tech but there are other options about>
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

Yes I have decided on the brakes. Got at great deal from the dealer that provides Performance Friction for the Swedish market. 
The AP- kit with 4 pistons where the recomendation from them, 6 piston version had a to high "sweep radius" or something like that. In laymans terms, very hard to modulate the right break pressure with them, they are very on/off. And also harder to find god pads for the 6 piston version.

So the front brake setup will be,

AP 4 piston calipers, black (CP-5200-1046) 
Adapter plate
Alu bells
330*28 Performance Friction break "rings"
Performance friction pads, 01 compound
And of course steelbraided lines
All the above for the same price that deamon tweaks wants for the "standard" version of the AP-kit.But in my book the PFC products are the best one can use. So I get a better kit for the same money.

I also will have to invent some kind of brake cooling. Thinking of just taking a hose from the center of the disc and route it out the wishbone and let it stick out a bit underneath the car. Woorks in theory at least... 

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Great stuff U I'll be interested on how you get on with the AP kit.

on brake cooling there are a couple of good ideas here www.timskelton.com/lightning/race_prep/ ... _ducts.htm I think I will be doing something the same when I get a bit more room in the side pods by fitting an FMIC

Kevin


----------



## nate42

Looks like Falkenberg is really fast track, couple of crazy tight corners and then lots of big radius turns. It was also quite bouncy, pretty scary track I'd say. Was it hard to find the racing line? At least I would have no idea how to drive that track, as a rookie I hate corners where you have different options to choose from 

Sturup looks great! Wide corners, some elevation changes and in good condition. Those videos look really good, keep 'em coming.

Those brakes will take a lot more beating without cooling also. Curved and wider vanes give more cooling area and air flow.

What tyres are you going to buy?


----------



## bobski

UR_TT said:


> Did I say that I love my TT? I love it!!!
> 
> //U


A fully setup TD TT used for the pleasure of the owner, then i would love it too. 

TD vid looks great fun, enjoy :wink:


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> Looks like Falkenberg is really fast track, couple of crazy tight corners and then lots of big radius turns. It was also quite bouncy, pretty scary track I'd say. Was it hard to find the racing line? At least I would have no idea how to drive that track, as a rookie I hate corners where you have different options to choose from
> 
> Sturup looks great! Wide corners, some elevation changes and in good condition. Those videos look really good, keep 'em coming.
> 
> Those brakes will take a lot more beating without cooling also. Curved and wider vanes give more cooling area and air flow.
> 
> What tyres are you going to buy?


Hi Nate,
Yes Falkenberg is a very fast track, 4th and 5th gear mainly. Racing line is hard to find if you go to slow but when the speed comes the line is pretty obvious. Strup is my favorite track after Knutstorp, not very fast but as you say twisty. Downside with Sturup is the very small runoffs, not very far to the Armco.
Maybe time to plan a trip to Sweden? We are hosting a trackday at Sturup 3/9-11. Open pit 9-17 for around 150€...

Tyres will be either Toyo R888 (GG-Medium) or Dunlop Direzza 03G H1 (Hard) havent decieded yet.

>Kevin, thanks for the link good info. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UR_TT

And some vid from the last TD at Knutstorp. 
This is my favorite track in Sweden by far, very technical and fun. That crest under the bridge that dipps into a right and then a left is my nemesis, been of the tarmac there 4 times and it´s very challening to get right and I have to fight my own head here aswell. Once off at a part of the track you tend to be a bit more cautious and that needs correcting. :roll:

Sadly I only got video from my second stint, something happend with the camera and I didn´t get the remainder of the day recorded. Oh well I´ll get more chances. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik_kK3wO ... ideo_title

All in all a great day, and you have to trust me it went faster in the afternoon....(I know, no pics or i didn´t happend  )

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U came across these too which may be of intrest. 
www.hardbrakes.com/?gclid=CLbNsrDk_agCFYIKfAodgAt5Tw www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Performance/Brak ... t/864/3563

Kevin


----------



## nate42

You were really pushing it behind that Focus, almost going wide in couple of turns. :evil: Great videos and good camera angle. Have you driven in track with R888 or similar? On those twisty tracks it will make a huge difference and once you get those brakes on you will get all the benefit from the extra grip. It will easily knock 2-3s off your lap times.

Just watch out if there are damp spots in the track, too many stories of R888's and wet track...

I went for Toyo R1R's but can't say nothing about them yet as I've only driven in the city with them    . I know, should get the track season started already!


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> Have you driven in track with R888 or similar? On those twisty tracks it will make a huge difference and once you get those brakes on you will get all the benefit from the extra grip. It will easily knock 2-3s off your lap times.
> 
> Just watch out if there are damp spots in the track, too many stories of R888's and wet track...


Yes, I always do my TD´s on R-compounds. Been using the toyos now for the last two years, very happy with them, actually the R888 has the best wet grip from all of the R-compounds i´ve been using. Of course they dont compare to a standard one. 
Actually I´m quite eager to get some tests done on the real thing aswell, I can quite easy get my hands on cheap used Michelin Slicks now that would be interesting to try out! :twisted:

> Kevin, we have to rename you! Linkmeister Kev..... :wink: 
Again great links, tanks!

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Hello to you all!
Done another TD, this time at Kinnekulle Ring. Closes track to my hometown of Gothenburg, situated near the town of Götene, meaning in the middle of nowhere.

I have a hate/ love relationship to this track. It's a very technical track, get one of the turns wrong and you´re of apex for the rest of the lap. After the start/finish straight there is a blind very fast lefthander going under a bridge, this is a real "balls" turn in, I still haven't been able to do this one without liftoff or braking. Really fast racing cars do this turn in +180kmh I was at best at 150-160 and still screamed like a monkey in my helmet. Why do one do this!? Oh yes, the A-rush is incredible :twisted: .

My Toyos R888 was at their last before this TD, afterwards the looked like slicks, no pattern left whatsoever. So yes I´m slipping and sliding a bit sometimes. 

All in all result of this TD,
•	4 well used R888- check.
•	100L of 98ron used- check.
•	Driver scared shitless once every lap- check.
•	Driver smiling like a silly puppy for 3 days- check. 
[smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Stuck to some pics aswell,

























And of course some incars vids, this time I tried putting the mic in the engine compartment. This is the closest I´ve got to the real experience. Sound wise it´s very close to what I hear driving the TT.

What do you think, keep going with this mic placement of go back to having it in the car?

Part 1




Part 2




Make sure to watch in 1080 for the full experience .

Actually stuck to some "outside" video aswell. From this point I am on and off for a couple of minutes. Feels weird seeing yourself from the outside, looks so darn slow&#8230; And yes shitty vid quality. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_tP4PT0 ... age#t=187s

Until soon!

//UR


----------



## UR_TT

Hello,
It´s me again, missed me?! 

Summer is all gone, and I´ve done absolutely nothing &#8230;..
That's a good thing if you aren´t a track head like me, but for me it´s a complete disaster&#8230;

I did another TD at Anderstorp after my latest update all good fun, but the brakes where shoot again.

















As my budget somehow has shrunk since last, I´ve decided to go budget on the brake upgrade. Put in an order for this kit from Awesome the first of august. http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.ph ... 0&xSec=458 (still awaiting delivery)

I believe that the problems I´m having is due to the sliding part of the org TT caliper seizing up, thus pinching the pad against the discs and fried pads, discs and calipers as a result. It will be interesting to see if less moving parts will solve my problem or not. Sad part is that I won´t be able to drive the TT on our Audi racing days at Sturup 3/9-11-.

*Hey Awesome, I need my parts like yesterday!* :wink: .

Pads are secured at least, Performance Friction 06 compound for the new front calipers and Carbotec Xp8 for the rears.









Last WE I had some garage time and changed the rear pads for the new ones. Very even wear on the old ones and no heat problems at all. Had some good help from "Klas" the local garage cat aswell 8) , I swear he has to have been a mechanic in his former life. He stayed with me and checked every bolt this day.









Also added about 10bhp with this new item ;-)








(yes I know the car is dirty&#8230;&#8230;on so many levels :twisted: :lol

And the latest news is a new set of wheels, 








Genuine BBS Ch 17*8,5 with Yokohama A048 255-40-17 for under 550€ now that is a bargain I couldn´t resist. I highly doubt that the 255 will fit on the TT but I can always resell just the tyres for a least 150€. Weights of the BBS are about the same as for the comps but the BBS are one inch wider.

So how was your summer?!?

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U, You let those pads get a bit low, how many track days did you get out of them?

Not been a bad summer fitted the FMIC last time home and manged to squeeze in an 85mm cold air feed to the CDA filter. Current thoughts are to replace the CDA & Forge TIP with an Alloy 32 TIP and big Cone filter (works well on the A3 & turbo engine Seats,) I have found a local place that does one off CF work so I think I can get a carbon cover on the filter and keep the cold air feed direct to it, should help loads with the breathing 

Lots of odd stories coming out of Nurburgring if you look at the STR (Save the Ring) website or Facebook group  hope we don't loose it.

Kevin


----------



## roddy

hi,, love watching all your vids,,,,  thay sure like their BMs over there,, i see they have even fited indicators to one of them,, !!


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Hi U, You let those pads get a bit low, how many track days did you get out of them?


Hi K,
The pads lasted 5 td´s one evening run. Two years ago I got thru the whole season on one set but then again I was much much slower. 
I ´m not "allowed" to change anything on the intake side. Plans are now set for a full racing season 2012 in this series, http://www.spvm.se/. 
And yeah read alot about the murky businiess going on at Nürbugring, but Tourifahrten will be the last thing they change beacuse it their cashcow. But still a real mess...


----------



## UR_TT

roddy said:


> hi,, love watching all your vids,,,,  thay sure like their BMs over there,, i see they have even fited indicators to one of them,, !!


Hehe yes they do and maybe to be ecpected on a BMW TD....  But I agree they do get in the way alot.. :roll:


----------



## Diveratt

Ah racing I'm glad I got that out of my system about about 15 years ago  I did a few seasons Morgan racing great fun.

When it gets sorted you need to let us know what the program is It could be a good chance for a fun weekend comming over to support you 

Kevin


----------



## nate42

Gratulations for a bargain!! Those wheels look like new. The main problem with stock brakes is that they are eating the pads from inside when driven hard. I think when they get hot the floating design doesn't work anymore.

You'll see a massice difference in pedal feel with those Boxter brakes, Maybe some wenting ducts could be usefull for you to keep the brakes cooler. I see you got some proper pads. Those carbotech pads wear pretty fast and make a lot of dust, but the good news is they are excelent for track use


----------



## UR_TT

Yes, the new brakes have finally arrived!

Can only praise http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk for good service, goods very well packed and swift responses too my questions, well recommended. And when the SEK is so strong against the £ life is even better, complete kit for the same money that only the calipers costs in Sweden, not bad! 8)

For future reference I weighed the kit. Caliper, adapter, pads, disc and screws came to 11,9kg say an even 12 with the brake hose. Will be very interesting to see what the std setup weighs in on, if it around the same weight I´ll be very happy. Less movement in the brakes and tree extra piston on the same weight would be excellent! 


















Adapter looks very well machined indeed!

Tomorrow they will meet the TT, off to ACE competition to get it sorted, sadly no time to do it myself. TD on Saturday, Gelleråsen Karlskoga is on the Schedule, will be very interesting tying out the new setup!

//U


----------



## UR_TT

New brakes installed, everything fits snuggly. Some of the delivered bolts were a bit on the long side, but cut to size no problems at all. 
Had one "what the he''" moment, discs were labeled right and left, but if we installed them like that the grooves would be pointing forward!? Didn't feel quite right, so we mounted them with the grooves pointing to the rear, hope it´s correct!? What do you guys say? Looks right to me :!: :?:



















New PFC pads already broken in this evening, have to say this is a very good brake upgrade for the investment. Pedal feel is superb in comparison to the std set up and the bite of PFC pads is really "eyes are coming out" :twisted: . 
Can´t wait for Saturdays TD!!

//U


----------



## roddy

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Looks great U what dia disks did you get in the end?

Pity you can't change the induction set up. I got about 25 more bhp with the Badger 3" TIP and jetex filter he recommended. Well pleased 

Kevin


----------



## Grahamstt

Hey U

Brakes looking really good
On the fitting you need to check the direction of the vanes in the vents to get the right ways around - I've just bought some Forge brakes and the groove is angled the opposite way to the vanes so it looks like they will be on backwards but in reality they will be correct. I've noticed this on AMG Mercs as well

Just a point worth checking as you will be taking them to the temp limits


----------



## UR_TT

Hi,

Discs are std size 312mm, unknown brand, came with the kit. We did check the vanes, but they are straight not curved on these discs.

One thing I remembered and can be good to keep in mind, this may bee obvious too many of you but it wasn´t to me. 
Porsche calipers are thru their article number set as a left or right caliper. This is true if you mount them like Porsche does, to the rear of the disc, but if you plan on putting them on your TT they are of course placed in front of the disc and therefore left caliper is to be used on the right side and vice versa. Easy check if you done it right, bleeders shall always be pointing upwards. It´s pretty clear when you see it but I have to admit that I would have done it wrong if I´ve done the work myself. Mech on ACE comp used too work at the local Porsche dealer for many years so I guess the information is good.

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Antoher TD done, this time Gelleråsen. This is 300kms one way for me just to get to the track, on boring small roads aswell ,no fun. 
Day started out perfect, blue sky, autum sun and a perfect 14 degres. "Turbo Wetter" as ze germans would say! 8) 
Got two stints right of the bat and new brakes worked as expected, I could brake a few meters later than I usally do on this track very good. 
Had to do some organizer work and got my third stint just after lunch, started by filming some laps of my friend in his 450hp S2. After a few laps behind him I went on at it alone again, chasing down M3s (who luckily lets me pass  ). At the end of the run a sudden suprise, you know the kind that makes you re evaluate what the f''' are you doin this for.
The whole third stint,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZb7S8PO ... ideo_title

Comming into "Ejes corner" a hairpin where the brakezone is pretty bumpy, at aprox 140km/h and at 50m sign hard on the breakpedal and it goes to the FLOOR! [smiley=skull.gif]. Many things happens in your head and I litteraly tough that this was it, as it seems I do have some small breakpreassure left, that and hard pull on the parking brake saved me from a very painfull incident. If there is a place on this track you want to go off then its this corner, there is an extra strip of asphalt runoff here opposed to all the others who are all grawel. As you can see in the clip I started the turn in, but realized that going of sideways hurts much more than straight off, good too see that training kicks in when it´s needed. 
Clip from just the run off. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... e28#t=865s
As always it looks very calm and non eventfull on film.

Went into the pits, of with the front wheels, splendid brakefluid have come out thru the bleedningscrews!? "Fun" part about this is that the screws where not loose? Barakefluid contanier still dry on the outside and well over min on the amount of fluid. Only place the we could find any leak was at the bleeders. 
Let the TT cool of and drove it home with working brakes, altough not as good as they where before this incident.

Any one got an idea what may have caused this!? 
Fluid used, PFC 665 racing brakefluid. (325 deg dry boiling point) Flushed the system with preasurre bleeder. 
Pads PFC 06 compound (checked and they are in good condition) 
The whole brake instalation was made by a experiencd mech.

I have to say I´m a bit scared goin out again before we can find the cause of this, abillity to trust your brakes is quite important to me. Or am I just a bit of a chicken!?

So any pointers welcome.

//U


----------



## nate42

Got your brakes back when they cooled down, so I think you just boiled the brake fluids. After boiling you end up with some air in the system, that's why your brakes didn't feel good on the way home.

Semislick tyres, proper pads, more clamping power on the calipers -> more heat.

The heat generated in the braking still have to go some where... So my guess is that the discs can't release enough heat. You have the whole winter to design and build some ducting to those brakes  

I wouldn't worry about the bleeding nipples, just tighten them properly. Your calipers were new so there is no change that the nipples are wrong type or something like that.


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U was it leaking from one nipple or all of them?

If the bleed nipples arent not done up tight they may get loose as the alloy heats up and expands with braking then tighten again as it cools. Had this one with a set of Willwood brakes re tightend the nipples and all was fine from then on

Kevin


----------



## UR_TT

I think you´re on the right path, skint brake upgrade just moves the problem to a new area. Fluid change set up for the coming week. Discs are most certainly not up to the task in the std size, they do have a very bluish taint to them. We will try an old school version of cooling from the RS2 with some flanges mounted on to the wishbone. Not much room to work with on a TT if you have to keep the ICs original. Next TD is 8th of October I´ll guess we will have to give it another try, no asphalt runoffs on that track tough.... :roll: :twisted:

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Blue disks  that's getting between about 280 & 300 deg C which is about the same as I got betting in my Hawk pads.

Pity you cant go FMIC you get lots of room then for ducts but you should squeeze some 70mm hoses in they will need to run down the inside or the arch liner though.

Best of luck with the next track day


----------



## UR_TT

Ok so everything is up and running again, nice.

Just for good measure I weighed the std brake set up 








Heaaavy&#8230;.

Good thing is that the PFC 06 compound stood the test, still look like new. All new PFC racing brakefluid is in the system and the ACE Competition boys modified some OEM cooling ducts normally found on the RS2. On the 8 of October we will see if it does any difference or not. I hope it does. 
















I now have an amazing ground clearance.. 

//U


----------



## nate42

Will be interesting to hear the results. I reckon that might be enough to cure your problem.


----------



## UR_TT

Hey it´s me again!

Trackday at Knutstorp went well, cut my personal best by 1 sec but there is at least four or five second more to better. Still very pleased with the day, started of wet and we all got a chance to hone our car control skill this is extremely fun in a Quattro car, 4 wheel power slides are so much faster than the rwd "drift" boys :wink: .

Eventually the track dried up and it was time to give the breaks a real test. I drove a 45 min stint with a cool down lap every 15min, and yes it works. Got a little fading after 15 mins nothing big, everything felt like new after a cool down lap. So big volumes of air showed into the wheelhouse actually works. Yey, Audi realized this in 95 and me just now  .









What you like my new helmet!? "Its me the white Darth Vader" :roll:

Had a really good stint with a BMW M3 E36, he was of course faster on the straight parts but I clawed it back on late braking and the twisty parts. 




Second vid isn't so fast but still fun, we are driving our TD with BMW Sport Club Sweden. They have a rule that you can´t pass unless the car in front of you puts on its turn signal. Good for safety but makes passing bigger numbers a bit jerky. Clip two syncs up with mine at approx. 1:50 always nice to see your baby from the outside as well. She doesn't have much body roll any more&#8230;.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHxqh4Ot ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0Ogr84M ... tu.be&hd=1

So this was it for this year, I spent most of the day yesterday restoring the car for its MOT tomorrow. Let´s hope it all goes well, if it does I´ll start prepping the TT for its race approval 2012.

To do list,

Brake bias ctrl (with kept power brake assist) ,remove ABS. 
Upgrade haldex to "competition" version
Remove "ESP" 
Figure out how to keep AWD with ABS and ESP gone
New roll cage 
Safety switch (electrical) 
Oil pressure, Oil temp and volt gauges
New exhaust system (one end pipe)
Find a "Abt" rear wing (the one that looks like std but much bigger) Any tip on this one is very much appreciated. 
Maybe a new seat with better head protection
New Dunlop's for the BBS Ch
Find some sponsors for the next season!?!

So until soon my friends!

//U


----------



## nate42

Have to make some hotdogs in the evening and watch your new videos 

Some times it is the simple things that matter, good to know that those flaps worked!

What I've understood the Haldex is pretty much linked to ESP and ABS. So if you remove both then those Haldex controllers don't work. For your car this could be an alternative
http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/314:406:haldex-regulator-controler-valve
4WD for track and on the way home you can put it to 2WD mode. As I'm not sure how long the haldex pump will last if the 4WD is engaged all the time. That company makes also squential gearbox mod?!?!


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U, Glad to hear the brake cooling plates worked , It looks like a nice simple fix for shoving lots of air into the the disks. It looks like they are just fixed on with cable ties from the photo are there any other ties you cant see?

Out of interest what are they made of I may do something similar when I can get under the car.

Kevin


----------



## Diveratt

Ref the ABT rear wing there is a guy on ebay in the US with a couple going for about £100 + postage

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ABT-Genuine-O ... 45f341877c


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Hi U, Glad to hear the brake cooling plates worked , It looks like a nice simple fix for shoving lots of air into the the disks. It looks like they are just fixed on with cable ties from the photo are there any other ties you cant see?
> 
> Out of interest what are they made of I may do something similar when I can get under the car.
> 
> Kevin


Got to love it when cheap fixes works.

The are made out of plastic, the same kind that sits infront of the wheels on the TT.(think they are called splash guards!?) Shovels are Audi RS2 oem stuff, need to be trimmed down a bit to fit. 
Yes fastened with zip ties and a big brass nut (also OEM, avalibile from porsche) tightens it using the treads on the underside of the balljoint.

And yes, the TT failed its MOT today, 
The window streamer was to big and the springs sat to loose in the front coilovers. Easy fix, just turn the coils up a couple of turns and remove the streamer. But what really annoys me is the total lack of comunication and the ouright arrogant approach they had towards me. Dont mind beeing failed, but I cant stand bad customer treatment. Therefore I made it my misson to destroy their reputation on the internets!  :twisted: Payback is a bitch...

Carspect, Gothenburg do not use them if you are from Sweden, just stay at the old "bilprovningen" there atleast you can have an adult conversastion! So stay away from Carspect, thats my tip!

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Thanks for the info U any chance of a photo from the front .

Sorry about the MOT but easy fixes as you say. Know the feeling with MOTs My race Morgan one failed one because the windscreen wipers didnt work. Thats coz the no piggin' windscreen!!!!! bloody jobs worth in the MOT garage.


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Thanks for the info U any chance of a photo from the front .


Not at the moment, I´ll take some more pics when I put everything back on it after the MOT. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

Great stuff,
been taking a look on some other VAG forums and one option may be the VW Phaeton brake ducts, they are scoops that fit on the back of the brake disk splash shields and a few of the RS 4 boys have fitted them. If you do a google on "VW Phaeton brake duct" you'll pull up a couple of "how to" pages.

Part numbers below 
3D0 615 447E - cooling duct left 
3D0 615 448E - cooling duct right

3D0 615 311C - splash shield left 
3D0 615 312C - splash shield right

There is nothing on fitting them to a TT but the parts are about £50 so it would be worth having a play


----------



## nate42

Diveratt said:


> Great stuff,
> been taking a look on some other VAG forums and one option may be the VW Phaeton brake ducts, they are scoops that fit on the back of the brake disk splash shields and a few of the RS 4 boys have fitted them. If you do a google on "VW Phaeton brake duct" you'll pull up a couple of "how to" pages.
> 
> Part numbers below
> 3D0 615 447E - cooling duct left
> 3D0 615 448E - cooling duct right
> 
> 3D0 615 311C - splash shield left
> 3D0 615 312C - splash shield right
> 
> There is nothing on fitting them to a TT but the parts are about £50 so it would be worth having a play


Those look pretty smart. Might be little tricky to fit as RS4 has calipers behind the hub and TT in front of the hub...


----------



## Diveratt

Hi Nate,
 I did notice that but I was thinking you may be able to swap the back plates round left to right the same way you would with fitting RS or Porsche bakes to a TT.

As I said for £50 its worth a play


----------



## nate42

Diveratt said:


> Hi Nate,
> I did notice that but I was thinking you may be able to swap the back plates round left to right the same way you would with fitting RS or Porsche bakes to a TT.
> 
> As I said for £50 its worth a play


Do it! This could be the next must have cheap mod    At least I'd like to see how you get on (pretty sure everyone tracking their car would also), as extra cooling to breaks with £50 sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Diveratt

Sounds like a mission I'll keep you posted on how it goes


----------



## Diveratt

@ Nate42.

Bit of a disaster with the Phaethon Ducts I got a look at a set and it was going to be major work to fit them. The plus side is while checking it out I came across the TTRS brake cooling guides which were a much more simple fix and a lot cheaper.

Nice simple job they are plastic blades that just clamp onto the front wishbones.The only small change was having to trim a bitt of the inside edge of the passanger side guide to clear the headlight leaveling bracket. The total cost is about £38 so not to bad and it took about 40 minuits to fit.

Part numbers
Guide 8P0863149A (Right Side)
Guide 8P0863150B (Left Side)
Bolt x 2 N10422203
Nut x 2 SN90761102
Sleeve x 2 8J0864133A


----------



## Ruffmeister

Recently a newbie to the forum and this is a build and a half! 

Good work fella


----------



## UR_TT

Nice one Kevin! 
Will have to have a look on the friends TTRS maybe a good solution, as they dont seems to dipp down as far as my RS2 does. And as I dont have any frontarb left anymore maybe I´ll get away with it without any trimming. 8)

Anyway TT is in the garage and I started stripping it down again, doorsides are of, all electrical stripped out of the doors. Meaning no more adjusment for mirrors, no more electric windows, and no more central lockning. Central lockning "device" removed and I´ve started to separate out cabels I still need, there is lot of them. This will take some time I feel, good thing I started early this year! 

And thanks to Kev for the Ebay tip, order one QEM ABT rear spoiler from the US yesterday!
This is beacuse I´ll get a 5% weight penalty for runing the spoiler I have on now. If I cant reach target weight I´ll run my old spoiler anyway, just nice to have backup ready.

So once again I need your help, I am lookning for some good ideas on rear numberplate lightning. Was hoping to have it installed on the rear bumper instead of in the hatch. So any ideas? I´ve seen a LED with L shaped mounting points maybe that will woork!? 
Why? If I´m gonna have a two rearspoilers setup I´d like to clear the hatch from all electrical to make switching back and forth easy.

Sorry no pics from this weekend.

Until soon,

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U glad the Ebay link helped I thought it was a good price 

On the number plat lights if you are trying to get them off the rear tailgate could you not put them on either side of the rear number plate recess?


----------



## nate42

Thanks Diveratt! Those part numbers will go to my next order from Audi. Nice useful, easy to do and cheap mod!

I was just complained of my LED register plate lights on MOT. Didn't fail me, but they marked on the papers that next time I can't have those. The LED lamps should have E-markings on them... blaa blaa blaa 
I hope they are not as strict with the MOT in Sweden.


----------



## UR_TT

Yes, MOT is a gamble every year.  
Found these of the swedish ebay, 1cm length approx. Looks like it can be a very nice replacement, only worry is if they will light up enough of the plate.


----------



## AmpTThill

Any luck with removing ABS and ESP?


----------



## UR_TT

AmpTThill said:


> Any luck with removing ABS and ESP?


No, havent got that far yet, and I will leave it to my friends at ACE competition to solve it for me. Nothing I´m able to sort out on my self.

Had a nice day in the garage again, sorting cables. Atleast everything to the rear and both doors are sorted and everything not needed are cut out. Some bad mobile pics from the end result tonight.



















Tomorrow I´ll attack everything from under the dash, cable stem looks like an mans forearm, gulp 

//U


----------



## UR_TT

So I´m now done with thining out the electrical system. 
It´s a really tight place to be fiddleing with cables behind the dash.Think I got most out that I wanted. Hooked up the dashpod and the first try to start up again, yes works fine 8) . No new codes from vagcom either. Sometimes I was "flying a bit blind" but what he'' cant play it safe all the time.  knips knips...









All in all I´ve cleared cables and misc stuff for a total of 8kgs. Very happy with that, was in the region that I was expecting, and we can add the remote reciver unit to this and call it an even 10... :roll: 
A load...









And a this was after tonights work,









So functions that I no longer have,
Central locking
Radio
Rear window heater (rear hatch is cleared from cables)
Side mirrors heater/adjustment
Electric windows
Heated seats
Airbags, I think 60% of all cabels removed where airbag related.

Todo list, 
Order plastic windows
Order carbon fiber sheets for the doorcards
Install LEDs for the rear plate
Install ABT rearwing if it ever shows up...
Bolt the battery holder thru the chassi to comply with regulations. 
New catbacksystem, will be place built single straight pipe.  (if it stays under 95db)
Get a life....

//U


----------



## Grahamstt

I take it that this is now a committed track day car now - no going back 

It takes a brave decision to do what you have done - great stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The weight saving will give you a much more lively car now and cheaper than the equivalent amount of power would cost and with more benefits as well

Graham


----------



## UR_TT

Grahamstt said:


> I take it that this is now a committed track day car now - no going back
> 
> It takes a brave decision to do what you have done - great stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hehe, committed trackday car was a year ago, committed race car is more like it now! :wink:

And thank you! Small cheers can make life much easier!

And speak of the devil, picked this up today,










Seems easy enough to fit, anyone done it already, pointers are welcome!

//U


----------



## Diveratt

UR_TT said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that this is now a committed track day car now - no going back
> 
> It takes a brave decision to do what you have done - great stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, committed trackday car was a year ago, committed race car is more like it now! :wink:
> 
> And thank you! Small cheers can make life much easier!
> 
> And speak of the devil, picked this up today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems easy enough to fit, anyone done it already, pointers are welcome!
> 
> //U
Click to expand...

Thank god it arrived I was getting worried that I had sold you a pup with the Ebay link 
Tempted to go for one myself too now


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Thank god it arrived I was getting worried that I had sold you a pup with the Ebay link
> Tempted to go for one myself too now


No worries, seller is solid. Had good info all the way, and it´s the real deal, so go for it!

I´ll post a new link if anyone else fells the need for one too.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ABT-Genuine-OEM ... 803wt_1014


----------



## Diveratt

Couldn't resist it I may stick it away while I think about BT conversions but if I do go down that route it will be going on


----------



## UR_TT

Anyone know where to get this boostgauge nowadays?
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostgauge.htm
(the really smart one for the the dashpod)
Clicking the link in WAK´s great write up dosent give any clues. Would be clever to do this mod now when everything is disassembeled.

WAK? If you read this thread that is...


----------



## Diveratt

This is it o.CT tuning website but I cant find the gauge, Looking at the prices you had better get ready to sell a kidney when you do 

http://www.oct-tuning.com/

I don't know if you have looked at the AEM gauges but they are really nice http://www.aemelectronics.com/boost-gauge-35-psi-767


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> This is it o.CT tuning website but I cant find the gauge, Looking at the prices you had better get ready to sell a kidney when you do
> 
> http://www.oct-tuning.com/
> 
> I don't know if you have looked at the AEM gauges but they are really nice http://www.aemelectronics.com/boost-gauge-35-psi-767


OK coulnd´t find anything at the OCT site either. Already have a 52mm round "BG" installed but I really like the "Wak" one, the neat looking stealth mode kinda got me..


----------



## Diveratt

I can see that  but the prices for all of there stuff was a bit steep.


----------



## nate42

How about this? (Attached a pic of someones install)
http://www.zada-tech.com/product/mu...rs3-a4-s4-rs4-red-lcd-multi-gauge-oem-looking

I just ordered a custom gauge from this guy. I'm pretty sure he can do the installation for you at a reasonable price if you dare to send your pod to him. I will fit my gauges to my ash tray   I will post some pics to my build thread when I get it.


----------



## Diveratt

Nice looking little mod good spot Nate


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U what are you sticking the ABT spoiler on with? Did the glue come with the spoiler?


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Hi U what are you sticking the ABT spoiler on with? Did the glue come with the spoiler?


Came with some sort of bondo. I´ll use that plus one or two selftapping screws from the underside I think. Will have to wait a bit, friday morning we are of to Essen, Germany. Auto show of some sorts, will be fun!

And Nate, good tip!


----------



## Diveratt

Thanks for that U enjoy Essen


----------



## UR_TT

Yes I´m still alive..  Build is going forward slowly.

Dry mounted the ABT wing, a little bit of sanding to get the right fit but nothing much. After the holiday I´ll get it painted, shall I go for a different colour? I was think along the lines of misanored, and maybe do the mirrorpods in the same colour!? Hm, anyone feel like doin some PS for me? Hard decision... :?:



















The new plate lights replacements found their place aswell. 




































Drilled holes thru the bumper and in the chassi on the matching points, routed the cables to one of the rear lights and "stole" some jucie from that. Will be a bugger if on of the LEDs goes out, but thats another day. 8)


----------



## Diveratt

Looks great U. My ABT arrive too all spayed up and ready to fit but its too wet & cold at the moment. The glue that came with mine had gone off so I got a new tube of Tiger Seal .


----------



## UR_TT

Nice Kevin! 8) 
My bondo had dried up, bought me some Sikaflex 291i, hope it does the trick. Picking up the spoiler from paint this week, so hopefully mounting time this weekend.

Worked a bit on the safety switch this weekend, still need to find more fixing points for the metal plate holding it all. Just one point right now and its wiggly, not good enough. 


















Also got the outside release wire installed, drilled a 10mm hole in the window frame and routed the wire along the same line as the bonnet release cable. Actually the easiest job so far! 










//U


----------



## Bikerz

Great build buddy. I can see mine going this extreme as time goes on, (Angle grinder, full on cage, wiring, whole interior etc...)


----------



## Diveratt

Hi U

Electrial cut offs Looks like you have got your self a reall race car now

Fitted the ABT last month and it seems to have stuck on fine and looks bril .

Had an interesting trip to Wak earlier inthe month, after a lot of buggering about checking fuel pumps, N75 valves and maps it looks like the 3" DP and 3" Badger5 TIP are maxing out the injectors at about 5800 rpm so I have some siemens 650cc injectors ordered up from the States so I'll have to sort another Trip to Wak to get them fitted & mapped


----------



## E3 YOB

Kev

Interesting that you guys think the injectors are maxed. When tuning my car we got 420 bhp through standard injectors with a fuel pressure of 5 bar. Just my view but I wouldn't have thought the injectors were maxing out. Was the fuel pump able to deliver enough fuel and did you increase the fuel pressure at all?

Frase


----------



## Bikerz

5 bar! Bloody hell. Poor little pump!


----------



## E3 YOB

Actually poor little injectors, the pump is a monster


----------



## Diveratt

frakay100 said:


> Kev
> 
> Interesting that you guys think the injectors are maxed. When tuning my car we got 420 bhp through standard injectors with a fuel pressure of 5 bar. Just my view but I wouldn't have thought the injectors were maxing out. Was the fuel pump able to deliver enough fuel and did you increase the fuel pressure at all?
> 
> Frase


Hi Frase, Wak checked the pump and pressure but that was all ok the plan is to stick with the standard 3bar fuel reg and have the injector capacity in the bag for any future work


----------



## UR_TT

Hearing your problems I´m glad I don't have started to mess around with the engine yet .

Ah yes, maybe time for a small update. 
New light battery installed to meet regulations. (6,5kg battery)



















A whole lot of holes needed to be drilled  









My old exhaust was at its end, so a new one was needed. I decided to go for std size 2,5" and place build it myself. Cut to size and spot welded. 

























All welded up and done, single pipe on a 225? May this be the first time!? ;-) And thank you Jansen from this forum for the single exit rear valance! 









A short sound teaser, sound pretty good to me&#8230;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... pMnHI3ogUI
We did try without any damper but didn´t like the sound. Sounded like something was broken :roll: .

And yesterday I picked up these babies, 

























No big difference to the std window here, 









Order green tint, have to say that it matches original color very well!

Plastic,









Glass,









Weight savings is around 8kgs according to the supplier. All plastic windows where order here, http://www.plastics4performance.com/ They claim one still can use electric windows with them as well.

Until soon,

//U


----------



## nate42

Plastic windows!! I'm digging that! :evil: :evil: 
Nice job with the exhaust you got some talent, I'd love to try to do something like that. I need my own garage NOW [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I bet you will be quite excited to get to the starting grid for the first time in your TT.

Engine stays stock by the regulations. Is there some kind of weight / HP ratio that you have to be in? What is the target weight for the car (or is it car+driver?) and how far you are from it?

What about gear ratios? Are you allowed to change shorter gear ratios as that could be a cost effective way to shave some time off from your lap times.


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> Plastic windows!! I'm digging that! :evil: :evil:
> Nice job with the exhaust you got some talent, I'd love to try to do something like that. I need my own garage NOW [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I bet you will be quite excited to get to the starting grid for the first time in your TT.
> 
> Engine stays stock by the regulations. Is there some kind of weight / HP ratio that you have to be in? What is the target weight for the car (or is it car+driver?) and how far you are from it?
> 
> What about gear ratios? Are you allowed to change shorter gear ratios as that could be a cost effective way to shave some time off from your lap times.


Yes, I do want it to be spring soon. :twisted:

Engine stays stock, my target weight is 1346kgs. Thats with driver in full gear at anytime during the raceweekend. I was at 1410kgs in october. Actually dont know where we are at right now. 
I have been looking into gear ratios, but its to darn expensive. And sadly hard to find anything for the reardiff. No point i changing only front and gears. 
http://drexler-drivetrain.com/article-9 ... ambio.html
So maybe some day....


----------



## nate42

Look like shortening gears is easier said than done. I just thought it would be easy and cheap (as it was to my brothers 350Z), but that 4WD makes things more difficult.
Here is a self study of the gearbox if interested:
http://vwts.ru/vw_doc2/trans/02m/mt_02m.zip
Attached is excel file with different gear ratios (that is the right file attached wrong one at first...)


----------



## UR_TT

Another weekend, another one spent in the garage..



nate42 said:


> Nice job with the exhaust you got some talent, I'd love to try to do something like that.


Actually it's a lot easier than it looks, loose pipes and pre bent curves in different angles, I only cut to match length and did the spot welding. The final welding was done by my brother in law.

Plastic windows went in, 

































Std windows are 4mm and the plastic ones where 5mm, so it's a bit of a fight to get it all to fit snuggly. Mainly all the plastic seals where a big pain to get right. Some mild violence, loud swearing and a lot of silicone spray did it in the end. Biggest job is actually to align the frame into the door again, hours of adjustments before it all sat right. If you are contemplating buying plastic windows, go for 4mm it will make installing them much easier.

Stuck the ABT wing on as well, I really like the look!

















Rear tow eyelet all welded up painted and secured. Inner diameter has to be 60mm to meet regulations. Also got the front tow eyelet done, just needs some paint and I´ll put up a pic next time around. 









Cut the door card to size and trimmed it down on the backside so it's all flat, will be gluing a sheet of carbon on there to cover the door. If the carbon sheets only would show up! I order them end of December and still nothing, I hate being held up by late deliveries. 









That's all I managed this weekend, more soon!
(You can't really see any difference on the windows, rear quarter is still glass&#8230








//U


----------



## roddy

8)    8)


----------



## Diveratt

Nice work U love the ABT rear wing


----------



## UR_TT

Just a quickie, its out and rolling! More later.... 









[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

//U


----------



## cookie

Good to see it running can you give feedback on if you get any additonal noise through the plastic windows as am interested in this mod alot


----------



## UR_TT

cookie said:


> Good to see it running can you give feedback on if you get any additonal noise through the plastic windows as am interested in this mod alot


Will do, but it will take a while before I get to drive it, still alot to do. And it will probably be hard to channel out any wind noise as the car is very loud as it is. But I will report back. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Ok, so that the build don't comes to a standstill I made up some templates for the door cards out of hardboard. These will have to stay in place until my carbon fiber is delivered. Do you think I should put some nice wallpaper on the hardboard!? I´m thinking in the lines of a nice purple velvet wallpaper&#8230;..




























For fastening I used some "speednuts" (yep they are called that here in SE.) or clamps in existing holes in the doorframe. This way of fastening makes for easy access and removal if needed.



















And it was finally time, down with the TT on wheels again and startup! Very nice feeling to roll it out of the garage, this part of the build is now completed. All that I´m capable of doing is done now we hand it over to the pros for completion. And yes the new exhaust makes a very, very nice sound, a bit more grunt to it than the last one.

The tow eyelets found their place as well, regulations says min 60mm ID and red, yellow or orange in color. On the front one we used the standard one, took the middle section of the eyelet out and welded it back together with a 60 ID stainless steel ring in the now smaller hole, cost of this 2£ plus welding if you can´t do it yourself.










And some decal "pimping" was also done&#8230;




























Can anyone spot the mod that I haven't mentioned in the thread yet? :?: :?: :roll: 

*To do list, or paying people to do for me ;-)*
A new main roll bar bent into shape, will be purpose built into my car. 
Connect the main kill switch
New oil sump, old one is leaking
Install brake bias controller, remove ABS, ESP. 
Wheel alignment, more camber in front and cut out somewhat in the rear support arms for some more toe out adjustment 
Set ride height to 75mm (regulations).
Corner weight, the target weight is 1346kg with driver. (5,2kg/bhp)
Get the "racing" MOT done, meaning cleared to race.

*Things on hold,*
Haldex Competition ctrl, we may have to go for a Torsen rear diff :evil: , if we can´t get the haldex to work without ABS.

//U


----------



## VSPURS

Anything happen to the car in the last few months?


----------



## UR_TT

VSPURS said:


> Anything happen to the car in the last few months?


Hi,

Yes a little bit, but nothing much. 
Got the main rollbar bend into shape, costum job to fit my car. 









After this i deliverd the TT to ACE comp, they are to complete the build for me. They have a deadline for the second week of May. Shakedown time is planned for that weekend. So far I havent heard anything, but they usally only get in touch if there is a problem.

I have focused on getting my personal gear in order, 
A new racingsuit found its way to me, OMP Bolt. 

















Then I had to send in an dispensing application to the Swedish Carsports Association (SBF), apparently I´m not allowed to race with a fullface helmet in a closed car. Don´t ask me why but I got my application approved the other day, so all good.
The new helmet, OMP Speed 7. Hans device I´m able to lend from a friend for the race weekends, no fund for my own just yet. 

















Bought everything here, always good, quick service and prices are mostly really good!
http://www.rallyshop.it/index.php?main_ ... 2b65abf30e
Keep an eye on the "specials" for some real good deals.

So all personal safety equipment is in place, now where is that car!? 









//U


----------



## Grahamstt

Hi Ur

In the UK you can't use a full face in a closed car for competition unless the visor is removed - I used mine with the visor in the up position and no one picked up on that.
It must be that it can steam up without the airflow and you are also looking through 2 screens

Good to see you're sorted for it tho

Graham


----------



## Diveratt

Looking good U when is the first race?


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> Looking good U when is the first race?


Thank you K!

Schedule for the series as below,

Kinnekulle 26-27 maj 
Gotland Ring 16-17 juni (will not attend)
Knutstorp 6- 8 juli 
Anderstorp 11-12 augusti 
Falkenberg 8- 9 september

//U


----------



## jamman

Always enjoy reading this thread


----------



## Diveratt

UR_TT said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good U when is the first race?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you K!
> 
> Schedule for the series as below,
> 
> Kinnekulle 26-27 maj
> Gotland Ring 16-17 juni (will not attend)
> Knutstorp 6- 8 juli
> Anderstorp 11-12 augusti
> Falkenberg 8- 9 september
> 
> //U
Click to expand...

Sounds like a nice series, the only track I know is Anderstrop from the Playstation. 
What weight did you get the car down to in the end?
K


----------



## UR_TT

jamman said:


> Always enjoy reading this thread


Glad to hear, I always aim to please.. 



Diveratt said:


> Sounds like a nice series, the only track I know is Anderstrop from the Playstation.
> What weight did you get the car down to in the end?
> K


Don´t know yet, as written above they are still working on the car. But I´m hoping that I´m on the limit of regulations 1346kgs...


----------



## UR_TT

Time for an update, 
Picked the car up from ACE Competition yesterday, it´s almost done, but far enough for me to take it out to a shakedown tomorrow.

Done so far, 
New oilsump, old one was leaking
New oilpump, as we already was there
Rollbar built bespoke to my car
Connect the main killswitch 
Install transponder
Race approval MOT. 
Corner weight
Normal service and all new fluids.

Planned for next week,
Wheel alignment
Install the bespoke brake bias ctrl.

The new rollbar, powdercoated satin black. 









Last details on the killswitch









Transponder in place, not as far to the front as I wished but with original IC s, there simply no good place for it. 









CW with me in the driverseat. This is with 40l of fuel and 106kgs driver  . My lowest regulation weight is 1346kgs, this means that if I have at least 5l of fuel left in the tank I´ll pass a check, fits very good. 









Today I gave the TT a good clean and put on some decals that I need to have. Starting to look like the real thing  . 









0600 tomorrow is wheels rollin for shakedown at Kinnekulle Ring. Cant wait to get some tracktime, got an real bad itch right now.. :twisted:

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Good luck for tomorrow have a great time 

Will you be running any video?


----------



## jamman

Enjoy yourself 

106kg is a good weight :wink:


----------



## nate42

Looking good 8) Weight is just optimal and less nose heavy than I expected. Waiting for your comments from the first race. Good luck!


----------



## UR_TT

Well shakedown went well, got a good 120 kms done yesterday.

I think I held my own pretty well in comparison to my future competitors. There were at least 5 or 6 cars from my class was attending. I of course don´t know of the amount of "sandbagging" on their part, but I drove equal lap times with last year's second place driver at this track. (Kinnekulle Ring)

What really strikes me now a day afterwards is how completely different my own mindset was, balls out from the get go, I have never driven so fast on this track before. I think the "race" surroundings simply gave me that extra kick to move further out of my normal comfort zone. As described before in this thread, going under the "bridge" left kink without braking was always a no go, I always chickened out, yesterday I did it flatout (185km/h) after the third lap, one big mental "hurdle" that just was disposed of. Pretty amazing how big of an opponent your own head actually is.

Some mobile pics from the pits, Z3 2,8 and my TT. Z3 will race in my class, he is also new to this series but way to fast ;-). He has been driving quite a lot endurance racing before so he was sharing some good tips, but I do look a bit skeptic don't I? 



































Diveratt said:


> Will you be running any video?


I planned to but unfortantley my new homebuilt cameramount didn´t work under real conditions, a lot of black floor and noise. 



jamman said:


> 106kg is a good weight :wink:


It´s the best weight afaik.. 8)



nate42 said:


> Looking good 8) Weight is just optimal and less nose heavy than I expected. Waiting for your comments from the first race. Good luck!


Handling is good, in long sweeping turn I can balance the car on the brink of under/oversteer with help of the throttle its feels like I´m wobbling almost, but at very good cornering speeds. In fast corners it´s like on rails, only thing that have gotten worse is brake stability, bit of a loose rear end on hard breaking. I guess the other rear wing did some work on this before.

So next weekend is race time, let's hope it all goes well.

//U
PS. If anyone like me isn´t looking on the CL finale, here is a tip. Go Audi!

http://www.sportauto.de/livestream-24h- ... 8874773001

Use the sound from here, http://radiolemans.0157.org/nplayer.php
DS.


----------



## UR_TT

First race weekend is done!

Why haven´t I done this sooner? Came in last and second to last in the weekend's races but that doesn't matter at all. You know the feeling you have chasing your friends around the go-cart track, take that feeling and multiply it by ten. Still smiling! 

What a complete rush it is sitting in your car in an rolling start, lights go out and all hell breaks loose, engines roar and you are in the mix. For me, an almost ecstatic form of fun!

Set a new personal best on this track (Kinnekulle Ring) this weekend. New best is 1.04,086 (1.06,000) this was set in race one, chasing down a Porsche 944 turbo. Sadly I tried a bit too much and went off the track trying to position myself for an overtaking maneuver off said Porsche. And of course I went off at the "under the bridge" full speed corner at approx. 170km/h, rear stepped out to the right I pressed the gas pedal a bit more "quattrostyle", stabilized it a bit but the return was already there and I couldn´t bring that one back. Full lock out onto the grass (luckily). No damages to the car, lost the front lower grill but that was recovered and put back. Race one was completed in last place, at least half a lap down from the Porsche.

Race two, I started in the second to last position, starting order is decided on best lap time from race one. I had the 944 turbo behind me to the right. I had only one goal in this race try to get into the first corner before the Porsche. I managed to do this and then slowly pull away, at the end of the race I had a 5 second gap between us, and the gap upwards was a mere 20s ;-). Still a lot to learn but at least I survived my first two races.

For information the top three in my class made lap times around 1.01.

Sadly my camera died (permanently) just before race one so I can only give you some footage from qualifying. (Our heat runs two classes at the same time, I run in the lower one) 





And of course some pics, 
Who was actually fastest?  


















My favorite pic, looks like it's out of a commercial shot or something. 









Oupps&#8230;  









































































No, we are not in Holland. :roll: 

















Next planned race is at Knutstorp start of July.

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Looks like you had a great time. Some great photos of the off I hope you don't get hay fever you were kicking up a lot of dust 

Glad you live to race another day


----------



## Hark

Love the pictures of the slide. lol


----------



## jamman

What a great post. 

You can tell just how much you enjoyed it from your write up. 

Stunning pictures of the unique racing line you took through that corner. :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt

Thats why they say adrenalin is brown
:lol: :lol:

Well done, you will only improve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## wireless

Droo said:


> I like the light weight co driver approach. :wink: :lol:


Matt black cheston road ind by any chance?.


----------



## UR_TT

No time to write, just a short link!






Hope u enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## neilc

Love that and in the wet too


----------



## glslang

Awesome stuff.


----------



## jamman

8) very


----------



## Diveratt

Nice vid  stay off the rumble strips I lost 3 fillings


----------



## fiftyish

Wow that looks like fun. Great drive sir.


----------



## Matt B

I love all the work you have done here but I cannot believe you haven't traded in the comps for some lighter alloys (runs and hides from the ensuing abuse)


----------



## Grahamstt

Any battle rash from the early laps?
Which tyres did you use>
Excellent progress. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nate42

Very nice video! Passing everybody, that is not very rookie like behavior :lol: :lol: Those Caterhams are a bit annoying, with more laps you would have got them!


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> stay off the rumble strips I lost 3 fillings


  


Grahamstt said:


> Any battle rash from the early laps?
> Which tyres did you use>
> Excellent progress. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


No contact what so ever, running over the curbs may make it look/sound like it tough. 
Running on 225.45/17 Dunlop Direzza 03G (H1, Hard)



Matt B said:


> I love all the work you have done here but I cannot believe you haven't traded in the comps for some lighter alloys (runs and hides from the ensuing abuse)


Happy now?  :wink: 

BBS Challenge 17*8,5. Weight is about the same as for the Comps but one inch wider. Gives even better tyre contact patch and makes the tyrewalls even stiffer. Or atleast thats what I´m told.


----------



## UR_TT

Ok a short racereport,

My second race weekend, this time it's Knutstorp in the south of Sweden.

It´s the (in Sweden) legendary "SSM" Swedish Sportscar Meeting, everything from modern cars like the TT to old cars from the 30s and 40s. It's by far the biggest racing weekend in Sweden, this year almost 280 cars registered for race. Approx. 5000 spectators over two days that actually pay to watch us race  .
http://www.sportvagnsmeeting.se/

I race in the Roadsport Class "B" (5,2kg/bhp) we share our heats with Roadsport "A" cars (3kg/bhp)

Qualifying (dry), went so, so recorded a time of 1:12,227 (old PB 1:13,150). That time gave me p21 of 27 on the grid. Not happy with that, felt like I had more to in me.

Race 1, (Wet race) Standing start an I´m on p21. The quattro in the wet works really well, I was wondering why my competitor's didn´t move in the start, they were trying, but mostly spinning wheels.. 8). I had a real blast, passing cars left to right. Sadly I didn´t know what place I was holding towards the end of the race, that Orange Caterham was actually p9 but p3 in our class. [smiley=bomb.gif] I missed my first podium finish with less than two tens of a second. But what a fun race, from p21 to p10 isn´t that bad.

Race 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uymv1Zqm ... ture=g-upl

Some pics from race 1,

Some nice Quattro sliding in the wet&#8230;









Race 2 (dry) I´m on p8 (Race 1 best time is quali for race 2). I know that I will have problems defending that position, I´m still way to slow in the dry. I get an ok start but have to swerve a bit out on to the grass, a red Hult Healy was a bit in the way. Into the first corner we are three cars wide and I´m on the outside, I´m losing a lot of places here. Think I went from p8 to p19 on the first lap. I´m steaming in the car, I manage to recover some places but still only finish in p18 and p6 in class. Not happy, felt a little better when I saw my best time 1:11,591 another second shaved of my PB. Now I just need to find another two seconds to be competitive in my class&#8230;

Race 2,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnA7p5WF ... ture=g-upl

And some pics from race 2,




Next race is Anderstorp 11-12/8.

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Anderstorp race is done, a so and so race for me. Clearly lacking power on the long straights, but not able to anything about it due to the current regualtion of my roadsport class.

Race 1
Started 17th and last in my class. Took the checkerd as 14th and 6th in class. Did cut out the middle/end of the race, as I was "racing on my own"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIrVacMA ... ture=g-upl

Race 2
Started as 17th again and the same results as in race 1, 14th and 6th in class. But this race with a huge accident, first corner, a Lotus Elise spun and the following Caterham did not have time to evade, contact and some pretty good airtime for the Caterham. Both drivers walked away from the accident. (Thank God!) Looked like a real bad one from where I was sitting. :?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOqKF7uD ... ture=g-upl

//U


----------



## Diveratt

Looks like you really have got the racing bug, what's the plan now more power or less weight


----------



## nate42

UR_TT said:


> Clearly lacking power on the long straights, but not able to anything about it due to the current regualtion of my roadsport class.


Why? Can the 2WD cards have more than 5,2kg/bhp?


----------



## olds_cool

OMG, talk about close racing, i hope you gave that black Porsche (924/8?) driver a slap, he nearly took you out twice at least! :roll:


----------



## jamman

I love this thread..... YOU ARE MENTAL

LOVE IT ! ! !


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> what's the plan now more power or less weight


Deeper pockets!? :roll: 



nate42 said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly lacking power on the long straights, but not able to anything about it due to the current regualtion of my roadsport class.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Can the 2WD cards have more than 5,2kg/bhp?
Click to expand...

No, I don´t get penalized due to the quattro. I get the stick due too the turbo. 
The bhp is calculated with diffrent add on percentiges from your std bhp.

An example,
Audi TT (UR-TT edition),Std output according to manufact, 224bhp
Injection on a Turbo enginge, 224*1,15= 257,6 bhp
ABS, 257,6*1,05= 270,48 bhp
Min weight= 270,48*5,2 =1406,496kgs

Porsche 944, S2 (Row 4. 3,0L)
Std output according to manufact, 211bhp
Injection engine, 211*1,05= 221,55bhp
Rear spoiler (lets air between body and car) 221*1,05=232,6275bhp
Difussor (std one of the 944 S2) 232,6275*1,05=244,25bhp
Min weight= 244,25*5,2= 1270kgs

Not a real turbo friendly regualtion as you can see. (as they dont want turbo cars in the series, I´m the daft one)

//U


----------



## UR_TT

olds_cool said:


> OMG, talk about close racing, i hope you gave that black Porsche (924/8?) driver a slap, he nearly took you out twice at least! :roll:


944 Turbo
U mean the Wet race? Yeah he took the pub bill that night..



jamman said:


> I love this thread..... YOU ARE MENTAL
> 
> LOVE IT ! ! !


Takes one to know one.....  
Get your arse to the tracks, you know you want to, you neeeeeeed it.... :twisted: :roll:


----------



## nate42

If you get punished from the turbo you should also be able to benefit from it...?? On stock software the power curve is pretty much like non turbo, no extra punch in the mid range. Was it so that you can't change the software? As making a custom map so that you are still under 225hp, would give you actual benefits. If you look at remapped K04 dynos you see that 225hp from 4000rpm to redline is possible and that would make you much faster :evil: I think that's how WRC cars are tuned as the air flow is restricted, they have max hp available over a wide rpm range.

Or maybe a used V6 engine... Looking the video you can more than keep up in braking and turns, so little extra weight shouldn't hurt that much compared to power benefit on the straights.


----------



## UR_TT

nate42 said:


> If you get punished from the turbo you should also be able to benefit from it...?? On stock software the power curve is pretty much like non turbo, no extra punch in the mid range. Was it so that you can't change the software? As making a custom map so that you are still under 225hp, would give you actual benefits. If you look at remapped K04 dynos you see that 225hp from 4000rpm to redline is possible and that would make you much faster :evil: I think that's how WRC cars are tuned as the air flow is restricted, they have max hp available over a wide rpm range.
> 
> Or maybe a used V6 engine... Looking the video you can more than keep up in braking and turns, so little extra weight shouldn't hurt that much compared to power benefit on the straights.


Hi Nate,

I´m allowed to do a remap and exhaust (turboback), without beeing classed in the "modified" class. 
Remap is done and sholud give 258bhp on the flywheel. And if in best case maybe 215 on the wheels. 3inch turboback system and a racecat may give some extra hp aswell, will have to look into that this winter.

On bespoke remaps,
Small problem, I cant find anyone doin bespoke remaps on org software here i Sweden. All of them need to install piggyback systems, I don´t like that. (limit the amount of truoble sources). What I call a bespoke map, all gears are mapped at every 500rpms.

Do you have any ideas on any tuners in Scandinavia that can do this Nate? Would be a real good treat. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Diveratt

UR_TT said:


> nate42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get punished from the turbo you should also be able to benefit from it...?? On stock software the power curve is pretty much like non turbo, no extra punch in the mid range. Was it so that you can't change the software? As making a custom map so that you are still under 225hp, would give you actual benefits. If you look at remapped K04 dynos you see that 225hp from 4000rpm to redline is possible and that would make you much faster :evil: I think that's how WRC cars are tuned as the air flow is restricted, they have max hp available over a wide rpm range.
> 
> Or maybe a used V6 engine... Looking the video you can more than keep up in braking and turns, so little extra weight shouldn't hurt that much compared to power benefit on the straights.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nate,
> 
> I´m allowed to do a remap and exhaust (turboback), without beeing classed in the "modified" class.
> Remap is done and sholud give 258bhp on the flywheel. And if in best case maybe 215 on the wheels. 3inch turboback system and a racecat may give some extra hp aswell, will have to look into that this winter.
> 
> On bespoke remaps,
> Small problem, I cant find anyone doin bespoke remaps on org software here i Sweden. All of them need to install piggyback systems, I don´t like that. (limit the amount of truoble sources). What I call a bespoke map, all gears are mapped at every 500rpms.
> 
> Do you have any ideas on any tuners in Scandinavia that can do this Nate? Would be a real good treat. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Sound Like Wak could make a killing on a trip to Scandinavia.


----------



## UR_TT

Diveratt said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nate42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get punished from the turbo you should also be able to benefit from it...?? On stock software the power curve is pretty much like non turbo, no extra punch in the mid range. Was it so that you can't change the software? As making a custom map so that you are still under 225hp, would give you actual benefits. If you look at remapped K04 dynos you see that 225hp from 4000rpm to redline is possible and that would make you much faster :evil: I think that's how WRC cars are tuned as the air flow is restricted, they have max hp available over a wide rpm range.
> 
> Or maybe a used V6 engine... Looking the video you can more than keep up in braking and turns, so little extra weight shouldn't hurt that much compared to power benefit on the straights.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nate,
> 
> I´m allowed to do a remap and exhaust (turboback), without beeing classed in the "modified" class.
> Remap is done and sholud give 258bhp on the flywheel. And if in best case maybe 215 on the wheels. 3inch turboback system and a racecat may give some extra hp aswell, will have to look into that this winter.
> 
> On bespoke remaps,
> Small problem, I cant find anyone doin bespoke remaps on org software here i Sweden. All of them need to install piggyback systems, I don´t like that. (limit the amount of truoble sources). What I call a bespoke map, all gears are mapped at every 500rpms.
> 
> Do you have any ideas on any tuners in Scandinavia that can do this Nate? Would be a real good treat. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sound Like Wak could make a killing on a trip to Scandinavia.
Click to expand...

Do they run a rolllin road for mapping a 4wd and map in the org software, if so yes they would! 
Most rollin road tuners up here only do aftermarket piggybacks and 1 out of ten can roll a 4wd. 
Remaps on org software are mostly generic maps out of "das Vaterland"..


----------



## UR_TT

I forgot what I wanted to post, found this in my feed on the tube.

You like Audi, You like your TT, you like racing? Then this is a 30 minutes treat for you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPuPZCwO ... re=g-all-u

I´m not MENTAL, I´m a puppy compared to these guys, found myself leaning into corners from the sofa as I watched this race. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

Did I say I liked this clip!?


----------



## nate42

Sent you a PM about options in Finland to get you started. Rally is popular in Sweden too so you should have custom shops there also. That TT is "quite" fast in that video!?!!? As for the downpipe I vote for DIY, you can do an exhaust so you can do a DP too. Don't be lazy and buy DP when you can make one  Just get pipe that has good tensile strength on high temperatures.


----------



## Diveratt

UR_TT said:


> Do they run a rolllin road for mapping a 4wd and map in the org software, if so yes they would!
> Most rollin road tuners up here only do aftermarket piggybacks and 1 out of ten can roll a 4wd.
> Remaps on org software are mostly generic maps out of "das Vaterland"..


Wak does his mapping on the road running logs the changes the map for optimum performance it's a great day out.


----------



## badger5

UR_TT said:


> I forgot what I wanted to post, found this in my feed on the tube.
> 
> You like Audi, You like your TT, you like racing? Then this is a 30 minutes treat for you!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPuPZCwO ... re=g-all-u
> 
> I´m not MENTAL, I´m a puppy compared to these guys, found myself leaning into corners from the sofa as I watched this race. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Did I say I liked this clip!?


is there any info on the specs of that race tt in the video?
looks ace


----------



## UR_TT

badger5 said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot what I wanted to post, found this in my feed on the tube.
> 
> You like Audi, You like your TT, you like racing? Then this is a 30 minutes treat for you!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPuPZCwO ... re=g-all-u
> 
> I´m not MENTAL, I´m a puppy compared to these guys, found myself leaning into corners from the sofa as I watched this race. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Did I say I liked this clip!?
> 
> 
> 
> is there any info on the specs of that race tt in the video?
> looks ace
Click to expand...

http://www.hohenester-sport.de/?Motorsp ... ister_2008

Only in German, but as it says.

The TT, a 1170ccm turbo engine producing 360bhp and weighing 1030kgs.They ended up winning the SST series I Germany 2008.

I´ve looked at this car when we visited their workshop in 2009. It´s not especially good looking car, but hey a race car only needs to look good from a distance . 
I can´t remember exactly but engine block where from VW Lupo, but I´m almost certain that It was the 1.2 liter block from the diesel. That's the 3 cylinder one!!!!  Mr A. Hohenesters explanation to this was that with the small displacement they were allowed to run the low weight. When I asked how long the engine lasted between rebuilds i´ve got a short answer, Long enough  . 
Dampers for this car are what they now sell as spezial race damper, It´s a really really good setup. I should know as I have this kit on my car ;-)

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Some pics, 








































8)


----------



## UR_TT

Yes, it´s ture I´m still alive and so is the TT! 

I figured it might be time to write something here again, heck only over year since my last post.

So what has happened since my last update? Absolutely nothing of importance when it comes to the TT, on a personal level this last year has been a bit of a rollercoaster. Some insecurity on the work front put everything on hold, and as you all know toys quickly gets on the hold list when things starts looking bad. Long story short, since end of summer everything is stabilized, all good again.

On my holiday I decided to put the TT in working order again, just stuffed it in the garage last September and put a blanket over it and forgot about it.

It looked a bit sad and needed some care. 
A good clean,An oil change, airfilter change and some new brake pads was done rather quickly.



















My biggest concern and problem was a change in the Swedish MOT rules. Before start 2012 the airbag light in the dash could be unlit and you still would pass, this was good since the TT didn't have a shred of airbags, airbag controller or any of the cables to make this work left in it. But with the rule change this all changed, now the airbag light needed to come on and then go out as it would on any normally working roadcar. And on top of this it was not allowed to go out at the same time as any other light in the dash, it had to follow the same sequence that was normal on type and make. If this didn't happened the MOT "person" was allowed to ODB scan the car. (only generically allowed to ODB scan cars built after 2002 in Sweden) Well scanning my TT would throw a load of faults all eligible for a big MOT fail.

Looking into to this I felt like I´ve built my car into a corner and would never ever pass an MOT again. 
But* f**ked with cream and a cherry on top, I did what any normal man would do, I went to the pub and stayed for a week .

When the beer fog had lifted I got at it again, back when I cleared all airbag components I figured out (with some help) that if one puts an extra ground cable to the airbag dash light it stays out. So I had this to work with.
I needed a timing device that gives ground after a set number of seconds and needs to trigger on negative or positive pulse AND at best with adjustable timing. Problem much? 

After browsing ebay for what felt like a year I found this,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200815903328?ss ... 1497.l2649

You can only love ebay, the weirdest trinket that you thought you´ll never ever need or find for that matter, they have! Still unsure if it would actually work I ordered one, and went to the pub again to wait for the part. Yes still on holiday, go to keep that fluid level in check don't you?

Well the part eventually arrived, and as I´m a bit "challenged" in my understanding of electrics a lot of time was spent on the phone with friends trying to sort out how to connect this gadget. Only took about four days to get it right, but it did work. Do I need to say I was pleased? (Yes I went to the pub).

This was not to my understanding,









After this I put the TT back to as much OEM TT as possible, out with the rollcage, seats and harness in with the OEM stuff, even bothered to put back the OEM exhaust system back on. Everything as much OEM as possible trying to limit the amount of excuses not to pass the TT.

And it worked a treat! Passed with flying colors, me happy!

Got to love the MOT "person" comment after done check, 
"now of to the garage and build it back to race spec!"

This is how a passed MOT looks in Sweden, 









This brings us up to start of August, more updates will follow.

//Good to be back [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nate42

UR_TT said:


> Got to love the MOT "person" comment after done check,
> "now of to the garage and build it back to race spec!"
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry to hear that laws are getting more strict there also. I've always had the imperssion that grass is greener on your side of the border for car builders, guess not. Everytime at MOT modded car owners feel like smuggler at the customs. Here ODBII checks are made to cars from 2001-> Mine is 2000, so some luck there.


----------



## roddy

Welcome back to our Nordic friends. . ( I love your threads )


----------



## UR_TT

With the car now again roadleagal i was itching for some track time. So the day after the MOT I went down to Knutstorp for a two day trackday with BMSC & ACS.

OH, now I remember why I do this  it was like cooming home, everything is just right. Big personal high! 
On the down side I got black flagged 3 times :roll: Other participants complained that I was driving to close to them and cutting things a wee bit tight. That is was racing does to you :twisted: , all of a sudden a space of 5cm to the car infront of you is ok, "your not touchning him/her" mentallity. Well I had to back of a bit, but who cares I was rolling again!



















A week later it was time for another trackday with our little Club, went to Sviesta a small but very fun track. 
A bit moist but good fun!

Some vids from the event, a friend of mine hast built himself a Sportquattro replica. What a wonderfull car, its set upp for primarilly dragracing but it isnt to bad when it turns a bit either. I come into picture around 2:40, and wait for it i do show of a bit. 






That brings us up to present day, car is now all tucked backed in the garage and waiting for the winterupdates. What that will be you´ll see...


----------



## MEMORIZALLO

Hi !

Is there any chances that you can provide me a kind of a diagram or drawing with measures to build the roll cage.
It seems to be pretty well done.

Thanks in advance.

Guillermo

Greetings from Mexico !!!


----------



## roddy

i do like that ABT rear spoiler,, ( but i think you need a bigger one :wink: )


----------



## UR_TT

MEMORIZALLO said:


> Is there any chances that you can provide me a kind of a diagram or drawing with measures to build the roll cage.
> It seems to be pretty well done.


Hi G, yes it´s very well done 8). But as it is a bespoke built rollcage I can´t see how it can come to good use for you? Meaning my TT is maybe a bit bend in one direction and yours i antother and all of a sudden it wont fit!? Find yourself a FIA approved rollcage builder and he will fit one just like this one in your car in notime.



roddy said:


> i do like that ABT rear spoiler,, ( but i think you need a bigger one :wink: )


Of course I want to run a bigger wing, I have one! But it dosent do enough work in comparison to the extra weigth that I will get penalized for it (+5% weight in my class, about 70kgs)

But yes it loooooks really good!










OAN, I want to buy a 3" downpipe but I dont want to buy from the States (taxes) whatsthe best place to shop around?

And a second Q to that does the intake pipe from Forge actually do any diffrence or is it just sound "makeup"?


----------



## TTSPORT666

UR_TT said:


> MEMORIZALLO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chances that you can provide me a kind of a diagram or drawing with measures to build the roll cage.
> It seems to be pretty well done.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi G, yes it´s very well done 8). But as it is a bespoke built rollcage I can´t see how it can come to good use for you? Meaning my TT is maybe a bit bend in one direction and yours i antother and all of a sudden it wont fit!? Find yourself a FIA approved rollcage builder and he will fit one just like this one in your car in notime.
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do like that ABT rear spoiler,, ( but i think you need a bigger one :wink: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I want to run a bigger wing, I have one! But it dosent do enough work in comparison to the extra weigth that I will get penalized for it (+5% weight in my class, about 70kgs)
> 
> But yes it loooooks really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OAN, I want to buy a 3" downpipe but I dont want to buy from the States (taxes) whatsthe best place to shop around?
> 
> And a second Q to that does the intake pipe from Forge actually do any diffrence or is it just sound "makeup"?
Click to expand...

Blueflame is a nice DP..check the TT shop here in the uk. Also the forge de baffled charge pipe is just for show...no performance gains...even larger diameter ones have proved worse in performance. 

Damien.


----------



## UR_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> Blueflame is a nice DP..check the TT shop here in the uk. Also the forge de baffled charge pipe is just for show...no performance gains...even larger diameter ones have proved worse in performance.
> Damien.


Thank you! Good info. Just what I suspected regarding the chargepipe.


----------



## nate42

Pipewerx is another brand you can buy from UK. I had that DP. It was not the easies to install I was told (didn't do it myself), but once done right fits like a glove. Nice feature is that they sell also decat pipe for extra gains to that setup.

I'd ask for custom from your local exhaust builder also. Materials are cheap (well cat is not) and it can be done engine in the car. Atleast my current DP was done like that, just one extra v-band connection behind the engine to make the installation easier.


----------



## UR_TT

Anyone tried the downpipe from this company? Or what I actually want to know, will it be strong enough for my racing use/abuse? 

http://trackslag.com/index.php/products

Do like the "split" solution for easier assembly.

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Yes we are still doing something. Just a small teaser....


----------



## roddy

bose speakers :lol:


----------



## chamberlaintt

UR_TT said:


> Nah not that bad :wink:
> 
> Started the rebuild och my stock interior, prepping it for som seriuos trackuse. And if I dare maybe some real racing in the "roadsport" class in sweden. So everything is built with this in mind. Roadsport is the starter class, and all car must be able to pass a Swedish MOT.
> 
> This is what happen so far,
> 
> Remowed all the interior not needed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New steering wheel,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollcage going in, Will be welding attachments plates in and bolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racebuckets, and 6 pointharness sorry no pics of them.
> Co driver testning his seat, fits snuggly! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course i just "had" to do the SLC lip mod, to inexpensive to refuse! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats all for now, will keep u updated!
> 
> //U


I want that steering wheel looks amazing best I've seen so far


----------



## UR_TT

chamberlaintt said:


> I want that steering wheel looks amazing best I've seen so far


Just google "sabelt akropolis" and you´ll find it!

//U


----------



## Eadon

Epic build there, just read the majority of it 

Look forward to the next update.


----------



## UR_TT

Well then wait no futher. 

Hi again,
Spring is coming ever closer so its time to shake the TT into shape again. First shakedown is planned for 24/4 so busy busy.  
I have moved the car into a big garage with some of my racing friends. Makes fiddling around on the car so much more fun and it's mostly like and old man daycare center. :roll:

Well oil change is done and I moved the transponder further up front, it was placed a little bit too long back. 
Yesterday we went about changing the thermostat, got a new dash but were still wrong on the temp reading. Read all the nice write-ups here on the forum, and I knew it was going to be a challenge, but what an absolute pita of a job&#8230;&#8230; Mind you I don´t have the aircon compressor so I had "a lot" of room. Getting the old one out wasn´t much of a problem but getting the lower screw back into place was freaking frustrating. :twisted:

So big kudos to all of you who did this with and aircon still installed.

Old one out








New parts








Right prior to frustration time&#8230;









Another upside with sharing a garage is that you all have different skills. I got a top lvl reconditioner as a bonus, and he couldn't stand watching the scratched up TT so he went to work. I'm still amazed what a huge difference you can achieve with the right products and some elbow grease. 

























I have never had such a good buff on my TT, efiing brilliant!

















:wink: 









Next up on the to do list is brakes, new fluid, new dust seals and some new rotors.

So until soon,

//U


----------



## Eadon

The TT is looking very buff indeed 8)

Where will the shakedown be taking place?


----------



## LewisJS

man that is coming a long nicely! what did you use on the headlights?


----------



## manikm

i cant beleive you're being so disrespectful to your car in that last pic!!!


----------



## roddy

welcome back


----------



## UR_TT

Eadon said:


> Where will the shakedown be taking place?


It will be at Falkenberg circut here in Sweden.



LewisJS said:


> man that is coming a long nicely! what did you use on the headlights?


Dont actually know, there was alot of black bottles with the "3M" logo on them. 
For the headlight there was some light wetsanding involved, they where simply to far gone..



manikm said:


> i cant beleive you're being so disrespectful to your car in that last pic!!!


Not beeing disrespectfull, just saying Hi!  :wink:



roddy said:


> welcome back


Thank you!

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Some small progress,
New Dipsticktube, are they all yellow? Old one was orange? Or does the color turn from the heat?









Old one was brittle to say the least. 









All done, 









The dust seals dosent like life in the racinglane :lol: 









New ones in, wonder how long they will last? 









I think I may have to give those titanium break pad shims a go. Anyone tried them?

http://hardbrakes.com/index.php?main_pa ... cts_id=140

Anyone in Europe selling the same thing? For Boxster 2,7 front calipers is wanted.
All ideas are velcome!

//U


----------



## Jay89

LewisJS said:


> man that is coming a long nicely! what did you use on the headlights?


I Idid this on the headlights of one of my old cars, I used rubbing compound and a low grit wet and dry sandpaper


----------



## UR_TT

Jay89 said:


> LewisJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> man that is coming a long nicely! what did you use on the headlights?
> 
> 
> 
> I Idid this on the headlights of one of my old cars, I used rubbing compound and a low grit wet and dry sandpaper
Click to expand...

That sounds right, I think thats what he did aswell.

**Warning, strong pictures* *

Of Carbon Porn!!! 8) :evil:

I have been nagging a friend of mine to let me buy these fenders for almost two years. This weekend he finally caved. 

Carbon/tigerweawe/Kevlar, don't really know what it is but they are really light. I hold a fender on my littlefinger without breaking a sweat. 
Approx 30mm wider arces, will try with 235s and maybe 245s, the more rubber on the tarmac the happier I´ll be.





































Really nice fit aswell, no rework needed at all. 


















Some minor adjustment needed to the frontfender, but that's it.









I really do like the look, gets it wider without disturbing the classic lines of the TT. In my opinion a lot better than most version I´ve seen out there.

Tomorrow they are of to be painted so an finished product update shouldn´t be too far away.

//U


----------



## roddy

30mm wider ,, 8) liking that,, what are you going to do about the front lip and the sill,, do you have rear ones to match ??


----------



## Bago47

How much were those fenders?


----------



## UR_TT

roddy said:


> 30mm wider ,, 8) liking that,, what are you going to do about the front lip and the sill,, do you have rear ones to match ??


I think we just cut out a little bit on the inside an push out the flares to match, then rivet in place. Race car you know, just need to look good from a distance. 



Bago47 said:


> How much were those fenders?


Enough. :wink: 
I paid 500£, bought new they costed north of a 1000£.
But actually dosen´t matter, they arent made anymore so I was just happy to land a pair.


----------



## pinotattt

I've been following your tread since the start and am wondering if you fitted an external kill-switch and which wires you used from the alternator :?:


----------



## UR_TT

pinotattt said:


> I've been following your tread since the start and am wondering if you fitted an external kill-switch and which wires you used from the alternator :?:


Hi, 
Hope it was worth the long read. 

Yes I have an external killswitch. BUt I cant give you any hints on what went where beacuse i didn´t connect myself. I´m no good with electricity so I let my indie do it for me. The external switch is just a a wire pulling on the main breaker that is located inside the car. Sorry I cant help you more. Good louck with your own racing!

So been away for some nice skiing holiday, got back yesterday and picked up the freshly painted fenders today. Got to fitting them right away. Looks pretty good. 8)




























I have to try out some diffrent wheel/ tyre combos to see how big we can go. Anyone got 17*9 rims with 245 tyres on a TT? Share your pic if you have! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## roddy

unfortunately your photos don't show the fender very well,,do you have rears to match


----------



## UR_TT

roddy said:


> unfortunately your photos don't show the fender very well,,do you have rears to match


Hi,

Yes it´s hard to se any difference without anything to compare it to. Tried to match it to a photo from a simillar angle, not perfect but close enough. Gives u an idea atleast. Old photo is with 10mm spacers new one is std wheel with no spacers.










No matching rears, dont really need one as there is space enough as is for bigger things. And the rears are a "bit" more work to get wider.

//U


----------



## roddy

thanks mate ,, I think I would want all 4 corners done,,granted a " bit " more work to do the rears.


----------



## UR_TT

roddy said:


> thanks mate ,, I think I would want all 4 corners done,,granted a " bit " more work to do the rears.


Yeah, who knows what next winter will bring?  :twisted:


----------



## UR_TT

Well, gotten hold a set of genuine BBS Le Mans 17*8,5 et 20. My personal favorite wheel, happy happy! 

They do need some refurb, but is ok as they were a real bargain. Shall I go classic? Gold center with polished lip? 









Ok clearence with a 5mm spacer. Think i´ll go with a bigger spacer if the new wide tyres will allow it that is. 









Looking "Stubby" 8) Yes car needs to come down a bit. 









Looking to fit 245/40/17, too wide?


----------



## UR_TT

UR_TT said:


> Yes we are still doing something. Just a small teaser....


And there is some small progress on this too.


----------



## roddy

no,, not too wide,, if you have the power to push them ? they will give more grip In the corners


----------



## UR_TT

UR_TT said:


> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we are still doing something. Just a small teaser....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is some small progress on this too.
Click to expand...

First test done, not a result me and the manufacturer are satisfied with. 









Now they bring out the big guns, "pre preg" (owen baking)... stay tuned..


----------



## Eadon

Looking forward to seeing these when complete


----------



## UR_TT

Eadon said:


> Looking forward to seeing these when complete


You and me both then!  8)

First shakedown complete, mechaniclly everything thing in order. Driver still needs some tune up :roll:










Best run of the day, following a local driver, he knows his track o´sh***

Times arent any good but who cares we are rolling again!!!!! 8) 8)


----------



## Callum-TT

Good effort buddy.

What sort of power are you kicking out?


----------



## UR_TT

Callum-TT said:


> Good effort buddy.
> 
> What sort of power are you kicking out?


225 with a remap so maybe 250 at best..


----------



## UR_TT

Tried on the new wheels with 245*40*17 today. And yey it fits. 
Happy Viking ..  8)

Rear 

























Front with 20mm spacer

















The effort of the front fenders did pay of, pics above is with a 20mm spacer so I think we can go even wider if needed. 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Happy Easter to u all!

//U


----------



## roddy

thank you,, and H/E to you also,,, are you going to lower it now with the 17s


----------



## UR_TT

roddy said:


> thank you,, and H/E to you also,,, are you going to lower it now with the 17s


Dont know yet, regulation says minimum 75mm clearence at the lowest point. Everything is adjustable, but the front whisbones has been lowest point up until now, will have to do this next. 
And I have been running 17´s from the start so don´t expect any big steps in the lowering dept. A few mm at best.

EDIT: pics are with unloaded springs....will get better pcs as as soon as we are rolling..


----------



## UR_TT

Shakedown 2 done,

still on old 225 dunlops not optimal for a rainy day. Absolutley down to "slicks" pattern on them.

Well two shorties, best lap and an "oiled" up exuse  Enjoy!

Best of the evening, 









Oups at end of clip, 









Next WE is race 1&2 of the series at Gelleråsen, Sweden.

Until soon,

//U


----------



## Paulj100

Loving the racing vids with the telemetry readouts. Think you could have had that mx5 in the first vid :wink:

Paul


----------



## roddy

love the vids mate,, nice to see that you are pushing the limits !!! :lol:


----------



## UR_TT

roddy said:


> love the vids mate,, nice to see that you are pushing the limits !!! :lol:


Thanx, not really pushing, training and races to come kind of makes you push a little less.  
The off is now on later date confirmed spillage of cooling liquid. Rear end of the TT way faster than I ever had experienced so I was glad to hear this. 



Paulj100 said:


> Loving the racing vids with the telemetry readouts. Think you could have had that mx5 in the first vid :wink:
> Paul


Yes I could have had him, but again traning so no room for stupid misstakes, I was slidning quite a lot on in the braking zone after the straight, ABS was woorking like mad, so easy does it was the best way to go.

On the telemtry and vids I agree, makes them so much more fun to watch.

Below what I use, 









Cheap digital camcorder that makes vids in 720 with 60fps approx 600 SEK
External microphone, approx 250 SEK
ODB II bluetoth reader 250 SEK
External GPS, Qstars 600 SEK
And for logging an samsung S4 mini with racechrono, free app. 
Total of 1700 SEK ~145£ good deal in my book.

To make the videos I use http://racerender.com/RR3/Features.html
Been trying it out on the free version (Max 3 mins) but will upgrade to ultimate once we get the season underway. Thats about 34€.

Next up is raceweekend no1, sadly we are only 5 cars in my class. The chances for a podium is bigger but thats not the way I wanted to get there. :x

Until soon,

//U


----------



## roddy

love it mate,,, keep them coming,,  ,, ( i did think the back end came round a bit quick :wink: )


----------



## CaptRon

I understand you have fitted 245/40/17 tires on BBS LM's 17x8.5 ET 20 with 5mm spacers. I have BBS LM's 18x 8.5 ET 25 and I was wondering if I could fit 245/35/18. So I believe setup would fit. 
Did you have any rubbing?


----------



## UR_TT

CaptRon said:


> I understand you have fitted 245/40/17 tires on BBS LM's 17x8.5 ET 20 with 5mm spacers. I have BBS LM's 18x 8.5 ET 25 and I was wondering if I could fit 245/35/18. So I believe setup would fit.
> Did you have any rubbing?


Hi,

Rears shouldn´t be a problem but I think you´ll land outside the front fender. I has as you might have read wider frontfenders on. GL.

//U


----------



## CaptRon

UR_TT said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you have fitted 245/40/17 tires on BBS LM's 17x8.5 ET 20 with 5mm spacers. I have BBS LM's 18x 8.5 ET 25 and I was wondering if I could fit 245/35/18. So I believe setup would fit.
> Did you have any rubbing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Rears shouldn´t be a problem but I think you´ll land outside the front fender. I has as you might have read wider frontfenders on. GL.
> 
> //U
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info. I had missed that you had wider fenders!

Does anyone out there has 245's up front with original fenders?


----------



## Grahamstt

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Mine are on et20 so you might need the extra 5mm spacer for full lock on inner arch.
Mine don't catch anywhere but I'm not as low as most people.


----------



## CaptRon

Thanks GrahamsTT You have the size I had in mind 245/25/18 on 8.5. I don't want to highjack this great thread with this issue but does it make the tire walls straight to stretched?


----------



## Grahamstt

CaptRon said:


> Thanks GrahamsTT You have the size I had in mind 245/25/18 on 8.5. I don't want to highjack this great thread with this issue but does it make the tire walls straight to stretched?


Not stretched at all


----------



## CaptRon

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mountbattencars

hmmm intersting reading this thread as i have a TT soley for the track! great handling and plenty of fun!


----------



## UR_TT

mountbattencars said:


> hmmm intersting reading this thread as i have a TT soley for the track! great handling and plenty of fun!


Hope you liked it! But can't find your build thread? If you track a TT you have to share! :wink:

An update, season is well underway and two weekends are under the belt. 
Effort so far 4th, 4th, 5th, 6th and 4th overall in the series standings. (out of eight)

First weekend, race 1
Gelleråsen, Karlskoga, Sweden








Sadly camera died, battery shakes loose. I know that as of to day.

Some pics, Kuhmo V70a, K91 245*40*17 on the new BBS LeMons.  



























Second weekend, race 1 
Kinnekulle Ring, Götene, Sweden
Complete with start crash, firebreathing Rx7 and a close call that nearly made me soil myself 8) 









Second weekend, race 2
Kinnekulle Ring, Götene, Sweden
Just the opening laps, landed i no man's land after this no fun. 









And some pics, added some go fast stripes the rest is mandatory. I like ´em maybe not to everyone's taste but at least it brings some life into a solid black wannabe racecar. 




































Next on the schedule is Knutstorp and Svensk Sportvagnsmeeting, biggest race event of the year up here in the north, so if you have any plans on vacationing in Sweden this year don´t miss it. Weekend of week 27.

Until soon,

//U


----------



## mountbattencars

Ur your right!

Only been out on track once but got the bug already! Loved spending a few evenings reading your whole thread and has given me some sound advise and interesting ideas so thank you 

I thought I'd attach a pic from my first outing at castle combe race track in Wiltshire. With a bit of time I must get a build thread going like yours! Unfortunately I have already got pretty far down the line


----------



## brushwood69

mountbattencars said:


> With a bit of time I must get a build thread going like yours! Unfortunately I have already got pretty far down the line


 All information on making a TT a better race/track car the better. So post it all including pictures!! I have asked the Mods to create a track/race section to keep all this info in one area as there seems to be a growth in people competing!

BW


----------



## UR_TT

brushwood69 said:


> mountbattencars said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a bit of time I must get a build thread going like yours! Unfortunately I have already got pretty far down the line
> 
> 
> 
> All information on making a TT a better race/track car the better. So post it all including pictures!! I have asked the Mods to create a track/race section to keep all this info in one area as there seems to be a growth in people competing!
> 
> BW
Click to expand...

Can only concur on this motion, but I guess that was a no brainer. 

OK, I got a new fault on the TT, 


Code:


17746 - Rad 1; kamaxellägessensor=>(G40) 
            P1338 - 35-00 - avbrott/kortsl. mot plus

Yes vagcom is in swedish...
Cam position sensor is gone, seems pretty clear, have orderd a new one. But can´t find any "how to change" thread!? :?:

On the left side of the engine, and then what? Any pointers are welcome.

Happy LeMans 24h to U all! (bad luck for the no 3 Audi, I always hated Ferraris anyway :wink: )

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Happy summer to all!

Cam pos sensor is replaced was a fairly straight forward job, of with the turbopipe and remove the camcover. Two bolts and the contact easier than expected. 8) TT now turns on without any hestation, good.

Summer holiday is starting today for me and we are one week from this years big event up here in the north, Svensk Sportvagnsmeeting. They have broken all records this year with 280 cars registerd for race, It´s gonna be a great weekend. 
And as a bonus our races are going to be televised on TV4sport. Nothing strange about that for the most of you reading this but in The Socialist Republic of Sweden motorsport is considerd "political incorrect", we are causing global warming and so on. (womit pause) So it´s a big leap for any commercial provider to brodcast motorsport and an even bigger one when it comes to the low lvl racing we are competing at. Will try to post the planned 2*30 min programs if I can get hold of them.

And the higlight of the this weekend is that I´m not alone on the grid with the a TT mk1. There will be 3 of us, new record in The Socialist Republic of Sweden by far!









//U


----------



## UR_TT

Got an wheel alignment done, long overdue. Will be nice to se if it brings any better times on track. 
(Före= before, Aktuell= now, fram=front, bak= rear, end swedish lesson  )

Opted to go for some toeout, before I had one wheel on toeout and one on toein, not by choiche I might ad  
Camber and caster at maximum what the car allows right now. 









Wanted to set a zero toe but wasn´t possible, have to take out some material on the fastening plate for the rearaxle for this during the winter. So im still on some toe in. Camer set to 3 deg. 









Ready to race 8) 









Until soon,

//U


----------



## roddy

looking good there mate 8)


----------



## UR_TT

I do have some chatching up to do on my progress, sorry been a busy summer.

Longer update will come sooon, but for now....

Finally made the podium!!  8) 
(3rd)









Until sooner or later, celebration going on right now and oh, I´m going to have an headache tomorrow at work.  :roll:

//U


----------



## Von Twinzig

Ur...what's happening?

VT


----------



## UR_TT

Von Twinzig said:


> Ur...what's happening?
> 
> VT


Nothing, besides racing and beeing awesome :wink: 

After the last race I somehow climbed to third in the class ranking, the season ender at Falkenberg Classic would be a race to decide everything. I had an seven points advantage on the no 4 car going in to this, and I wouldn´t be able to defend this without some sort of trouble on the last race for this no 4 car. Race one, lost two points on him and race two he ends up in the grawel on a lapping manover. The lady sometimes smiles at you, I managed to, not by my own abillites to clinch third places in the series. Happy! I get the smallest of the big prices end of Januari. That sucks, I wanna celebrate now! 8) 


















Vids are at my channel, subscribe if you feel like it, otherwise enjoy the TT racing! 8) 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6U8aE ... 7y_OhaLe8Q

This part caused more problems that expected,








I have a hole in my petroltank, is ok up to 20L above that it starts pouring out.  (yes, i kept my mouth shut and raced the reast of the season anyway, gotta gamble sometimes)
New tank is found and bought, any pointers on the change? Look for this and dont do this things, are more than welcome!

On the upgrade side this arrived from pipewerx the other day, sweet!









I know that I have been lagging on my updates, but its an easy trade of, to much woork means more funds for going insane, so get worried when I update every week! :roll: 

WT> Carbon canister removal, any writeup or point towards a write up would be greatly appriciated!

And again, sorry for my "Swenglish" sometimes, but I think I get the message across at least.

//U


----------



## Von Twinzig

Great effort and fantastic result Ur. Well done










The upgrades will make a difference. Regarding the tank, might be worth screwing a sheet of ally to the floor to give it some protection in the future maybe?

The carbon canister delete is simple, and obvious. Did mine last month. If you're worried about dash lights then get a resistor like this connected to the plug.....http://uk.farnell.com/international-res ... dp/1457936

I deleted all the steel pipes too, which means you need around 2m of 8mm ID hose to connect the rad top hose to the expansion tank. I fixed it to the bulkhead with a couple if P clip. Cut the two stiff pipes and poke them down through the RH wheel arch. Very simple stuff



















VT


----------



## chazhs88

Would love to have a go round a track with that.


----------



## UR_TT

Von Twinzig said:


> Great effort and fantastic result Ur. Well done VT


Thank you VT! And appreciate the write up on CC. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



chazhs88 said:


> Would love to have a go round a track with that.


Get your butt over to Sweden and you are more than welcome to have a spin! 8)

Otherwise I´ve been busy changing garage. A couple of us in my old garage decided it was time to find something better and with our "kind" of petrolheads. 
Said and done, we just moved into our new location. What a fu**** dream, high cellings and good spaces, really really liking this.










Next is shopping for a two pillar lift, just that makes me all fuzzy. 

Have a nice WE!

//U


----------



## turbo87

Love the motorsport look, wouldnt mind that race stripe on mine


----------



## poghead

Just come across this, awesome work! 8) Love that you're doing something most of us dream of doing but don't have the bottle to. All the best,

Pog

p.s. love the decals too, why not have go fast stripes eh? gives it the clubsport feel!


----------



## UR_TT

If anyone want to go the striped way, I bought mine here. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/viperstripesd ... 2749.l2754

Cheapest thing I invested in for along time.


----------



## Von Twinzig

Ooh, loving that garage space Ur, very nice indeed. The lift will make a huge difference to your life. My Scoobie racing friend has one installed in the garage at his home and wouldn't be without it now.

VT


----------



## Von Twinzig

Ur.....what's occurring? Anything for the upcoming season?

VT


----------



## UR_TT

Von Twinzig said:


> Ur.....what's occurring? Anything for the upcoming season?
> 
> VT


Sorry to say it but season 2015 is a no go/show.

This is not as bad as it sounds, I´m simply too busy in an ongoing project at work right now. And as this may be a career changer for me it of course gets my full attention. So project isn't dead just pending.

Biggest bummer was last year's prize, I was expecting a fairly tall tin cup. But of course this year they decided to go stylish, with a freaking glass ice scraper. 
Oh, the love/hate on this one, proud as f''' to get 3rd last year but too embarrassed to actually show anyone this "son of a plastic wedge" prize.

You all been with me through thick and thin so see below for the disaster, banter and good nicknames for this bastard are expected and welcome. 









And yes some work is done too the new garagespace. 









Take care all!

//U


----------



## Von Twinzig

Good luck with the career, that definitely has to take priority. Hope to see you back here tearing up the tracks again next season maybe.

[smiley=cheers.gif]

VT


----------



## Madmax199

Great thread! Hopefully you're back in it sooner than later.


----------



## UR_TT

Madmax199 said:


> Great thread! Hopefully you're back in it sooner than later.


Thanks! And that makes two of us!

Need a bit of TT forum knowledge,

Rear diff and rear driveshafts has to come down, 
Bolts are multipoints? (Xzn?) 
Anyone know correct sizes for,
1) Innner driveshafts bolts mm and type? I´m guessing xzn in a "off" size of some sort. 
2) Diff to subframebolts? My XZN 12mm to small and 14mm to big, is it 13mm XZN or some other kind of pattern?
3) ebay or reseller links for the right bits would be very much appreciated!

Happy midsummer from Sweden! [smiley=cheers.gif]

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Anyone? I googled myself blind trying to find som info.



UR_TT said:


> Need a bit of TT forum knowledge,
> 
> Rear diff and rear driveshafts has to come down,
> Bolts are multipoints? (Xzn?)
> Anyone know correct sizes for,
> 1) Innner driveshafts bolts mm and type? I´m guessing xzn in a "off" size of some sort.
> 2) Diff to subframebolts? My XZN 12mm to small and 14mm to big, is it 13mm XZN or some other kind of pattern?
> 3) ebay or reseller links for the right bits would be very much appreciated!
> 
> //U


----------



## UR_TT

UR_TT said:


> Anyone? I googled myself blind trying to find som info.
> 
> 
> 
> UR_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need a bit of TT forum knowledge,
> 
> Rear diff and rear driveshafts has to come down,
> Bolts are multipoints? (Xzn?)
> Anyone know correct sizes for,
> 1) Innner driveshafts bolts mm and type? I´m guessing xzn in a "off" size of some sort.
> 2) Diff to subframebolts? My XZN 12mm to small and 14mm to big, is it 13mm XZN or some other kind of pattern?
> 3) ebay or reseller links for the right bits would be very much appreciated!
> 
> //U
Click to expand...

Ok this is proving to be a challenge, my VAG contact did find the bolts in etka but it only stated "torx inbus". Meaning standard equipment for any vag shop. Sadly not std in my toolkit.  (yet)
I´m adding some pics and hoping someone have done them before, only need sizes and type so I know what to search for.



















And yes pics is from the extra rear axl I found for a good price on a scrapyard.

Anyone?!?!

//U


----------



## NickG

I know the front driveshafts use a spline bit UR... i can check in the garage which one i use if you think these are the same??

Edit: I *think* its an M14 splinebit


----------



## UR_TT

NickG said:


> I know the front driveshafts use a spline bit UR... i can check in the garage which one i use if you think these are the same??
> 
> Edit: I *think* its an M14 splinebit


Splinebit? Laguage barrier? Googled spline bit shows of xzn bits? same same?

//U


----------



## NickG

Seems the same, just found an old post, it's actually an M10 Spline bit required (Atleast this is the case for the fronts)

See step 9 in this guide;

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=694657


----------



## UR_TT

UR_TT said:


> Rear diff and rear driveshafts has to come down,
> Bolts are multipoints? (Xzn?)
> Anyone know correct sizes for,
> 1) Innner driveshafts bolts mm and type? I´m guessing xzn in a "off" size of some sort.
> 2) Diff to subframebolts? My XZN 12mm to small and 14mm to big, is it 13mm XZN or some other kind of pattern?
> 3) ebay or reseller links for the right bits would be very much appreciated!


Time to add to the knowledge then. 

Inner driveshafts bolts are XZN or multispline size m8.


















Diff to subframe, is most likely a XZN m13, bolts are alu so I used a more common avalible XZN m14. Gave it a good wack, works very good. Bolts are done after this of course, but will be replaced with a inbus or something not so spezial.

On the new funstuff side, my old steering wheel was looking rather dated. Found the exact same sabelt akropolis on a swapmeet offerd 35€ and got the deal! New one is leather rather than the "numbuck" will stay fresh longer i hope. Old one is looking at a new career as a garage clock.  


















Then I went full "VT", I´m naming this mod the "Twinzig dash" :wink: 
Lacking AC I need more fresh air so airvent back to std feels good!
ABS plastic sheet with the stylish carbon look was order a while ago, blakning plugs are on the way. 
Old,









New, gage is 52mm so not much to spare heightwise 7-8 mm total tops. 








Electrical killswitch will sit on the left and a simple red warning light for oilpressuare in the middle. 
VT> did you buy new screws? Std ones are a bit short..

Yes I´m on holiday and love spending it in the garage! Been missing it so much.

Until soon!

//U


----------



## Von Twinzig

Yep, new screws Ur, though I had them in my stash of nuts, bolts, screws etc.

Looking nice by the way [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

VT


----------



## UR_TT

A short but good one. Got some workbenches inplace at last.
1500cm long, 640cm deep and 890cm height. Small step for the TT forum, a giant leap for UR_TT. 8) 



















//U


----------



## brushwood69

When are you racing again //UR? Need to see some more videos from you before you go into 24hr nights :wink:


----------



## UR_TT

brushwood69 said:


> When are you racing again //UR? Need to see some more videos from you before you go into 24hr nights :wink:


Sadly this season is a nogo, I hope to be back on track 2016. 
Might have missed this, do you have a youtube channel brush? I would like to follow your races aswell.

Happy racing!

//U


----------



## Von Twinzig

UR_TT said:


> A short but good one. Got some workbenches inplace at last.
> 1500cm long, 640cm deep and 890cm height. Small step for the TT forum, a giant leap for UR_TT. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //U


Oooh garage workbench envy alert :mrgreen:

VT


----------



## brushwood69

Hi //UR

Youtube is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyQTOn ... hC35mthY_A
Flickr is https://www.flickr.com/photos/brushwood69/

Oh and nice Garage btw!


----------



## UR_TT

brushwood69 said:


> Hi //UR
> 
> Youtube is https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyQTOn ... hC35mthY_A
> Flickr is https://www.flickr.com/photos/brushwood69/


Great [smiley=thumbsup.gif] thanks, had a good afternoon looking att your stints! Is it possible to tune the whitebalance on your last uploads? I only see you but nothing more.


----------



## brushwood69

Had a problem with front mount camera so only got inside this time but running this event again in 3 weeks so will bow to pressure to get better images


----------



## nate42

Very nice place to work on your car, congratulations!


----------



## UR_TT

VT-dash now completed with blanking plugs aswell. 








[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Last weekend I got a chance to do at least one race this season. 
I have for the last 3 yrs helped some friends running an endurance team, with pit work. For this seasons last race they where one driver short and offerd me the seat free of charge as a small token of gratitude. I of course humbly accepted! 8)

Format is fairly simple, 8 hours race, max drive time 70mins and min rest 60mins per driver. 3 classes depening on engine size, all limited to 225mm R-compund.

The weapon of choiche, and Audi S2, 2,5 stroker with a big big turbo and RWD converted. (AWD not allowed) 








Widebody kit, radiator moved back, no break servo, no ABS,400 plus bhp and a big freaking wing. Me a bit scared? Oh yes.. :roll:

*Trainingday*, tires that where worn down to slicks, 1 deg C, rain, a driver that got fat and haven´t raced for over a year, never raced a RWD car. What can possibly go worng?  








I went at it very carefully, only spun twice in a twenty minute stint. Didnt break anything so I was happy, of course i soiled myself atleast once a lap but that is to be expected. 
The rest of the team was a bit confused, I was only one second slower than the fastest regular driver.(two minute lap)
Like riding a bike you never forget!  :twisted: 
(and yes it was very cramped for me, the car had somehow shrunk since I last sat in it.)

Some refueling, amazing thing 60l in matter of seconds!









*Raceday*
I was to take third stint, well happy with that. Suited and booted I waited in the pits, we pushed P10 with one lap to go before refueling and driver change. Disaster! Big bang on the start/finnish straight, our car lost drive and was towed back into the pits.

Dead over and out. Rear axl is a complete transfer from an Audi V8. It simply said goodbye and blew up!


















Well thats typical endurance racing for you, expect everything and nothing. So close to racing again and then again not. :?

Short clip of this beast of a car, not me driving of course. 





Take care all!

//U


----------



## NickG

[smiley=bigcry.gif] gutted for you that you didn't quite get out there!!!! Still... Next year?!

Could you share the love with the VT button blanks for the heated seats? I think I need to do something similar!


----------



## UR_TT

NickG said:


> Could you share the love with the VT button blanks for the heated seats? I think I need to do something similar!


Of course, i used these. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171027583219? ... EBIDX%3AIT
or search for ABS blanking plugs.

Note that sisze is right but you will need to glue them to stick properly to the alu ring.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NickG

UR_TT said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you share the love with the VT button blanks for the heated seats? I think I need to do something similar!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, i used these.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171027583219? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> or search for ABS blanking plugs.
> 
> Note that sisze is right but you will need to glue them to stick properly to the alu ring.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Your a star, cheers dude


----------



## UR_TT

A short one, still moving forward or maybe upwards is the right thing to say on this post. 

Two pillar going in, will share it with my garage neighbour. We wanted a "free floor" type, and got the 4000kgs version instead of the order 3200kgs version, for the same price as the order one. Incorrect warehouse data sometimes is a bonus. 8)




























Yes, it´s still a bit off topside. sorted by now. 









Don´t know the english word for this, but it´s a chemical bonding thingy for fixing the bolts to the concreet floor. 









Happy New year!

//U


----------



## 3TT3

Many happy returns.

It looks slightly different to my garage :lol:

The heated seat switch holes I'm gonna try 1 or 2 gauges in them(the 37mm digital only type) if they fit,just an idea.


----------



## NickG

UR_TT said:


> A short one, still moving forward or maybe upwards is the right thing to say on this post.
> 
> Two pillar going in, will share it with my garage neighbour. We wanted a "free floor" type, and got the 4000kgs version instead of the order 3200kgs version, for the same price as the order one. Incorrect warehouse data sometimes is a bonus. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it´s still a bit off topside. sorted by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t know the english word for this, but it´s a chemical bonding thingy for fixing the bolts to the concreet floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year!
> 
> //U


I would imagine they've been resin anchored... They won't be coming out anytime soon if so! :lol:

Happy new year to you, looks like you have a safe haven to work on the project now!


----------



## Gonzalo1495

Incredibly jealous. Congrats on the lift. The new year will be a lot easier on you :lol:


----------



## UR_TT

Yes, its finally moving again!

New downpipe going in!









Blessed with my new workplace, of course subframe and transfer thingy comes out!









Some rust blaster and its out in minutes! New washer on and in with the new pipe. 









New one slotted in very nice indeed, not fixed until sub is back on, but fit feels good right now.









Rear sub is out aswell, wanted to take out somewhat in the front fasteningplates for better toe correction. 









But hey, my old mech had already been there and done the job! Suprised but happy! (had an extra pair for comparision)
Only need to shimm the bushing a bit and we are good! 









And the main reason for the rear coming out, I have some "extra venting" in the fueltank :roll: 8) Tank replacement is on the schedule..









Happy to be back! Take care all!

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Ok, some progress.

New tank is in, had some problems with the fuelline couplings. Old "rings" where very brittle and broke, luckily we could harvest them from the new-used tank! 



























Transfered pump and lines from the old one, smelly job!



























And with the rear axle out some housekeeping was due, change of haldexoil and filter, never been easier!  8) 
Note the "high tech" inbus 45 for haldex drainplug..  













































As I want some more toe adjustment in the rear we are going to try something diffrent, old bushing is going out.

We are going to go the simplest way we could think of, new bushes will be going in the "wrong way" should put carrier arm about 6mm more outward giving us more adj room for less toe in. Any input or knowledege here more than welcome, we are doing this one on a bit of a feeling. 


















And of course you want to make things nice, no one will ever see it but just knowing its all nice and tidy is a bit of a nerds buzz! :twisted: :roll:


----------



## NickG

Looking good dude! Definitely with you on the nerds buzz too :lol:


----------



## UR_TT

Had a good day in the garage today, things are going back on, yes thats a good feeling!

New bushes in place in "reverse mode" 
I´m now convinced this will do the trick for better rear toe! 8) 
6mm more outward. 









Some touching up before goin back in. 









All back and fresh, no fine tuning done yet just coarse bolting in for the moment. Zinked up for some extra corrosion protection. 









With rear axle in, I just had to try on the new shoes. Will be a fat lady with 255s on! :evil: 

























On subframe positioning? Any measureing points I can use to comfirm that is in "square"? 
Forgot to mark up on the bolts when it was going out.  
Any help welcome!

And on a note to however desinged the routning for the handbrake cable, you are such a big idiot and I want to see you hurting really really bad! :evil: :evil: :evil: :roll: 

//U


----------



## UR_TT

Hi,

I´m blessed with the best equipped brother in law one can ever need! 8)

As everything is apart, I wanted to try Madmax soloution for rear swaybar. Quite tough steel to do by hand so I called in the pro!


















Voila, adjustable rear swaybar. Wonder if I have to run adj droplinks for this aswell? :?: 









And I read on this forum that someone used Mk2 balljoints, adding about 0,7 deg camber. Well thats sound just to good to be true. Must be tested! And on that note we continued with the machining. 



























We welded one hole almost shut and took out a new one more fitting to the Mk1. 









Harvested the old "knock in" bolts from mk1 solution and transfered the to mk2 balljoint. Not seen in pics, we flipped them and welded the bolts in place from the underside so to say. 









Balljoint top to subframe mesurment says mk2 is 13mm more outwards, should give some pretty cheap extra camber if it works. I´ll report back on results.

//U


----------



## Madmax199

You don't need adjustable arb links. The standard ones will be fine.

The mk2 ball joint mod will work too. Been doing this for ages to add camber and caster (IIRC you have to use lh ball joint on rh side and vice versa).

Mk7 ball joint with extended stud for roll center correction (pushed outward and offset forward for caster). New inward holes needed to be drilled on the control arm for that one.


----------



## UR_TT

Madmax199 said:


> You don't need adjustable arb links. The standard ones will be fine.
> 
> The mk2 ball joint mod will work too. Been doing this for ages to add camber and caster (IIRC you have to use lh ball joint on rh side and vice versa).


Great to hear! Thanks for input.

LH to RH switch you will have to explain to me? :?: 
Isn´t the goal to get the joint as much towards front end and outward for more caster and camber? 
We tried them bothways and the "R" marked one was way more to the front on the right side than the "L" marked one.

Would be really daft I missed something here.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And if I forgot to mention it before, this car has to be able to pass a Swedish MOT aswell.  (classrules)


----------



## UR_TT

Well joints are done and on the TT. 
Near oem look ;-)



























But that this only brings 0,7 deg of extra camber i highly doubt! 
Diff from top of wheel to bottom 32,8mm, garage mate calculated that sitting as is now is almost 4 deg camber!? I had 2,4 before!? OK no conclusive results yet, we will have to wait for the result after alligment job. But as its looking right now this is easily a job well worth the effort!









I think I´ve got a slight toeout issue...  :lol: 









On another note, sadly my laptop crashed and died the other week and with that killing my ElsaWin, anyone in the know?

Need some torque numbers! (in Nm if possible)

Transfer "tube"- long driveshaft going front to back, sorry dont know the english word. (front and back pls)
Front subframe to body
Steering rack to subframe
Rear damper lower bolt 
Ball joint front
Pendelum motormount

Anyone?

And yes, started the enginge today aswell! No leaks at all, well pleased!

//U


----------



## NickG

Looking great UR, keep it up! Nice to see another successful use of Mk2 ball joints, I'm annoyed that I changed mine last year with new OEM ones without realising this solution existed!

Hope to see some track videos soon?


----------



## UR_TT

A motivational clip from 2014. 
As my new laptop is more up to handling video editing I finally had the humpf to put this one togheter.

Chasing my friend at SSM 2014, his 320+ against my 250 if beeing positive. To his defence, his first race in over 3 years. 
He has made some slight changes to the gearing aswell, sound is from his car. Drool...

Fullscreen and volume! Hope you enjoy this one as much as I do 8)  :evil:


----------



## NickG

That's fantastic!!

Brilliant racing, looks so much fun and the track has lots of hills, I bet they keep you on your toes!!

Did you hit that BMW on lap one when it span out?! The racing looked so fierce, no prisoners taken but fair I guess!


----------



## UR_TT

NickG said:


> That's fantastic!!
> 
> Brilliant racing, looks so much fun and the track has lots of hills, I bet they keep you on your toes!!
> 
> Did you hit that BMW on lap one when it span out?! The racing looked so fierce, no prisoners taken but fair I guess!


Yes Knutstorp is a really fun track! 
No contact with the BMW but was very close as you saw, louts on the inside didn´t help either. :roll:


----------



## UR_TT

NickG said:


> Looking great UR, keep it up! Nice to see another successful use of Mk2 ball joints, I'm annoyed that I changed mine last year with new OEM ones without realising this solution existed!


A short recap on this, as this added so much more camber I was worried on driveshaft play, dont want to stress shaft ends to much. Finally got up to measuring it up. Intel says optimal 11mm play but no more than 15mm. 
Well I had 34mm play on the shafts, no good. So this will be either a spacing solution or ordering new longer shafts. I´m leaning towards the later option. But for now std balljoints are back in, not keen on failing a race due to this. 
Any input from anyone who have actually run a race or longer stints on the mk2 joints?

Other news is that valvecover seal is now replaced, got the cover washed in a proper motor "hot washer" nice result!








Well serviced motor! *a bit proud*









If doing this job, dont be stupid as I was! Clip on the contact for the "valve sender thingy" went poing and didn´t land on the garage floor.  
Spent about 36h searching for it and finaly found it. Find the spring in this pic, we are down on the crankpulley.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









Glad I took my time to say the least!








not exactly a small spring..









//U


----------



## Von Twinzig

Great work Ur, and good spot on that clip. That's a real "Where's Wally" moment as we would say over here. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

VT


----------



## roddy

good to ee you are still at it


----------



## UR_TT

Were did all summer go? Oh yeah, kicking back at the beach. 8)

So big club event on saturday and I was short an 3" exhaust and a MOT... 

Got exhaust parts on tuesday and we went at it yesterday. Not exactly a walk in the park to get 3" to fit snuggly under the TT, but we got there and I´m well pleased with results.

Racekat and 3" all the way, opted for two mufflers just to be on the safe side of 95db limit here in Sweden. 
Spot welded in place.



















And the utmost luxury is TIG welding help, amazing how easy it looks. That is when the help does this for a living, I´m very impressed with the end results. Detail pics will come eventually. 


















And today my little lady passed the MOT! Liking those emissions numbers!









So with this, Saturday are wheels on track again! Can´t wait! :twisted:

//U


----------



## 1781cc

Nice looking exhaust, you get those emissions cat less? That's pretty good going! 95db seems pretty low, is that static or pass by?


----------



## UR_TT

1781cc said:


> Nice looking exhaust, you get those emissions cat less? That's pretty good going! 95db seems pretty low, is that static or pass by?


Thanx!

No with racecat. And 95db is really stupid, pass by.
A std poggy gt3 cant make The limit i factory trim...


----------



## jamman

Great to see you back


----------



## UR_TT

jamman said:


> Great to see you back


Feeling is good! Thank you!

First td in two years, was a bit nervous if im honest, how rusty was I? Not at all it seems. 8) 
Took about a 20 min stint to get back in the game and the racedevil was out again!

3" dp and exhaust is a great upgrade, spooling times are much quicker and I could run one gear higher almost in every corner on Kinnekulle which was the track of the day. 
Set a best time of 1.04;36 very close to my old pb 1.04;27, best part about it I performed mid 1.04s over time, this wasn´t possible before. Madmax rear swaybar edit also proved to be working, much less understeer than I had before, still some but much better. 
All this with two years old Khumos down to the thread and an wheel alligment done on a "feel", very happy with results. New tires and a proper WA and old pb´s is going to be yesterdays news very quickly.

Shes back! :roll: 









One new issue that appeard today, watercooling. Temp quite quickly shoots away to 110-120 deg celcius, never done that before always stayed slammed at 90.(No apparent leaks) One cool down lap and it goes back to 90,issue appears when pushing hard.

Any known faults to check first!? 
Termostat? 
Flushing system? 
New radiator?
//U


----------



## Madmax199

Glad you're back at it bud! The new exhaust looks nice and functional. Also happy to hear the swaybar suggestion is working as it should.

The cooling issue is normal. You're just going fast enough now to have it surface, every single track TT that I know that's pushed hard enough have the same thing happening. It's a combination of two things happening, your oil temperature getting too high, so it dumps the extra load in the coolant system via the oil/coolant exchager. You can chose to tackle it several ways, increase the termal capacity of the coolant system, add an external oil cooler, or a combination of both which obviously will give the best results.


----------



## UR_TT

Madmax199 said:


> The cooling issue is normal. You're just going fast enough now to have it surface, every single track TT that I know that's pushed hard enough have the same thing happening. It's a combination of two things happening, your oil temperature getting too high, so it dumps the extra load in the coolant system via the oil/coolant exchager. You can chose to tackle it several ways, increase the termal capacity of the coolant system, add an external oil cooler, or a combination of both which obviously will give the best results.


Ahh! Of course, didn´t think of the heat exchange! Good input, thank you. Have to do some reading up then [smiley=book2.gif] .

//U


----------



## Von Twinzig

Good to see you back in the saddle Ur. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

VT


----------



## roddy

just waiting the nxt video now,, :wink:


----------



## UR_TT

Its final, Car is sold to happy new owner. 
Cu all, been a fun ride but now it ends!


----------



## black9146

Great thread, good luck with a new project ? Stop by from time to time


----------



## nate42

Good run with the TT! Who knows maybe one day you need a TT for weekend car :wink: , fun little cars and dirt cheap now.

Do you have a new weapon for the track yet or did you put a stop to endless spending on racing


----------

